# DRAG LO VS L.U.G.K. show them skills buildoff



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This buildoff is for all members in drag lo and lugk only no exceptions.

The buildoff begins now, and ends in 3 months. Any car, truck, motorcycle, van or other oddity you can create will be accepted. No sharing builds, if ya start it, finish it yourself. Add ons for detail can be added. Can build in any style be it: Lowrider, mini, sled, rat rod, prostreet, race car, etc. Can build it simple or go all out. This is somewhat a club participation type thing, so light some fires under those guys slacking on the building.

Let's get cracking, pop up some pics and let's start this damn thang.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll try to get started on it tomorrow if I don't go to work, felt like shit the past couple days.

Time to step up my game a little.

The kit:










The supplies:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

My selection.. Coming soon!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's what I chose to build:









Here's a quick mock up of my plans:









































Now I need to get some styrene from work to start the frame and interior.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That's bad ass! I'm gOnna be building a 76 g house donk.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's my entry, 99 silverado standard cab shortbed on 26's. Molded in Rollpan and 'gate. Shaved handles, gas door, emblems. Gotta work on frame, interior, etc..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn....drag-lo steppin in HARD!! where's LUGK at?! LOL j/p...but for real...where's the pics! brian....nice single cab, those wheels are sick! where'd they come from?! bowtie.....im diggin the laid out van...grim....nice kit and kick ass goodies for it.....james..you forgot pics, but sounds cool.....DIG.....get your team rollin....HOCK...STFU and figure out where you are out with this build off?! ill get somethin for this! 3 months....i gotta get on this! i got this body i gotta get goin for halfass then ill figure this out! this should be good! ESO is reppin the texas click now too.....and with the team LUGK has.....and us Drag-Lo boys.....shit should be hot if we can get this shit done!! GAME ON!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Wheels are from two ford gt kits. Dub city kits.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Wheels are from two ford gt kits. Dub city kits.


both front wheels all around or rears?!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ok, I'm going low budget digging through my closet here.. gonna have to strip this thing before I get started.










Let's see what I can come up with on this


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

since the last thing i started is a 37 FORD ill go ahead and do it... so far i chopped the top raised the cab floor and cut off the fenders... chopped it 6 inches with the stock rear window





















it will be lower... i wanted to try weathering it but i think im gonna just weather the 38 front parts and put em in the bed for a future upgrade lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe, its just the fronts bro. The rears wouldn't fit under the bed rails and let it lay out...plus it didn't look nearly as good.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Started my frame:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a commission build that I have to get outta the way first. I would just use that as my build off vehicle, but out of respect for the client, I'm not showing progress pics (it's a surprise gift for someone). but that's only gonna take 6 weeks, as soon as it's on it's way, I'm starting this for the build off


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm done for today, tomorrow I will finish the rear and start the front suspension. I cut out the hood and added my notches to the frame. Not sure if I will use that front end though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lookin good.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lookin good.


x-2:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

hno: Now it's getting interesting..


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Here we go!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD. THIS WILL B ONE TO WATCH.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> Here we go!!


yeszir!! open hinged and jambed!! DRAG-LO...here's a staple in this build!! LOL.....i didnt think we would have to go radical?! nice OFDAT!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

OFDatTX said:


> Here we go!!


I GIVE UP!!!!! Can't compete with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> I GIVE UP!!!!! Can't compete with that. :thumbsup:


HEY!!! you are part of Drag-Lo......you cant give up like that!! LUGK just stepped in and let us know whats up! so just givin that monte and to all who know they have sick with it painters......we got sick with it frame builders.... 1 off parts and body mods for days!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I got NONE of that, hell, I'm still learnin how to paint. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

J, its not that were even competing with each other but more like we have one guy in each club were close to being even in building. Like David here with Monte, I can bet someone on our side will step up and take on that challenge with something different. 

I'm gonna work on my frame this weekend, haven't a clue what yet but I am coming with it sick.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> J, its not that were even competing with each other but more like we have one guy in each club were close to being even in building. Like David here with Monte, I can bet someone on our side will step up and take on that challenge with something different.
> 
> I'm gonna work on my frame this weekend, haven't a clue what yet but I am coming with it sick.


I know, I was just sayin I have NO skill that would even come CLOSE to that.

You would be right up there with Transformer.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright, I'll run with Jimmy Hoffa, I aint scared! 66 Malibu Radical! How you like me NOW?!?! Oh, wait, it aint radical yet LOL.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> I'm done for today, tomorrow I will finish the rear and start the front suspension. I cut out the hood and added my notches to the frame. Not sure if I will use that front end though.


amazing how fast you built that chassis :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:facepalm:Im actually a little further behind the start line than I thought I'd be.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

@ Dig's thats a good 1 to run with do what you do ...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

alright fellas...hope you all didn't think i wasn't going to show. :rofl: nah...i've been looking for a good way to come back and figured this was my chance. so for the DLK and LUGK build off...im going to be going with my '55 Chevy Stepside. 

everything done to this build...notch frame, painted and wired motor, scratch built wood bed floor, scratch built leaf spring suspension set up, and a few other minor modifications. pics on all that coming soon...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i didn't even know we had started this build off until i check'd LIL...an lucky for me that i did. :rofl:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm gonna open my doors on mine today, one suicide, one normal.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OFDatTX said:


> Here we go!!


Holy hell!! That's badass!! Goin Tuesday to get my g house kit....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

not sure what im building, but im IN.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

after seeing that monte i may change my build to something crazier lol way to step it up


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the props homies. 
Had to step it up!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok this is just the kinda build off i needed to get me motivated to build this, im starting with a 1/18th scale general lee, BUT trust me this aint no general lee build. lol--planing on full custom, open doors, trunk, build full interior, and build everything under the hood, but let me also say that im am still working on my 1:1 64 impala, so the first month of this build off is going to be kinda slow for me, caues i gota get my impala done. but this is what in starting with, i already for the wheels im using, got them off of the big dub city dodge truck, and today i hope to have the doors and trunk cut open.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sick matt... i decided to change my build to something i started awhile ago but stopped cause i was getting frustrated with the doors cause the plastic is pretty thick lol anyway heres one i call "puzzled" a 63 impala radical


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

kykustoms said:


> sick matt... i decided to change my build to something i started awhile ago but stopped cause i was getting frustrated with the doors cause the plastic is pretty thick lol anyway heres one i call "puzzled" a 63 impala radical


That's bad ass


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Here's my entry, 99 silverado standard cab shortbed on 26's. Molded in Rollpan and 'gate. Shaved handles, gas door, emblems. Gotta work on frame, interior, etc..


looking good !! hey whats up with the '67 in the back ground ? looks cool.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Ooohh!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That puzzled 63 is gonna be sick!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

PUZZLED is going to be sick jake, can't wait to see all that come together.
Well i been working hard on the charger, i got both doors and the trunk cut open, now to start on the jams.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good drag low man i see yall coming wit it those are sum cool projects im gonna get in on dis with my wild thang 2000 réplica iv been meaning to finish it that was my first paint job will post pics soon


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary your the first on here to say they liked that paint job...man the Shit I've heard since I've laid it down..said it looks like road rash from Jeff.. Gil saw it needs another coat of clear...it needs a windshield and it'll be done.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsupuzzled looks crazy......that was an awesome idea, may have to borrow that one day:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone is comin up with some KILLER shit! Jake you're always comin up with some crazy ideas bro. That shit is off the wall and SIKK!!! Not copin your style but I was going to do a cut out on my Malibu too. So it seems like great minds think alike! I started on my project last night but cuttin this shit out just got tiring so I finished it this afternoon. Hope yall like. Gonna have open doors, tailgate, hood and flip front. Hope ya like!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I HATE YOU JUNIOR!!!!! That is fuckin sick.... Guess I got my werk kuT out for me...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good drag low man i see yall coming wit it those are sum cool projects im gonna get in on dis with my wild thang 2000 réplica iv been meaning to finish it that was my first paint job will post pics soon


awesome.. can't wait to see this one come together.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Everyone is comin up with some KILLER shit! Jake you're always comin up with some crazy ideas bro. That shit is off the wall and SIKK!!! Not copin your style but I was going to do a cut out on my Malibu too. So it seems like great minds think alike! I started on my project last night but cuttin this shit out just got tiring so I finished it this afternoon. Hope yall like. Gonna have open doors, tailgate, hood and flip front. Hope ya like!


that's pretty frikkin cool :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass vance i like that idea u should do the "lowrider" logo on it too


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> thats badass vance i like that idea u should do the "lowrider" logo on it too


Hahahaha, lets not get TOO crazy Jake! My skills arent as crazy good as yours.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow everyone's builds look GREAT! Makes mine look like crap right now haha.

So I did not get as much done as I wanted today, but I got my bags made and some little progress on the frame, tomorrow I'll get some styrene from work to add the details. I also think I am going to go with the stock grill.












































I think I will start cutting out some of the doors soon, I just don't know what ones yet lol


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

U gotta get that sliding door to work man that would be sick to see


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I've seen a sliding door done before.. I gotta do that pretty soon for a replica I gotta do.

As for me, Patrick and I are hitting each other with ideas in the shop... My truck is getting a few things I've never done to a model period.... So this will be fun.

Builds are looking awesome thruout.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is going to be a good build off, everyone is coming up with some killer builds. good luck to both sides. im not doing anything too wild on mine, just going to do one clean ass muscle car.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bowtie....are the bags rivets and o-rings?! im diggin the tops of the bags! i've been using chrome sewing eyelets for mine


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

*Lowrider cut out finished!*



chevyguy97 said:


> this is going to be a good build off, everyone is coming up with some killer builds. good luck to both sides. im not doing anything too wild on mine, just going to do one clean ass muscle car.


Matt, sometimes just clean and simple wins the race bro. 

Got the finishing touches on the cut out. I like the way it looks. The paint will accent the face and work a lot better with it.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> bowtie....are the bags rivets and o-rings?! im diggin the tops of the bags! i've been using chrome sewing eyelets for mine


Yes they are. I just cut the posts off the rivets and and glued two o-rings to each one. Easy to make and they look pretty good imo.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn guys Yall are getting down on some Shit. I didn't get my doors open on mine..or even touc it to be honest..was busy putting in my red colored halo lights on my 1:1 scion tc. Should have it done by tomorrow.

Keep at it guys, this buildoff is starting to get interesting on all levels.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn guys Yall are getting down on some Shit. I didn't get my doors open on mine..or even touc it to be honest..was busy putting in my red colored halo lights on my 1:1 scion tc. Should have it done by tomorrow.
> 
> Keep at it guys, this buildoff is starting to get interesting on all levels.


DAMN you're slow. LOL I had my Halos in in about an hour.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

A lot of sick builds...I was gonna work on mine last night but I came down with a sickness whole body hurts and I go from freezing to burning up just my damn luck FTW


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Slow...not really. Just getting it done right... My brother works on 737/787 airbus planes, everything goes in sequence.

Did ya have to put ur lights in the oven bychance?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope, just dropped em in. I'll probably take em back out this summer and seal the seams better just in case. Don't want em foggin up.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

here are the few pics i had up on LIL's FB page...for those of you who didn't see or remember seeing.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang these are some sick builds yaw got goin' homies !!!!!!!!!!! I love that idea of the dropped van !

and the Lowrider cut out is sick ! 




bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Wow everyone's builds look GREAT! Makes mine look like crap right now haha.
> 
> So I did not get as much done as I wanted today, but I got my bags made and some little progress on the frame, tomorrow I'll get some styrene from work to add the details. I also think I am going to go with the stock grill.
> 
> ...





Scur-rape-init said:


> Matt, sometimes just clean and simple wins the race bro.
> 
> Got the finishing touches on the cut out. I like the way it looks. The paint will accent the face and work a lot better with it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I got mine ins, 6 halos. No drop in.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got a nice warm day today in the 303...imma crack open the garage and post up my build tonight!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got my doors opened and swing suicide on the passenger side, normal driver side..working on a dash now.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

count me in


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh Shit. 

Btw figured out my dash ordeal.. I just reversed a escalade dash.. so now the suicide is on the driver side.. gotta go get the kit tomorrow for my so called donor engine...Lmao. don't say a word corky!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

theres a ferrari model car show in 3 weeks my goes is to get it done for then


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Finally got time on it today, opened both doors successful without breaking anything, driver side is normal, passenger is suicide. But now all that's flipped, the escalade dash is smoothed up and right hand drive also.








[IMG


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im gonna run with a 67 impala....the 57 nomad i kinda forgot about and is damn near done, so i may cap that one off if i get through the 67.....


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow well guys mine has not made it in yet i would tell you but id rather show you lol lets just say its deff something different gona hit this one like a brick takin a break from my dads replica build for this buildoff brian i wont say a word bout ur motor bro just nut up or shut up lol drag lo and lugk cant be touched these builds are deff wicked


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> theres a ferrari model car show in 3 weeks my goes is to get it done for then


That's sweet bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang these are some sick builds yaw got goin' homies !!!!!!!!!!! I love that idea of the dropped van !
> 
> and the Lowrider cut out is sick !


Thank you Mr. Franklin!  Build time will be off until the weekend, but no kids this weekend so BENCH TIME IS ON!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nomad looks cool Hock.Brings back memories of B reals 57!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nomad looks cool Hock.Brings back memories of B reals 57!


cant find pics of that? only his 65.....you got pics of b's 57?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fraid I dont homie.I have to dig through my old LRMS but it was a kandy green bel air,coolest car for me at the time.I made a few 57 Nomad lowlows yes even a green one,but that one looks better then anyone I made as a teen!I think I'm gonna resurrect my blue 57 Nomad,It collected dust but nothing I cant fix and repaint.Yeah B sold it to some guy in Japan.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Sick shit in here fellas! Ima start on mine tomorrow after work. It wont be near as detailed/wicked as some of the stuff Ive already seen, but its all good Thinkin about doin a 72 Cutty vert donk


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to start cutting up a 54 sedan delivery here in a few minutes.I'll post pics sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its very rare that i open doors


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> its very rare that i open doors


Looks badass!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Finally got time on it today, opened both doors successful without breaking anything, driver side is normal, passenger is suicide. But now all that's flipped, the escalade dash is smoothed up and right hand drive also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin FB pics are so small by comparison & couldn't appreciate the work you've got into this.. Some CLEAN work man, SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah true.. thanks dig. Got a long ways to go still.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama: yup. it's going down in here! great job to all!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wonderbread has changed his mind... I'll get some pics up this weekend. Since u fuckers are goin all out, why should I settle for a donk... I'm gonna be building something pro street.... Thinking along the lines of a Nova......


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

now that right there is some creative shit,puzzled :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's what I got going for this build off.
















Got the rear door opened up so far.All the black lines are the mold seams I have to eliminate.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hell yeah looks sweet Jeremy. Nothing done on mine tonight, reworking the shop and the paint area.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good fellas keep pics coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got all the doors jammed in, now i got work on the hinges. i will post pic's once i get the hinges finished.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn ur quick. Lol. I gotta make a run to get my engine and other accessories.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Here's what I got going for this build off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

straight from LUGK hq.. :scrutinize:

Pina's Wild Thing 2000


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I haven't even started yet and I give up. I think I'll be changin which kit I'll be building. Time to go through the stash.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow thats wild i had to change kits aswell my new one will b here tomorrow im deff still goin a different approach
:fool2:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Gotta get on mine tonight...start the frame possibly.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got to ship my parts off to get gold plated this week so I can get them back on time mean while ima knock out the working suspention and interior


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> straight from LUGK hq.. :scrutinize:
> 
> Pina's Wild Thing 2000


holy shit the truck still lives


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Just open the box last night not to sure If ill stick with these wheels...I haven't be building for a good 3 months so im back GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ON THERE BUILDS!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Here's what I got going for this build off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah Jeremy! Cant wait to see this! 



dig_derange said:


> straight from LUGK hq.. :scrutinize:
> 
> Pina's Wild Thing 2000


Pina's always bringin some crazy shit! It's Fukkin bad ass though! Cant wait!


Mr lowrider305 said:


> Just open the box last night not to sure If ill stick with these wheels...I haven't be building for a good 3 months so im back GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ON THERE BUILDS!!!


Looks good Watson! That will be cool as hell!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> holy shit the truck still lives


X2 
JOHNY BRINGING IT HARD(no ****) WEY THATS WHAT'S UP HOMIE.!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That blue yukon looks dope Homie an thanks homies for the props on wild thang it's coming along


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dig_derange said:


>


AWW SHIIEEEEET! thats nice! im slicin my 67 up as we speak!.....ur...type!LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Just got to ship my parts off to get gold plated this week so I can get them back on time mean while ima knock out the working suspention and interior


where you gettin the gold plating done bro!? :run:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> where you gettin the gold plating done bro!? :run:


Wuz good hoc I'm shiping it to chrome tech thats were I got my last parts gold plated


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good hoc I'm shiping it to chrome tech thats were I got my last parts gold plated


whats the ticket for a rack of gold? i didnt know they did gold?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got started on the frame, engine is a stand in just for frame building, cut my console out and rebuilt it lower and smoother, and added a steering wheel for mockup, it'll be changed out with something better.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>


fuck'n off the hook...bad ass work mero-mero.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> fuck'n off the hook...bad ass work mero-mero.


Thanks d means alota homie just tryn to keep up


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Say slammdsonoma that trokita is looking tuff homie


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I got the green light to use the 67 as my build off vehicle, so here's a bit of what I've got done so far: I'm building it into a standard (non-SS), but I still needed to scratch build skirts








I had to shave the rocker trim along the bottom and fill wheel opening trim, then scratch build side molding trim








That includes running the trim across the skirts








Next on the agenda is making front bench seat and a few period correct accessories (of course  )


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks pina, slow but sure its coming along. The mini cut saw I just got for the shop come in handy to cut perfect angles and straight cuts. I gotta find a few parts trees with some good bends in em to make my wild back half.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz up sin i already know that 67 is gonna b clean


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I guess Im out. My shit just broke on me. All fucked up now. :dunno: IDK what happened? :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Man everyone is putting in some serious work! I haven't touched mine for a few days because I have been very busy. Hopefully I will get back to my van here soon. I got some good plans for opening it up.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

this is gonna be a historical buildoff haha everyone is trying to one up the next and its putting everyone on top of their game tryin to improve it... i just wonder if the deadline is long enough now? wait what is the deadline anyway was it ever agreed on?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

There's some serious building going on up in here,keep up the good work.Getin Down 4 Real.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

the winner of the buildoff will get some (cough cough) bobby brown indo........










































Yea right...... The winner will get a pat on the back and a job well done....I don't have anything that I can give away anymore. I'm just gettin back into it myself.....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> the winner of the buildoff will get some (cough cough) bobby brown indo........


dont nobody want none of that bobby brown one touch and ur whole career will be over and ull end up floating dead in a bath tub....


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok well I went to do some work on the van and lets say I screwed it up lol. I am going to start something else, just because I am not really feeling the kit. The quality of the body is way less then I want to deal with at the moment. I am going to finish it someday but for now I am going with something different.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> The winner will get a pat on the back and a job well done....I don't have anything that I can give away anymore. I'm just gettin back into it myself.....


CEPT YOUR PRIDE! jk

"Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls,.........dying time's here!"


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Jake ur still insane. And I think the end date the end of may..first of June.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Jake ur still insane. And I think the end date the end of may..first of June.


I second that...........even though my personal deadline is much sooner. but I think that both clubs are up to their armpits in raw talent, and rushing this build off would take away from every builder involved. based on the progress shots from both clubs, this is turning out to be one Hell of a build off, I'd hate to see such promising builds fall short of their destined glory all because of time constraints. I understand that having a build off with a long deadline runs the risk of folks dropping out, losing interest, not finishing, ect. but it does also thin the herd, does it not? for a one on one build off, you base the time frame on the skill of the two "combatants", but in a club VS club build off, a mid range time frame (3-6 months) seems ideal IMO. the large number of "combatants" increases the likelihood of total failed completions if they are in a constrained time frame (1-3 months), extend that time frame and you statistically increase the likelihood of not only more completed builds from either club, but the relief of deadline stress promotes creativity and ingenuity within each piece being created.....am I done yet? I think it's bed time for me. ya'll have a good night


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Y'all cats are gettin' DOWN up in here!! :nicoderm: *


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

sinicle said:


> I second that...........even though my personal deadline is much sooner. but I think that both clubs are up to their armpits in raw talent, and rushing this build off would take away from every builder involved. based on the progress shots from both clubs, this is turning out to be one Hell of a build off, I'd hate to see such promising builds fall short of their destined glory all because of time constraints. I understand that having a build off with a long deadline runs the risk of folks dropping out, losing interest, not finishing, ect. but it does also thin the herd, does it not? for a one on one build off, you base the time frame on the skill of the two "combatants", but in a club VS club build off, a mid range time frame (3-6 months) seems ideal IMO. the large number of "combatants" increases the likelihood of total failed completions if they are in a constrained time frame (1-3 months), extend that time frame and you statistically increase the likelihood of not only more completed builds from either club, but the relief of deadline stress promotes creativity and ingenuity within each piece being created.....am I done yet? I think it's bed time for me. ya'll have a good night



DAMN................. Hydro junior. LMAO

I think you're right though, with my limited building time, the chances of me finishing are slim. If we were to extend it to 6 months I'm almost positive I could finish.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ill be on this weekend needed to get some school shit done


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the front doors cut open.I decided on the direction I'm going with build.Its going to be a layd out shop truck/parts runner.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

here is my build off entry 76 Chevy caprice convertible as we all know this kit lacks in major detail so i picked up a 66 impala kit and so far so good i realy like the new fiberglass conv boot look so that is what i have got going there also some herb deeks wires along with a few scale dreams goodies and a alot still to come.....


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

hell yeah boys! Both clubs are sick work! cant wait to see these all finished!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel ya Doug, and was thinking just about the same thing once I posted what I did last night.. if it'll help all involved ill extend it to the first of august... If all is agreeable? I know a few of us can be speed builders, and that to me doesn't show the skills we all really have. I can probably have mine done in 3 months but the extra time give more ideas and extra details thrown into it. It'll also let the guys that aren't into the big modz experiment without tight time restrictions.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

I bout pissed myself when I realized it was a 3 month build... I think extending it is a good idea there's so many killer builds going on I would hate to see them rushed or not finished because they don't want to rush. I should have most of the puzzle pieces on the body done before too long but i may need a lot of the time to figure out exactly what I want to do with the paint so I think august sounds better


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/EMV4Q.jpg
Got started on mine yesterday .got the seats mocked up,that 76 is lookin clean homie,nice tuch with the scratch boot.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm down for the 8/1 deadline! 

Dtat: loving that 76 bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> http://i.imgur.com/EMV4Q.jpg
> Got started on mine yesterday .got the seats mocked up,that 76 is lookin clean homie,nice tuch with the scratch boot.


Those seats are ILL Machio!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Nice as FUUUUUUUUUUU... *:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama: going down baby!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Im good either way on the deadline. 3 months, 6 months, whatever. Just like to see more people finish in my book. Too many build offs die and then push back to nowhere. Just my .02


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Agreed... Need to see this build off get finished..... So now I have ten kits in front of me and a decision to make by tomorrow night as to what I will be using for the buildoff..... Narrowed it down to 66 Nova , a 70 Impala, or a 63 Vette pro touring.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Corimpova... Do all three. Corvette impala nova. Lmao


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

lol i agree aswell on the date i havent even opened my kit yet and i have alot of experimental things i wana try aswell hmmm so yea 8/1 sounds awsome pics later of my kit i promise guys


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Yeah, I don't see many finishing in 3 mos. Let's do this!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

me too lol









got the color lined up


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just a couple more progress pics of my 76


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Tat man!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TAT...what are the seats from!?......i been hackin my 67 up here and there......im with this one!! gettin killed at work and been finding time to fix on a resin 65 wagon and grind on my 67.....LOL my cutty build has hit the back burner!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> me too lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love that blue


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fiddled around with a hinge because i wanted a low profile set this would work great on tilt hoods and trunks


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice hinging:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice hinges ESO!! im lookin at tilting somethin on my 67?!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Dig,T,them hinges are clean Eso.Lil progress tonight myself,mocked up the door jams on the 66
http://i.imgur.com/DBsu7.jpg


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

machio said:


> Thanks Dig,T,them hinges are clean Eso.Lil progress tonight myself,mocked up the door jams on the 66
> http://i.imgur.com/DBsu7.jpg


thanks nice jamb work, thats what in gonna work on all weekend


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

builds an progress is looking good fellas...keep up the good work. im finally gonna try an get some work in tonight...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Defenetly wanna see how this ferrari turns out eso nice work say tat man diggin that interior its gonna look good machio that 66 is gonna look tight cuz everybody gettin down keep the progress coming guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This weekend I'm bustin off on mine.. hoping to get my interior partially done up. Frame etc..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm bustin off on mine this weekend also!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Defenetly wanna see how this ferrari turns out eso nice work say tat man diggin that interior its gonna look good machio that 66 is gonna look tight cuz everybody gettin down keep the progress coming guys


x2^^^^


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I was thinking of taking next week off, but... I'm gonna have to get busy!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Defenetly wanna see how this ferrari turns out eso nice work say tat man diggin that interior its gonna look good machio that 66 is gonna look tight cuz everybody gettin down keep the progress coming guys





dig_derange said:


> x2^^^^


:thumbsup:im gonna buy some wire today to brace the body before i cut the trunk open


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope yall like.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hope yall like.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Thanks FR


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn homie that wagon is gonna b crazy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy shit June Bug!!! That wagon is bad as Fawk!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hope yall like.


Yha I like it too.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn homie that wagon is gonna b crazy





darkside customs said:


> Holy shit June Bug!!! That wagon is bad as Fawk!





halfasskustoms said:


> Yha I like it too.


Thanks fellas. Just tryin to rep DL and up my game a little. HAHAH Wonderbread, that Junebug shit was funny. Had me rolling!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hope yall like.


bad ass work with the wagon bro'...keep up the good work.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn..the drag-lo boyz came in strong with pics, now the L.U.G.K. boys are swingin back....this is gonna be a good one, im likin the progress from everyone so far!! so is there a decided end time then since it was gettin thrown around?! i MIGHT get home from work early saturday to get back to this and throw up some pics!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure Joe. I think the deadline is 8/1?? Dig? Brian? James? Anyone decide yet?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> bad ass work with the wagon bro'...keep up the good work.


Thanks bro. It's fun to know we's goin against them LUGK boys! Keepin up the motivation for sure!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You got it, August 1st.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hope yall like.


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This buildoff has far more things in common with each other... Dig and myself, James included was in a lil conversation of massive possibilities between both clubs here but after further review it just never came to be. I don't care to go into it as its more on digs end than mine.. so after thinking a few days this idea popped into my mind..and what ya see is what ya get lol. 

We're both equal as far as building goes, a few from each club are far more experienced in areas, and others not so much. This buildoff might help our fellow club members via dlk or lugk... It's all about learning from each other, using resources from both clubs and stepping up the skills game for each builder.

For example, if there's something ya haven't done, try it out.. someone here will direct ya I can honestly bet if ya mess up. I myself intend on doing something I've never ever seen done on a silverado truck in the glass dept.. I'm not saying what yet.. Haha.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice builds everyone. Got a lot of sick ideas going on in here. Looks pretty neck in neck! :drama::h5:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the car now has a name BKZFKU will be on the plates
















blown up


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL at the plates ESO!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> LOL at the plates ESO!


x2!!! looking good bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's badass.


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

what kit is that you using for the 76?


DTAT2 said:


> Just a couple more progress pics of my 76


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

what kit is that you using for the 76?


DTAT2 said:


> Just a couple more progress pics of my 76


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice work on the 76 bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's a 66 Impala chassis there. good move btw!!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

SORRY i mean the seats?


87regal305 said:


> what kit is that you using for the 76?


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

custom made billet grill for the ol caprice der


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> that's a 66 Impala chassis there. good move btw!!


 thanks dig i appreciate it what do you think dig should i tellem where the seats came from or leave it till after the buildoff is dun ?????


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LOL. you can tell them bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Worked on mine today some, got a partial engine built..getting wired and plumbing details along with some other secret things happening on the engine itself. Tomorrow I gotta work on a custom tailgate I got invisioned in my head.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> LOL. you can tell them bro.


 yeah ok secrets out nothing to hide here ... the seats came out of the jada 1/25 1969 bigtime muscle camaro in my opinion the interior on this car is just SIICK ...custom seats.... cadillac dash ...floorboards ...custom console... i plan on making my own console for this build but alot of the interior is out of this car


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

what did you make the grill out of TAT? looks like a cut down plastic piece!! NICE!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hinged the trunk but im not happy with it


















got the jambs done for now


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> what did you make the grill out of TAT? looks like a cut down plastic piece!! NICE!!


Now now i cant give away everything but i can say this.... it is NOT plastic ... BUM BUM BUM ... OOOOO :run:.. (ahem) .. sorry ....:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin real good in here fellas!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks bro. It's fun to know we's goin against them LUGK boys! Keepin up the motivation for sure!


i hear that bro'...its enough motivation to get me back into building. haven't been building much lately until this build off against Drag Lo started...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

put in a lil work last night...got the bed hinged up and ready for cylinders. also cut out the door panels...gonna get back to the interior later, after i finish up the rear bed cylinders. also gonna get on making pumps to set up inside the bed along with batteries...a lot of work ahead of me.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm hoping to FINALLY get to work on mine when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus good fellas,love the progress goin up in here.i got some progress going as we speak.
http://i.imgur.com/OqIvd.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/JwGC3.jpg


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, that's dope Machio.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it just keeps getting better in here killer work everyone


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> here is my build off entry 76 Chevy caprice convertible as we all know this kit lacks in major detail so i picked up a 66 impala kit and so far so good i realy like the new fiberglass conv boot look so that is what i have got going there also some herb deeks wires along with a few scale dreams goodies and a alot still to come.....


looks good.. I like the rims, where did you got them from


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

machio said:


> Wus good fellas,love the progress goin up in here.i got some progress going as we speak.





Looks great so far!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Wus good fellas,love the progress goin up in here.i got some progress going as we speak.
> http://i.imgur.com/OqIvd.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/JwGC3.jpg


clean bro'...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

finally got my doors cut out and swinging...gonna need some cleaning up and a little plasic added on a couple spots...next up first primer


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That is just killer shit Jake. I see this thing takin Best of Show no problem!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

not unless i can pull off a nice paintjob on all these little pieces lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Messed around a little before work this morning. Just somethin small. MCG gauge attached to clear sheet with double sided tape. Colored the back side with an orange sharpie. Gonna put an LED behind it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jake, James, and the rest of you guys are doin some bad ass work!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> finally got my doors cut out and swinging...gonna need some cleaning up and a little plasic added on a couple spots...next up first primer


This is gonna be one sick whip . Ill have to watch this thread.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys but im dreading the jamb work haha


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

machio said:


> Wus good fellas,love the progress goin up in here.i got some progress going as we speak.
> http://i.imgur.com/OqIvd.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/JwGC3.jpg


AWREADY!!  the guts have that LIFESTYLE feel to em!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thats wild kycustoms,thank T,Hock,I knocked out the dash and trunk out,need to go get putty to finish up interior.
http://i.imgur.com/1fIXk.jpg


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks machio that interior is lookin badass what kinda material is that looks like some kida clay or somethin?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Didn't get much done on mine this weekend, was laughing my ass off all weekend with corky and wonderbread..I did manage to work on my engine.., still yet to plumb and wire it up yet.. I got a few extras on it I'm not gonna say what just yet.. ill have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks fellas.thats 3m bondo putty.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

darkside customs said:


>


That paint looked wet as fawk and didnt even have clear on it yet! :thumbsup: Hell yeah bro, looked fuckin awesome.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Junior! Once I clear it, that mafucka will be like glass


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Opened up the grille on stepside.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hell yeah Jeremy! Cant wait to see this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


> That blue yukon looks dope Homie an thanks homies for the props on wild thang it's coming along


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Got started on the frame, engine is a stand in just for frame building, cut my console out and rebuilt it lower and smoother, and added a steering wheel for mockup, it'll be changed out with something better.


love this 1500


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DTAT2 said:


> Just a couple more progress pics of my 76


I love them seat's


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yea this buildoff is awsome i got progress pics im bout to post aswell since i havent posted any yet and i also have some videos if someone can tell me how to post vids on here
:nicoderm:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yea this buildoff is awsome i got progress pics im bout to post aswell since i havent posted any yet and i also have some videos if someone can tell me how to post vids on here
:nicoderm:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmm that sure looks familiar there Patrick..Lmao. looks good. Thanks Watson btw. And grim, that's not as easy as it looks eh?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wasn't too bad. #11 blade, SMALL drill bit and needle files.

Got it cleaned up a lil more and stripped the chrome. Just a preview with the pe flame grille behind it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

corky said:


>


Hey thats pretty badass looks like my cousins old 1:1


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn grim, looks nearly like my big steam bio diesel dually silverado I got..I have the same pe grille. Looking good.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's Wus up,u guys bringing it.Bad as Work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Worked mostly on my engine over the weekend, and tonight some.. there's more than meets the eye on this engine..ill reveal what I did later on.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Wasn't too bad. #11 blade, SMALL drill bit and needle files.
> Got it cleaned up a lil more and stripped the chrome. Just a preview with the pe flame grille behind it.


NICE!! so whats the plans for head lights?!......side note...JAMES....good to see yah back and jumpin in, nice shout out vid to D2S and the rest of the boys! i think i've hacked my 67 up way past me dead line skills! LOL...so i MIGHT pull a wonderbread and do a switcharoo to my pink 65 i've been tryin to finish since halfass hooked it up with a body that sits in the dip as i type!.......everyone progress is motivating as hell!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Plans? Let's see. I've got some clear sheet for the lenses and plan on makin projectors. MIGHT add LED's.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Projectors look awesome..I did it on one of mine a few years back..led would be a nice touch.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good love them bodies here is one i did a few years ago! fun build i have 10 more kits to build like this one!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Slow goings on the engine.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/AvxXr.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/O04Vs.jpg


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> http://i.imgur.com/AvxXr.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/O04Vs.jpg


bad ass Machio...see that sun visor work, off the hook.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

machio said:


> http://i.imgur.com/AvxXr.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/O04Vs.jpg




DAYUM!!! :wow: Lookin good Machio!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Scurapeinit,D,Biulds are looking sick fellas.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's some killer work machio.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Slam,glad to be a part of this.every body is getting down crazy.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

just keeps gettin better in here... i havnt done alot to mine my fingers have been numb for over a week think i got carpel tunnel someshit so its hard to hold an xacto... guess i better learn to cut with my right hand lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Better start getting ambedextrious... Use both hands.lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Better start getting ambedextrious... Use both hands.lol


yea i been needing to anyway so i can tat up my left arm tired of bein one sleeve steve haha


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Some incredible work up in here! I been on a bit of hiatus, but I'll have some progress pics soon!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> looking good love them bodies here is one i did a few years ago! fun build i have 10 more kits to build like this one!!


any 68s bro i need a hood and grill badly


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

ok just got the grill and hood thank god for modelhaus


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

So I am back in this one, got another van lol. I wasn't happy with the other one so I am building this one for the build off instead. I am going for a 70's style van, with some parts, wheels, and decals from the amt vantasy. I lowered the front and I got it in a base coat. Hopefully tomorrow I will get the pearl purple on it.


































A little van crazy huh???


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

a purple van ..thats awesome ... i like it .. are you gonna call it the GRAPE VAN ?? lol im just messin with ya bro i love all the progress going down in here alot of time motivation and effort from both teams i like this kinda stuff it should happen more often in my opinion MUCH LOVE ..


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

everyones build is looking sick from both clubs! Theres gunna be some bad ass builds!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

A lil more progress.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> A lil more progress.


That is a beauty!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks great James.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Steppin it up a lil in the wiring dept.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> A lil more progress.


man engine looks real,clean work bro!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

motor came out good, looks great in bay !!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

This is how she'll sit. Clean street truck.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

NICE..engines on point.I got some hinge work done for the hood.
http://i.imgur.com/Fj8iU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/zM672.jpg


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that engine looks badass grim but i would lower it a tad more just tuck the tire a little lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The rear will be goin down a lil more, that's just a mockup.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> A lil more progress.


Looks good! Can I have it?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I got it painted. I airbrushed the purple pearl and added a fade of blue pearl. I used some decals from the amt vantasy. I am not sure if I am done with it yet or I might add some more, we'll see.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I gotta get a few of these vans


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, everybody is moving along nicely. I've gotta get my shit in gear. I'm still shaving the body, hoping to get that and the doors & trunk cut by tonight.. we'll see!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Back window.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Got a little interior work dun ... Can you say HARD WOOD....


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> A lil more progress.


That motor looks real nice. I like that finshing touch with *Battery Terminals* .:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, got em run right too, negative grounded to the block, positive to the starter.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> I got it painted. I airbrushed the purple pearl and added a fade of blue pearl. I used some decals from the amt vantasy. I am not sure if I am done with it yet or I might add some more, we'll see.


nice paint looks good


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM Ya'll just killin it in here! I can wait to get back to mine. Got hinges all in, now just gotta work on the jambs. Shits KILLIN me.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow grim that looks killer atleast im not the only one with a clean looking street truck to bad i gota redo the bed its in the pond paint fucked up badly


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass Patrick !


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

After a MAJOR mishap, I have added some more to the paint and some more decals. I was adding a coat of clear and the top of my tamiya paint stand decided to POP OFF and land upside down in the DIRT. I was going to strip it but I decided to add a third color after sanding the roof down. I also added a few more decals. The paint is really rough right now, but once I get more clear on and polish it out it should be OK.


There is still some blemishes on the drivers side door/body, so I need to figure out how to deal with that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

coming along sweet on all parts guys, ive yet to get a good hour in this week with warm weather and friends over.. but its all good. after this weekend im gonna bust off on my truck..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> Got a little interior work dun ... Can you say HARD WOOD....


and I thought I was the oddball of the club!  that is something that I NEVER would have thought of, and it looks AMAZING!!! very innovative!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sinicle said:


> and I thought I was the oddball of the club!  that is something that I NEVER would have thought of, and it looks AMAZING!!! very innovative!!!


it is badass...i remember seein a 2 door caddy in lowrider back in the day that had hard wood and bar stools for seats i think it was an al capone theme car


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

YUH .. thanks guys .. i was kinda like EHHHHH.... then i was like HMMMM ... THEN I WAS LIKE ... F*CK IT ... and went for it .....i like it too ....and DOUG MY HOMIE im sure you will get the oddball championship belt back soon Bruh :thumbsup:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Got my Floating console in..... still needs a little sanding... paint... speakers and of course the switches .... and I made a couple small improvements


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn that consol is kickass


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DTAT2 said:


> Got my Floating console in..... still needs a little sanding... paint... speakers and of course the switches .... and I made a couple small improvements


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hardwood floors and a floating console?? Damn!! Straight sickness!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well ive been working on fixing the front wheel opening on the charger, it was rounded and that is not the way it is on a real charger so i fixed it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Finished up the chassis last night.










Now I gotta shave the trim and prep for paint. I can only hope the paint comes out as good as the rest of it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well now that i got the front wheel opening fixed, i can start on the suspension.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good fellas!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> well now that i got the front wheel opening fixed, i can start on the suspension.


came out nice, great eye for detail!:thumbsup:

wait a tic, are you in Drag-Lo? :scrutinize:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yes im in Drag-lo, and that's how we do it. lol


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

You should see how them L.U.G.K Boys do things ..... Oh yeah .. just watch!!!! ..LOL ...L.U.G.K BABY YUH .....


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> yes im in Drag-lo, and that's how we do it. lol


do you flip a coin for your avatar?:roflmao:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sinicle said:


> do you flip a coin for your avatar?:roflmao:


:rofl:BUHAHAHA:barf:....ahem ... lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Apparently nobody makes 60s style Chevy spoke hubcaps









So what do you expect me to do? This was just a test run to see if I can do it. I will break it down and chrome it, but I'm pretty stoked on how it came out


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:did u use pins??!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im in both Dynasty and Drag-lo M.C.C. i rep both clubs, check out my signature at the bottem of my post. and you better hold on to your hat, caues this Drag-lo crew aint nothin to play with. some of us are some bad ass builders, and i can hold my own too. So ya'll better stay on top of your game.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


>


Dude that is fuckin pimp lookin.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> do you flip a coin for your avatar?:roflmao:


:nono: dont start no drama sinicle.....chevyguy97 and I came to LIL around the same time and both got put on to Dynasty.....then Drag-Lo was kicked off as a minitrucker type thing and was actually overseen by jeff at the start, then darkside was handed the pres. status and jeff jumped back to soley dynasty....so there are a few Dynasty/Drag-Lo buys runnin around! now back to the build off! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> Apparently nobody makes 60s style Chevy spoke hubcaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


re-worked herb deeks or detail masters?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Apparently nobody makes 60s style Chevy spoke hubcaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sick!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

NO! NO DRAMA HERE! I was just asking! . thanks for the comps guys, they're Deeks Daytons with scratch built hubs and I found the flat rings in the 58 kit(?). I tend to just throw all unused parts trees into my "might" box. I'll just put stock "steel" wheels behind them to give them a more hubcap look.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Here's what I chose to build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kinda makes me want to build my a-team van kit now


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that hub cap looks bad ass, good job on that.
keep up the great work guys, both sides are really bringing it, so this is going to be a tough one.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Apparently nobody makes 60s style Chevy spoke hubcaps
> 
> 
> So what do you expect me to do? This was just a test run to see if I can do it. I will break it down and chrome it, but I'm pretty stoked on how it came out


 Sick ass job on deez Bro lookin hella good


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Doug you a monster homeboy killin it !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> Apparently nobody makes 60s style Chevy spoke hubcaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats badass!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> Apparently nobody makes 60s style Chevy spoke hubcaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you's a bad man sin!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> View attachment 452070


LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks again for all the kind words fellas
machio got high beams?!? SICK!!!!!

INCREDIBLE WORK ACROSS THE BOARD!!!! THIS BUILD 0FF IS ONE FOR THE RECORD BOOKS!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got a little work done. I know it's not much, but hey, progress is progress! LOL.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This buildoff is getting insane, love all the work guys. Really throwing all the works out there..what I think a few of us on here have missed seeing altogether. 

More pics coming soon from mine.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wagon is lookin sick bro.

Mine is collecting dust til Monday (my next day off). Hopin to get the trim shaved and at least in primer.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I added the chevrolet in the tailgate from a 65 chevy corky already built in the shop... Found part of my paint today..at least one colored pinned.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

so I finally got going a little bit on my build. taking it back to a classic kit.

started with this:









stripped the paint, working on shaving EVERYTHING & carving the doors and trunk out.

so far we've got a cowl hood, some 22" salt flats & a chezoom chassis. got a lil more bodywork to do & then on to hinges & jambs.










chezoom chassis lines up perfectly


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Dave that is lookin sweet bro. Man this is exciting! LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks bro. This is definitely the most intense build-off I've seen.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sick work going into this build off guys! i started cuttin a 67 impy up....then thought i hacked it up to much for my build time...but its a 6 month build off now right?! FUCK IT IM IN!! hopefully i finish it! here's pics from hock's table...FINALLY!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: sick work hock....bout time u posted some PICS:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> sick work going into this build off guys! i started cuttin a 67 impy up....then thought i hacked it up to much for my build time...but its a 6 month build off now right?! FUCK IT IM IN!! hopefully i finish it! here's pics from hock's table...FINALLY!!


roof came out good bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

This dont need BMF so i qualify to enter>however my self esteem is at a model building low. and no matter how hard a retarded person try's do something?at the end of day, a retard is retard. but i have until June to see if i can make myself proud, or do the normal Markie thing and fail terribly.. I will give it a good shoot. I really do want some things of my table. fear of failing is an ever present monster that plague's this honest individual..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Markie, this one is to see your skills, now knowing ya have none or so ya think, you can turn the table on ur fail rate. Ya don't have to go crazy like most of the guys here, as most of us are beyond experienced in areas of building. You can build a clean simple one just as easy as something as complex as the rest of the crews. Build to your comfortable level with this buildoff. That's what I wanted to base it on, I knew all of us in these clubs are not equal so seeing who can pull off what makes this buildoff exciting as its gotten. The builders here made this buildoff what it is.. I just had a good idea is all. Lol. Build on


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Markie!! Wutup homie! Whatcha hiding there? 1/8 scale..? Interesting. Welcome back brutha n let's have some fun!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Markie, this one is to see your skills, now knowing ya have none or so ya think, you can turn the table on ur fail rate. Ya don't have to go crazy like most of the guys here, as most of us are beyond experienced in areas of building. You can build a clean simple one just as easy as something as complex as the rest of the crews. Build to your comfortable level with this buildoff. That's what I wanted to base it on, I knew all of us in these clubs are not equal so seeing who can pull off what makes this buildoff exciting as its gotten. The builders here made this buildoff what it is.. I just had a good idea is all. Lol. Build on


thanks slammed, I did not think you mind the last minute jump in..i read the rule's.. no body will help me on this, and if I take a torch to this out of frustration? its no body's fault but my own. the build is something I have not done in about 28 years, and the 
truth is, anything model related is way out of my comfort zone.. I have lost any and all confidence since Aug of 2011, another reason why the absence? lol But you know I dont lie> so if I open my fat mouth and say I will try? I AM GOING TO GIVE IT A SHOT. EVERYBODY SHIT LOOKS SO GOOD (BOTH CLUB'S) i COULD NOT KEEP UP THE NINJA SHIT MUCH LONGER! 
AND MR DIG? YOU KNOW i LOVE YOU HOMIE, YOU ALWAYS KEEP IT POSITIVE WITH YOUR BOY.. I GOT TWO MONTH'S, IT'S MY HOPE TO COME WITH SOMETHING THAT WILL BE UNEXPECTED FROM HYDRO. AND HALF WAY CLEAN SO THE LUGK WONT MIND ME KEEPING THOSE INITIALS ON MY AVI? LOL MY COWARD ASS IS SHAKING IN MY BOOT'S.. HEAR WE GO JACKWAGONS!:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You can do it nephew. Clear your mind and get to it. I got confidence in ya.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> thanks slammed, I did not think you mind the last minute jump in..i read the rule's.. no body will help me on this, and if I take a torch to this out of frustration? its no body's fault but my own. the build is something I have not done in about 28 years, and the
> truth is, anything model related is way out of my comfort zone.. I have lost any and all confidence since Aug of 2011, another reason why the absence? lol But you know I dont lie> so if I open my fat mouth and say I will try? I AM GOING TO GIVE IT A SHOT. EVERYBODY SHIT LOOKS SO GOOD (BOTH CLUB'S) i COULD NOT KEEP UP THE NINJA SHIT MUCH LONGER!
> AND MR DIG? YOU KNOW i LOVE YOU HOMIE, YOU ALWAYS KEEP IT POSITIVE WITH YOUR BOY.. I GOT TWO MONTH'S, IT'S MY HOPE TO COME WITH SOMETHING THAT WILL BE UNEXPECTED FROM HYDRO. AND HALF WAY CLEAN SO THE LUGK WONT MIND ME KEEPING THOSE INITIALS ON MY AVI? LOL MY COWARD ASS IS SHAKING IN MY BOOT'S.. HEAR WE GO JACKWAGONS!:thumbsup:


you are the opening quote at LISM, so do what you do and be proud of it! this is a hobby and if you keep doing it you will get better at it and everyday is a learning experience. even people like Chip Foose is still learning how to create new stuff and if you look at most people's builds, their current builds look a lot better than their older builds no matter how good they are. we all get better with time, patience, persistence, and focus


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dyzcustoms said:


> you are the opening quote at LISM, so do what you do and be proud of it! this is a hobby and if you keep doing it you will get better at it and everyday is a learning experience. even people like Chip Foose is still learning how to create new stuff and if you look at most people's builds, their current builds look a lot better than their older builds no matter how good they are. we all get better with time, patience, persistence, and focus


Well said bro. Well said. 


Markie, get your panties out of your ass. That G-string is getting ready to pull your man card. Now, we all have seen you put models together, and honestly bro, you've got some CLEAN ass work. Your caddy still to this day is my favorite of yours, adn that craftsmanship you put on them Corvairs bro, they just went together so SWEET! This build off is friendly bro, and honestly if the build off brought you outta ninja status WELL GOOD, cause I missed your crazy ass around here. I missed the long winded speaches LOL. No bullshit and no **** either.  Now get crackin bro, and lets see some skills. You got 6 months!! Build off ends AUGUST 1st. PLENTY of time.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:werd: you dont have to go all crazy markie! i think it was matt who said he was just going to do a clean and simple build.........that WAS my direction....but i always end up reachin for the sky.......and sit back later like...WTF sis i do here?! LOL...."ill finish it later".....hence my pile of W.I.P.'s! this is one im gonna grind on though dammit! so like vance said......get your panties out of your ass and rep your club with your build! HERE WE GO MARKIE!! :h5:
COAST AND OLDSKOOL.......thanks for the props fellers!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OH YAH........since you are feeling so "blah" in the modeling world markie....its time those 68's come over to colorado for some love at my bench!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Managed to get the trim shaved and hood hinged before work this morning.


















Shot of the etched rear window in place.










Hopefully primer tomorrow.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Dammmmmmmn! Thats lookin clean as hell James! Nice work bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

More progress pics from a lot of guys and they all look great.
I got some progress done on mine but no pics yet. I shaved the trim on mine instead of trying to fill in the stock door lines and I made some fender skirts and a few other things.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> More progress pics from a lot of guys and they all look great.
> I got some progress done on mine but no pics yet. I shaved the trim on mine instead of trying to fill in the stock door lines and I made some fender skirts and a few other things.


Stop bullshittin. Pics or it didnt happen. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao right!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

i agree


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

he's right. without pics, it hasn't happened.:scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> he's right. without pics, it hasn't happened.:scrutinize:


:yes: :twak: :buttkick: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i know but i posted from my fone on the toilet this morn takin a shit before work haha ill get some pics up shortly


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ok heres proof haha i made skirts shaved the trim and made a roll pan to bring the body line around... i cut the taillight area out and will make a lens out of something maybe a clear red tooth brush lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That's just badass bro!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks james the taillight idea came when i was trien to figure out how i was gonna shave the line between the tails without fuckin em up then after abusing mary she hit me back and the rest is history hahah


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

dude puzzeled is wicked


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> thanks james the taillight idea came when i was trien to figure out how i was gonna shave the line between the tails without fuckin em up then after abusing mary she hit me back and the rest is history hahah


NICE!! would the custom 1 piece tail from the 70 impy work?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks corky hope i can build half the engine you got lol... hock i dunno if it would work i dont have one but i havnt gone threw any of my stuff to see if anything i have works but if all else fails i could use a toothbrush and maby i could carve something into it lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Last minute decision to add a tonneau.


















Also got the panel made for the headlights.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

some nice work going on up in here...keep up the good work fellas.

im still working on a few things...pics of my progress will be coming soon.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*There's lots of good work goin' on up in here fellas!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> ok heres proof haha i made skirts shaved the trim and made a roll pan to bring the body line around... i cut the taillight area out and will make a lens out of something maybe a clear red tooth brush lol


:wow: thats sick bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's lookin badass Jake. A 66 tbird rear taillight setup would slide in there or be real close

As for me, I got a little bit done on the front part of the frame, I love my mini cut saw..lol. oh and I also did this.









Opened up the gas filler door, something that usually gets shaved on the trucks. It's thick I know, its getting shaved down and remounted and probably chromed.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

you should do a chrome ring around it if u chrome it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ill probably put some time in the ferrari tomorrow


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

just a couple pics for now


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,this tread is on Fire.Thanks Sin.Got inspired by your truck.67 looking dope hock,dem disk brakes set it off Tat,that Lambo fender on the radical wagon is Sick Scrape,lid up step side with the gas lid holdin it down.64 got me puzzled,nice work KY,64 is Gangster Dig,frame is nice.I hit up my interior with a thick coat of paint ,going to wet sand it down and hit it with a light coat,on to the body.
http://i.imgur.com/ROB9D.jpg


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

DTAT2 said:


> just a couple pics for now


Love it.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

machio said:


> Dam,this tread is on Fire.Thanks Sin.Got inspired by your truck.67 looking dope hock,dem disk brakes set it off Tat,that Lambo fender on the radical wagon is Sick Scrape,lid up step side with the gas lid holdin it down.64 got me puzzled,nice work KY,64 is Gangster Dig,frame is nice.I hit up my interior with a thick coat of paint ,going to wet sand it down and hit it with a light coat,on to the body.
> http://i.imgur.com/ROB9D.jpg


That interior looks crazy Machio... gonna kill it!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

machio, that interior is off the chain! shit looks like some of my 1:1 work!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> just a couple pics for now


badass!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> just a couple pics for now


badass!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got some color. Still needs clear.










Also did up the grill, just need to add the projectors and lenses.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I like that grill.......Whad you make that out of.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Cut up the kit grill, the flames are a MCG P/E grill (cut up), sheet plastic for the backing.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That's looking clean James. Likes a lot!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

grimreaper69 said:


> Cut up the kit grill, the flames are a MCG P/E grill (cut up), sheet plastic for the backing.


looks great! sheet plastic backing was a cool idea


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

DTAT2 said:


> just a couple pics for now


some craftmanship there homie. SUPER CLEAN


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks dig .. they were a real pain in the ass to get together properly ....and i am gonna have to file down my calipers so they dont rub... (sinicle)


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> Thanks dig .. they were a real pain in the ass to get together properly ....and i am gonna have to file down my calipers so they dont rub... (sinicle)


DAMN TOWNCARS!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

:roflmao:HAHA YUH


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

lol damn grim that truck is fuckin clean i had to dip my cab tonite its a sad day i went to put it together and realised the door jams were a bit off so im stripping it down and starting over on it hell itll make for a better build in the long run


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone, steppin up the game a lil at a time. Already planning her sister truck.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> just a couple pics for now


NICE!! MC dish?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Damm: Everybody is getting down.. Both sides of the fence are on fire.. yea even the (import oddball with all the skill) is looking 
good to me.. (I know you dont need one) but it's a well meant compliment. I forgot I had an Uncle in the forum? say dahh Hydro!
Layitlow really does show all the Love! 
so far I just opened the box and have been scratching my head. (not my nu*z) I have TO repair 1 or 2 completed builds that took a 
spill, just to get the hands use to glue and plastic again, and to clear my head. But Im hear mentally. thanks for not reaming me on the typing, Pass or fail i will submit pictures later, but i cant loose the shock value until it actually looks like something..
Once again: YOU GUYS ROCK!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got my front bench built. Could use a bit
More cleaning up before paint, but I like it!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Got my front bench built. Could use a bit
> More cleaning up before paint, but I like it!


 dood yuh yuh yuh i like it


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> NICE!! MC dish?


 Pegasus Deep d,s Bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The clear fought me a lil, but I'm NOT strippin it and startin over.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

truck lookin good grim:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Coast. Now on to the interior, then a few finishing touches and she'll be done, then on to the next one.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks Coast. Now on to the interior, then a few finishing touches and she'll be done, then on to the next one.


LOL slow down killer, there still a couple months left, how many you building?! real talk though...it does look cool, kinda like the mid 90's trucks boyd would have in AD's....just a clean street truck....minus the teal and pink paint job!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey now, I'm on a roll. LMAO Gotta admit, this buildoff actually lit a fire under my ass. I'm gonna try to build at least 2. Next one will be another stepside, the sister to this one.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Hey now, I'm on a roll. LMAO Gotta admit, this buildoff actually lit a fire under my ass. I'm gonna try to build at least 2. Next one will be another stepside, the sister to this one.


do work, LOL...LIKE I CAN TALK ABOUT FINISHING RIGHT!? i need to light a fire under my ass!! got the club build AND the summer build!! :h5: and im out! LOL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

did some etching on the back window


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> did some etching on the back window


COPYCAT............. J/K looks good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn Yall getting down. James I'm loving that truck.. might pull out my 454ss after this build and do somethin with it.
Puzzled is just getting nuts now Jake..sin the seat looks dead on.

I'm waiting til tomorrow maybe Friday before I get back to mine.. gonna attempt to do a sliding rear window, a yet to be done feature to any truck.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know if it too late for me to do this but,I'm switching my build to my "Deadmans Hand" build cuz its so close to being done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hell do it up Jeremy.. nothing wrong with that badass piece either.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

DAMN!! It's going DOWN!! James that paint looks nice bro. I like that color. Good shit! Jake, although James beat you to the etched glass, yours looks good too bro. It's a cool idea from both of you. Doug I like that bench bro. Lookin good. This build off is really gettin builds going. I just hope the pace keeps up!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

kykustoms said:


> ok heres proof haha i made skirts shaved the trim and made a roll pan to bring the body line around... i cut the taillight area out and will make a lens out of something maybe a clear red tooth brush lol


That is killer...:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> so I finally got going a little bit on my build. taking it back to a classic kit.
> 
> started with this:
> 
> ...


nice stance bro,this pro touring looks old school and modern at the same time.Not too many kats can pull that off and make it look good,but youve doing just great!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well since i gota start over im goin all out lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


> Got a little interior work dun ... Can you say HARD WOOD....


Damn you could miss alot in a couple hours on this thread!Love this idea,execution,concept, badass!Reminds me I got to start on the wicker and maple interior on my 29.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I said hubcaps right?








Did I mention they're functional?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol. sorry, I'm sleepy.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Your not even playing fair Doug ! That is fuckin dope


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I said hubcaps right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> I said hubcaps right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  u :loco: sin thats looks badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

WOW!that shits incredible Sin.got started on the trunk today.
http://i.imgur.com/hhv2l.jpg


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

WOW!that shits incredible Sin.got started on the trunk today.
http://i.imgur.com/hhv2l.jpg


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sinicle said:


> I said hubcaps right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUH this shit right here THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE ....kleen


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


> I said hubcaps right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me. GOD DAMMIT YOUR GOOD.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Doug, your killin it! Nice work dOoD! 

Machio that trunk is sikk! Gonna throw in some plexiglass to enclose it or not?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> I said hubcaps right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eres cabron wey on the detail stuff.put it down Sin always gets down


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys! I was hella out of it last night, thinking "OH! I can post pics of the hubcaps!" then realized after I posted that I already had pics of the hubcaps here some where...
Oh well, no harm no foul


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:crazy work goin on up in here !!! sin the hubcaps are sick!!! trunk is lookin good too machio


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Fellas.im going to go for the plexiglass look Scrape.going to inclose it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> Damm: Everybody is getting down.. Both sides of the fence are on fire.. yea even the (import oddball with all the skill) is looking good to me.. (I know you dont need one) but it's a well meant compliment. I forgot I had an Uncle in the forum? say dahh Hydro! Layitlow really does show all the Love! so far I just opened the box and have been scratching my head. (not my nu*z) I have TO repair 1 or 2 completed builds that took a spill, just to get the hands use to glue and plastic again, and to clear my head. But Im hear mentally. thanks for not reaming me on the typing, Pass or fail i will submit pictures later, but i cant loose the shock value until it actually looks like something.. Once again: YOU GUYS ROCK!:thumbsup:


 Okay so the (post whore anonymous) meetings aint working out so well... wad up Sin, Machio? the step son still love's yall..





















so like I said. it's all out of my comfort zone, but I figured the Hydro doing 2 wheels instead of 4? would have a little shock value, And get the BMF cloud off my fnnnn back... this ugly ass bike only needs a few mod's. but for the life of me i dont remember how I did it a couple decade's ago? other than I remember using my moms sewing pins to hold the forks in place on top of the dog bone risers.. List of mods.. turn these ugly narrow glide sportster style ten inch forks into ten inch wide glides (like my 1/1) then put a 2 inch rake in the frame (like my 1/1 back in the day) then take these ugly ass handle bars and make drag bars on top of 3 inch dog bone risers, (my 1/1 had half high ape hangers) then I have to fab up a kick stand, the stock one wont work once the rake is done.. and I would like to figure outhow to make a sissy bar. and maybe change the banana seat to a 2 piece seat with a pussy cushion! my bike had fish tail's but I will probably keep the drag pipes'... I cant think about paint or color until I wrap my head around the rake job.. but there you go... If it gets done, I guess will call her SHOCK VALUE..lol...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Good to see you back on Markie,just pm you homie.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Oh my God, Doug, I thought I was looking at the 1:1 for comparison til I saw tweezers. No bullshit dude.. Fuckin amazing


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Markie: hell yeah brutha! That'll be ILL!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That trunk is looking very promising Machio! That those photoetch subs?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> That trunk is looking very promising Machio! That those photoetch subs?


Thanks Dig,that's them speakers I got from you.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

went to walmart and got me a red toothbrush and after a few cuts here and there and a little shaping i got the taillight... ill prolly put bmf on back for reflection but all in all its good to go lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass shit!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Bad ass shit!


x2! You're one twisted fukka! Nice touch to it though!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

X3 toothbrush was a really cool idea.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys i remember reading in sae or some model mag about using a toothbrush for custom tails and i recently saw someone do it on a truck so it kinda refreshed my memory lmao i still got some of the brush left for some smaller tails so i can see some caddy tails on a truck in the future lol


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

_*







*_


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

All builds are looking good, ive kinda been busy for the past week, been doing some work on my 1:1 64 impala, plus had a guy that wanted me to paint his 1:1 big rig, it took me two whole days to sand, prime and paint it, but im done with it, but this weekend im going to be outa town, but when i get back im going to bust my ass on getting the impala all put back together, but i will try to put in some build time on the charger, so i will be on and off LiL for the next couple of weeks, keep up the great work guys, don't worry ive never missed a deadline and don't plan on starting now.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

machio said:


> WOW!that shits incredible Sin.got started on the trunk today.
> http://i.imgur.com/hhv2l.jpg


BADASS WEY,Pina created a monster when he got you into building models.You always try to outdo yourself,MACHIO TOLD ME BEFORE,,,,,,,,," if I put my mind to it,,I can accomplish it " THE BIG MAN WAS LOST FOR A MINUTE BUT NOW HE BACK THROWING BOWS.good luck to everybody in this build off cause my homie MACHIO dont play.Gracias for the message the other day wey,I'm still here same little ***** you met over a year ago.Thanks for keepin it 100 wey.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> BADASS WEY,Pina created a monster when he got you into building models.You always try to outdo yourself,MACHIO TOLD ME BEFORE,,,,,,,,," if I put my mind to it,,I can accomplish it " THE BIG MAN WAS LOST FOR A MINUTE BUT NOW HE BACK THROWING BOWS.good luck to everybody in this build off cause my homie MACHIO dont play.Gracias for the message the other day wey,I'm still here same little ***** you met over a year ago.Thanks for keepin it 100 wey.


Gracias Homie,U a dedicated Biulder ,I see u holdin it down,my bad on falling off foo.ill see u at the show,LOL..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's what I got done to my build since I switched builds.
Before:








After:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

can you say juiced:biggrin:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

All of you are doing good! Aces, I love the change bro, looks great


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx bro,I scratched up a couple 5 gal airtanks tonight.








Here's what they will look like in place.








Next finishing the bodywork on the box getting it ready to prime.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass ace u got any colors in mind?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice Work ACE, ride looking clean Eso,im getting some decal work done


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/w2TJq.jpg


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> http://i.imgur.com/w2TJq.jpg


Dammmmm that's nice luv that shit homie!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

machio said:


> http://i.imgur.com/w2TJq.jpg


:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Few lil things left to add.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn Machio, that shit is slikk! Frank, your build is lookin bad ass bro. Jeremy, NICE fukkin tanks bro! Loving that shit. 

Well I got a little work done. Front flip is DONE. Everything is hinged, and jambed up. Little bit of fitting issues, but I got my basecoat down tonight.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Few lil things left to add.


DAMN James!! That's bad ass bro! I love all that photoetch you got in it!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn Machio, that shit is slikk! Frank, your build is lookin bad ass bro. Jeremy, NICE fukkin tanks bro! Loving that shit.
> 
> Well I got a little work done. Front flip is DONE. Everything is hinged, and jambed up. Little bit of fitting issues, but I got my basecoat down tonight.


Thats looking different Scur,and you know I love different,great job:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> DAMN James!! That's bad ass bro! I love all that photoetch you got in it!


Thanks bro........ That wagon you got goin on is gonna be SICK.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good in here everyday guys!! hopefully i'll be steppin in with my updates soon! BTW......i cant find the "hinge" how to mini did.......how do you make a door or hood stay open, i remember you pinch the tube in one end or something?!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> lookin good in here everyday guys!! hopefully i'll be steppin in with my updates soon! BTW......i cant find the "hinge" how to mini did.......how do you make a door or hood stay open, i remember you pinch the tube in one end or something?!


Yeah pinch it or just before putting ure rod in the tube give the rod a little 
bend put it thru the tube and u are set bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn everyday updates out the ass lol im workin on mine did a facelift to make the front match the rear just need to figure out what to do about lights and grill and ill get some pics


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn Machio, that shit is slikk! Frank, your build is lookin bad ass bro. Jeremy, NICE fukkin tanks bro! Loving that shit.
> 
> Well I got a little work done. Front flip is DONE. Everything is hinged, and jambed up. Little bit of fitting issues, but I got my basecoat down tonight.


This wagon is tight bro! Nice work!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thats looking different Scur,and you know I love different,great job:thumbsup:


Thank you! I try to do different LOL!



grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks bro........ That wagon you got goin on is gonna be SICK.


Thanks James. I sure hope so. 



chris_thobe said:


> This wagon is tight bro! Nice work!


Thank you. Perciate it!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Almost done. Gotta do the headlights and finish up under the hood.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres where im heading with the front... i did it diff initially but it looked so much like the rear i wanted to change it up some so i did a waterfall grill lol...lenses was first attempt and messed up edges using scissors to cut em


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn Machio, that shit is slikk! Frank, your build is lookin bad ass bro. Jeremy, NICE fukkin tanks bro! Loving that shit.
> 
> Well I got a little work done. Front flip is DONE. Everything is hinged, and jambed up. Little bit of fitting issues, but I got my basecoat down tonight.


You gotta shave the little corner line on the hood, like this...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

nice work scrape,truck lookin clean homie


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> You gotta shave the little corner line on the hood, like this...


SHIT! I wish I woulda though about that before I laid the basecoat! Where were you MIKE!!! LOL j/k bro. Maybe I'll throw it in the pond and redo it before I go anywhere with paint. Thanks for the tip bro.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

machio said:


>


SIIIICK


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Scur-rape-init said:


> SHIT! I wish I woulda though about that before I laid the basecoat! Where were you MIKE!!! LOL j/k bro. Maybe I'll throw it in the pond and redo it before I go anywhere with paint. Thanks for the tip bro.


You don't have to throw it all in the pond, just that one section.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Almost done. Gotta do the headlights and finish up under the hood.


Niiiiiice.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

all you fellas are doing some sick work...and im here just taking my time on my '55, need to step on the gas a lil more. 

did do a lil work...my first attempt at a visor. has a lip for bmf...after paint. sry for the messed up pics...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work D, thanks TAT,wus good Tex.I'm working on some scratch pumps next.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> You don't have to throw it all in the pond, just that one section.


Yeah, thats all I was gonna do Mike. I just have to go get some more of the pond. My shits all dried up. Thanks again bro. Ima do that up hopefully soon. 



machio said:


> Nice work D, thanks TAT,wus good Tex.I'm working on some scratch pumps next.


Fukk yeah! Tha's lookin good as HELL!


Darin, that visor is SICK bro. Wanna make me one up for a 50? :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

What kinda paint is on that wagon scur-rape?? U could probably save time by just wet sanding the spot with some 400 grit, fill the lines with some mud, then just prime that spot and wet sand the primer to feather edge it and redo the base on that one spot since its only base coat and no clear. Thats what I do on 1:1's :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


>



ooooh shit, I love this.

props to EVERYBODY though. awesome work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick ass work in here!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> ooooh shit, I love this.
> 
> props to EVERYBODY though. awesome work


Thanks Dig,Scrape,petty much just mocking every thing up,every thing is drilled and mounted with no glue ,size in up the decal work,have a lot of smoothing out to do.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> What kinda paint is on that wagon scur-rape?? U could probably save time by just wet sanding the spot with some 400 grit, fill the lines with some mud, then just prime that spot and wet sand the primer to feather edge it and redo the base on that one spot since its only base coat and no clear. Thats what I do on 1:1's :dunno:


Well the primer gassed through the base on me on that fender anyways, so fukkit, it's gettin dipped and redone. I figure, that will give me time to redo up the hood line, and make shit right. It's a laquer paint though, so I dont know how well it will strip. Might just have to do it your way bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

If it's Duplicolor or Testors One Coat it should strip pretty good in a fresh pond. I've never had a problem stripping (paint). Just sand it down to bare plastic in a few spots first so the Purple Power can get under the primer.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> Nice work D, thanks TAT,wus good Tex.I'm working on some scratch pumps next.


thanx bro'...that set up looks nice. like how your with them adex dumps...can't wait to c the whole set up.



Scur-rape-init said:


> Yeah, thats all I was gonna do Mike. I just have to go get some more of the pond. My shits all dried up. Thanks again bro. Ima do that up hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Scur-rape, let me know when u need that visor...i can't promise it'll come out clean, but i'll tell u that i'll do my best with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

machio said:


> Nice work D, thanks TAT,wus good Tex.I'm working on some scratch pumps next.


THIS MUTHA FUKA HERE...... *THATS KLEEN AS FUCK DAWG*:wow: ....... I QUIT:squint: ....OH WAIT !!!WE ON THE SAME TEAM :werd:.... NEVERMIND FUCK THAT I DONT QUIT .....L.U.G.K BABY YUH FOE SHO.... WE IN THIS ....:x: :finger::ninja::guns::nicoderm: Ahem :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> what up Scur-rape, let me know when u need that visor...i can't promise it'll come out clean, but i'll tell u that i'll do my best with it.:thumbsup:



When I get ready to do it up Darin, it's all you bro. I will let you know for sure!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

TOP OF DA MORNING HOMIES,thanks for the good words,mad respect to every body holdin it down on this tread,this what it's all about,finished up body work last night,ready to prime,resprayed interior ,liKe Zohan said,got it lookin silky smooth,good Lookin out D..pics later tonight.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lil bit of paint and lenses and headlights are done.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Lil bit of paint and lenses and headlights are done.


lookin good! i tried some projectors out kinda like that awhile back, i painted the head of a pin blue and stuck it in the middle of the light for the bulb...everyone is puttin in some serious work! i got a little time in last night.....this build off is gettin fun!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well ive been doing some work on my charger, got both doors and trunk hinged, got trunk floor built, and ride hight set, now onto the door panels and seats.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good grim and matt... i started on my interior yesterday got the dash top done...wasnt planning on green but its all i had and was too late to goto hobby lobby... its not perfect but i like it
_







_


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> lookin good grim and matt... i started on my interior yesterday got the dash top done...wasnt planning on green but its all i had and was too late to goto hobby lobby... its not perfect but i like it
> _
> 
> 
> ...


your button tuck is spot on!!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good to me jake.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys i got the foam on the front seats just need to wrap the felt...the buttons are sewing pins tho they look green they are actually chrome but i plan on changing that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

As soon as I can I'm gettin some paint and gettin my interior done up on mine.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> lookin good grim and matt... i started on my interior yesterday got the dash top done...wasnt planning on green but its all i had and was too late to goto hobby lobby... its not perfect but i like it
> _
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! i like the thread added in there! button tuck looks good!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks hock i needed something to seperate the pieces and thread seamed to be the best solution lol


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work KY,the lights on the 1500 are sick homie,got a lil work in on 66


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

nice work fellas cant wait to see them all finished:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks machio im diggin your seats... i went the more radical way with my seats im not completly satisfied but its not too bad


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

seat looks good jake.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks matt it was a bitch with the curves an shit...it looked better in my head but its acceptable lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> thanks matt it was a bitch with the curves an shit...it looked better in my head but its acceptable lol


stop it!! seats came out nice!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks hock...I just wanted them to be more puzzle piece like and all the extra from the foam and felt took some of it away... Now I'm trien to decide if I want a back seat or do puzzle speaker boxes back there


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


> Nice work KY,the lights on the 1500 are sick homie,got a lil work in on 66


this is looking sweet machio i'm really diging that interior bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Seats looking good KY,thanks BiggDogg,got a lil work in on the trunk


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dfwr83 said:


> all you fellas are doing some sick work...and im here just taking my time on my '55, need to step on the gas a lil more. did do a lil work...my first attempt at a visor. has a lip for bmf...after paint. sry for the messed up pics...


right on D. long time no see homie.. you know I love me some visors..:thumbsup:I got a little start on the bike tonight. on inspection i see the bottom half of one of the split frame was broken. so I glued that together, and I guess my glue from July of last year is a little aged and stringy. and i did not glue the broken bar as flush as it should be. but i dont want to re-brake it. i hope it does not give me any fit-ment or alignment problems down the road? my camera is more unforgiving than any woman ive ever known. but i half ass got the rake where i want it. but the frame still separates into two half's for now.. i dont want to prematurely make the frame permanent, because there is so much more unfamiliar territory to cover.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good so far Hype! Glad to see you are back at the bench homie! I sure dont like seein friends out of commission! I cant wait to see this thing come into it's own! 


I got my first set of patterns laid. Got it all taped off, and sprayed with the second color. Kinda glad I did, cause it came out with a silver finish which is also a good thing because my damn silver was OUT! Anyhow, I got the suspension all laid out, and now, Im just waitin for the first coat to gas out on my fenders, so I can tape them off and spray them. Pics to follow once I get everything in the same color. Keep it up fellas! Cant wait to see this build off come together!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Lookin good so far Hype! Glad to see you are back at the bench homie! I sure dont like seein friends out of commission! I cant wait to see this thing come into it's own!
> 
> 
> I got my first set of patterns laid. Got it all taped off, and sprayed with the second color. Kinda glad I did, cause it came out with a silver finish which is also a good thing because my damn silver was OUT! Anyhow, I got the suspension all laid out, and now, Im just waitin for the first coat to gas out on my fenders, so I can tape them off and spray them. Pics to follow once I get everything in the same color. Keep it up fellas! Cant wait to see this build off come together!


 you can tell by the photo?
my hobby mat is a mouse pad..lol thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> my camera is more unforgiving than any woman ive ever known


haha thats classic... lookin good hype


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

kykustoms said:


> haha thats classic... lookin good hype


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got bodywork done and primer layed.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio that iterior looks dope bro. 

Oh shitt hydro is back at it. Looks good homie!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good sin!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks homie 
Got the tissue dispenser done


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats nice bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Alright, so I am a drag lo member, but I gotta say, I love watching sin's builds, you are always killing it bro! Everyone's doing a good job!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sinicle said:


> Apparently nobody makes 60s style Chevy spoke hubcaps
> 
> 
> So what do you expect me to do? This was just a test run to see if I can do it. I will break it down and chrome it, but I'm pretty stoked on how it came out


 now that shit right there is phucc'n it up homie hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Thanks homie
> Got the tissue dispenser done


WTF how the fuck do you do that shit. That is so kool lookin.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! To be honest, after my mother's passing a couple weeks ago, it's been a daily struggle just to wake up in the mornings, let alone hit the bench. So I'm just trying to keep up with all the amazing progress from BOTH clubs! There's an obscene amount of talent in this build off, like I said: this is one for the history books!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Amazing work sin, and by all in this buildoff. The details and work involved in everyone's build is really showing. This is what its all about.

I been off my game for a week, but last night finally got some shit done, hope to have pics up today.. getting the frame done tonite, gotta add another pulley to my engine for the compressor for my bag setup..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That tissue dispenser is amazing Sin


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well this build is coming along ok. I had a few spots lift off in the tape job.  so, I'm going to wetsand it and candy it. Suspension was scratchbuilt and used the donk suspension for the chrome. Oh well, hope ya like, still got a LONG way to go yet.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Well this build is coming along ok. I had a few spots lift off in the tape job.  so, I'm going to wetsand it and candy it. Suspension was scratchbuilt and used the donk suspension for the chrome. Oh well, hope ya like, still got a LONG way to go yet.


Great job!!! The logo really came to life with some color, and the suspension is awesome!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey scrape, digging it! I especially like the detail of the compressed rear spring. Attention to detail fellas!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

sinicle said:


> Great job!!! The logo really came to life with some color, and the suspension is awesome!


Thanks Doug! Comin from a master like you, it means lots! I am just tryin to step up a little. I wont make big dogg level, but I atleast hope to get off the porch. :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey scrape, digging it! I especially like the detail of the compressed rear spring. Attention to detail fellas!


Thanks bro! I hope it turns out well in the end. :dunno: We'll see! Keep up the work in here fellas. So nice we're on page 26 of this build off and it's Chalked FULL of pics!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice color on the wagon Scur,modifications really set it off


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey scrape, digging it! I especially like the detail of the compressed rear spring. Attention to detail fellas!


x2 that is really amazing.. the Dispenser is dead on accurate Sin.. i dig it Doug!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

every damn time i come in here theres amazing progress...great work sin and vance that shit looks sick as hell


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Thanks homie
> Got the tissue dispenser done


 Ok you win heres your belt back...... thats so cool bro great job brutha .... THE NEW ODDBALL CHAMPION : SINICLE


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> Great job!!! The logo really came to life with some color, and the suspension is awesome!


my sentiments exactly!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Well this build is coming along ok. I had a few spots lift off in the tape job.  so, I'm going to wetsand it and candy it. Suspension was scratchbuilt and used the donk suspension for the chrome. Oh well, hope ya like, still got a LONG way to go yet.


what up Scur-rape...this thing looks better an better each time i see it. your talking about stepping it up a lil...looks like your getting down hard. keep up the good work bro'...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Thanks homie
> Got the tissue dispenser done


your talking about trying to keep up with us on this build off...more like us trying to keep up with your bad ass detail work. fuck'n insane with it bro'...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

something interesting is happening to the engine


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this build off keep's gettin better!! sinicle with the 1 off parts.....and vance...........im diggin the wagon on a 3 step!! the cholo top is demanding respect!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll get pics if mine up shortly.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I made a little progress last night. did a lil frame work, and most notably molded the console to the dash n rear deck.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks killer dig nice work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> I made a little progress last night. did a lil frame work, and most notably molded the console to the dash n rear deck.


Lookin good buddy ....nice and smooth ..your build is gonna be something else


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

X2:thumbsup:


DTAT2 said:


> Lookin good buddy ....nice and smooth ..your build is gonna be something else


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hell yeah Dave! That is SMOOTH as shit! Looks good bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Progress lookz killa everyone.I got one compressor build so far.
Here is the comp I used for reference.








Here is the one I built.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dang man, compressors looking good!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> Dang man, compressors looking good!


Thanx I appreciate that bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Progress lookz killa everyone.I got one compressor build so far.
> Here is the comp I used for reference.
> 
> Here is the one I built.


Damn Jeremy, that's awesome bro! Nice work.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> what up Scur-rape...this thing looks better an better each time i see it. your talking about stepping it up a lil...looks like your getting down hard. keep up the good work bro'...


Thanks Darin! Seriously bro, just tryin to rep the DLK for this one. I am puttin myself to the challenge!  How you makin out on your progress?


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*great work going on in here:thumbsup:*


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

AS ALWAYS, INCREDIBLE WORK IN HERE!!!!

great job on the compressor aces, looks spot on!
and the console looks perfect dig, great sanding job!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

compressor looks good ace


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats solid right there homie !


Aces'N'Eights said:


> Progress lookz killa everyone.I got one compressor build so far.
> Here is the comp I used for reference.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

There's a hella lot of great work in here. Im amazed by the scratch build stuff in here.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Did a lil bit of work, added an rx7 rearend to my setup letting it have negative camber on all 4's. Found seats for it that work and look right. Looking for a belt for my pulleys... Sorry Doug but I'm upping your running engine idea with turning pulleys, belt and fan. I gotta add another pulley to it for my engine driven compressor for my bag setup, but that's my little secret. Well one of em. Got a few more left.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

This right here is an example of why I am jealous of my own club! In a good way, this truck looks great man! I love being in a club that inspires me to get better at building trucks!


SlammdSonoma said:


> Did a lil bit of work, added an rx7 rearend to my setup letting it have negative camber on all 4's. Found seats for it that work and look right. Looking for a belt for my pulleys... Sorry Doug but I'm upping your running engine idea with turning pulleys, belt and fan. I gotta add another pulley to it for my engine driven compressor for my bag setup, but that's my little secret. Well one of em. Got a few more left.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

For all you stank ass bastards in here!











JK, I have no idea how bad you guys smell. It was in one of the reference pics I got, so it goes into the kit.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

:wow:


sinicle said:


> For all you stank ass bastards in here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: you are a mad man


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Did a lil bit of work, added an rx7 rearend to my setup letting it have negative camber on all 4's. Found seats for it that work and look right. Looking for a belt for my pulleys... Sorry Doug but I'm upping your running engine idea with turning pulleys, belt and fan. I gotta add another pulley to it for my engine driven compressor for my bag setup, but that's my little secret. Well one of em. Got a few more left.


lookin good man but u shoulda done working arms in back to since i see the workings of arms in front lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sinicle said:


> For all you stank ass bastards in here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool cant believe noone has done it before lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good drag low you homies gettin down sin dat shit looks crazy bro u the man


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> For all you stank ass bastards in here!


:bowrofl: thats good right there!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got an idea brewing, runnin with it for now! a lil more progress at least!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is bad ass! I'm gonna be killin 2 birds with one stone tomorrow... Gonna paint my interior for the vette and on my bel air for another build off


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


> :wow:
> :wow: you are a mad man


X2 I would say so also


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Brian, it's cool! I'm honored to have inspired you! 

Got most of the interior painted, I still need to paint the details in the door panels and add a few more small touches
















I also had to make a steering wheel.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Doug! :wow: That's all I have to say. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao.. Jake actually they won't be moving once its done. I made my a arms to move til I'm ready to deal with my front setup..thy will be glued down once I add more to it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

at least that is the plan ill make this shit work


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:great work everyone.....
hock, project is lookin awesome!!!
sincle, your a mad man with them details!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

look'n good guys, everyone is doing some sick ass work, keep it up.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

You guys are killin it!!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys, this is definitely one of the better buildoffs, you's bringing it hard! I had to roll over slammd's truck again, that is too sweet! Come on drag lo boys!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

rollin yota28 said:


> You guys, this is definitely one of the better buildoffs, you's bringing it hard! I had to roll over slammd's truck again, that is too sweet! Come on drag lo boys!


x2! that truck is something else!:worship:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao.. Jake actually they won't be moving once its done. I made my a arms to move til I'm ready to deal with my front setup..thy will be glued down once I add more to it.


gotcha... but imagine how cool it would be to have all the arms moving they do some serious 3 wheel that way lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol..yeah I know Jake, but that's also why I build my headache truck transformer for the moving shit..lol.

Thanks guys, I got showers coming in tonight, so I hitting the shop to get the front end buttoned up... Or maybe start on doing my sliding rear window concept.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Much props to all the homies getting down,might as well call it a scratch biuldoff,got a lil work in on the grill


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks sweet. I did the same with mine, makes it look tons cleaner.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dash is finished!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Guess I could add pics! Haha!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You fucker!! You made a fuckin air freshener!?! Damn! Sick work bro!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Guess I could add pics! Haha!


nice


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

SUSPENSION !!!
\


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Guess I could add pics! Haha!


LIKE I SAID ...." :wow: mad man ur a mad man


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Machio, that grill looks Fresh bro! Nice work. Dtat, im likin that suspension bro! Shit looks NICE! Will hopefully have pics tthis weekend fellas. Gotta wait til the kiddies go to bed, then Im hittin the bench!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well ive been doing some work on my interior of the charger, i desided to take some red flocking and wright out the word HEMI on the top of the speaker box so it will show out the back glass, and the trunk and speaker box is covered in gray flocking, i ran out of it, but i did order some more from scaledreams.com so i should be able to finish all the interior soon. what do ya'll think???


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That's pretty damn COOL Matt! Nice bro!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,every time I look in here it's going down.mad props,got the pumps out the way,on to the next.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that trunk looks bad ass, nice set up machio.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Chevy,mocked up the throttle on the carb,sucks working with such small objects,


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn more progress from everyone looks sick machio,matt,and sinicle top notch work


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Man you gotta be like a damn surgeon to do this shit!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

6 turbos getting made today


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

machio said:


> Thanks Chevy,mocked up the throttle on the carb,sucks working with such small objects,


Wow


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

The carb looks GREAT machio!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,I hope u don't mind if I make an air freshner Sin,that's sick homie,still have to clean every thing up get ready for them chrome tech boyz,fixing to start on the suspension today,any updates in Puzlled KY,I was going trew your tread,great work up I'm there.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam machio thats bad ass bro.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry machio, that would be copyright infringement and you will be punished to the full extent of the law


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Sorry machio, that would be copyright infringement and you will be punished to the full extent of the law


Thats how we mexicans do it and get a way with it.Lol u know we got props for u


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

machio said:


> Thanks homies,I hope u don't mind if I make an air freshner Sin,that's sick homie,still have to clean every thing up get ready for them chrome tech boyz,fixing to start on the suspension today,any updates in Puzlled KY,I was going trew your tread,great work up I'm there.


thanks homie...i havnt done alot to it not enough for progress pics but shouldnt be too much longer lol


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Sorry machio, that would be copyright infringement and you will be punished to the full extent of the law


Thanks homies,Dam,going to keep my air freshner on the lo lo.jk ,your work is very well respected around here.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, but you may want to retract that statement when I tell you that I used one of my mustache hairs for the string holding up said air freshener. Thread was too thick and I didn't have any wire that small....lol!


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

The air freshner is a great n simple idea


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

fuckin crazy Sin. mustache hair.. hold up..:barf:whooo all better


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> fuckin crazy Sin. mustache hair.. hold up..:barf:whooo all better


LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Atleast it was a moustache hair and not his pubbies! LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Thanks, but you may want to retract that statement when I tell you that I used one of my mustache hairs for the string holding up said air freshener. Thread was too thick and I didn't have any wire that small....lol!


Gross.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

now u can say u put your blood,sweat, and.....hairs into your builds haha


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh man that's funny!!


sinicle said:


> Thanks, but you may want to retract that statement when I tell you that I used one of my mustache hairs for the string holding up said air freshener. Thread was too thick and I didn't have any wire that small....lol!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

fuckin photobucket wouldnt upload...heres a pic of the jambs talk about a bitch lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sin and that dude from Mythbusters:seperated at birth? LOL:roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

cars look'n good jake. keep up the killer work onit.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> View attachment 461569
> 
> fuckin photobucket wouldnt upload...heres a pic of the jambs talk about a bitch lol


this shit right here is CRAZY!:run::worship:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here is a little update on my motor, still got some little things to do, but this is it.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> here is a little update on my motor, still got some little things to do, but this is it.


 looking really man!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

*good


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Agree'd that shit is Knuckin Futs! Nice work Jake!

Matt, that engine bay is sweet as hell Bro! Nice work on that!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys i was dreading it and didnt even want to do it but it wasnt as bad as i thought it was gonna be and came out better to lol
matt that engine looks good i hope mine looks half that good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work fellas!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Man,them jams lookin wicked on Puzlled ,you got down with the engine Chevy,chraftmanships on point.were my team at,D,Tex,Dig,Tat,Sin,Dro,Mero Mero,post em up.lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the comps guys, im having to redo the air scoop now, the damn hood would not close onit, so i had to take it back off and trim it down a little, so i desided to do a better job on painting it, and i should have it done soon.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

machio said:


> Man,them jams lookin wicked on Puzlled ,you got down with the engine Chevy,chraftmanships on point.were my team at,D,Tex,Dig,Tat,Sin,Dro,Mero Mero,post em up.lol


Sorry homie, I'm outta town for the weekend. No progress pics from me till at least Tuesday.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> here is a little update on my motor, still got some little things to do, but this is it.


Gad damm. That battery looks like a 6 volt one. That thing is long. You better upgrade it to 12 homie.......LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah it is big, it's a 1/16th scale charger. lol


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

I got chu MAC im gonna get some paint on my yacht tonight and post some pics up reel quick like soon soon


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

did some work on it today with 6 badly made turbos i had to change the setup because of clearance issues and now it just looks even meaner. running the cooler lines as the weekend progresses.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Gad dammmmmmmmmmmmm 6 turbos........that bitch is going to be fast. That shit's badass man.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

thats wus up fellas,damm,forgot about eSo,that things a beast homie,shit..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

FML. Clear screwed my paint up AGAIN! So, I dont know if I have enough time to strip it qnd start over. Just pissed because it's ALWAYS my good paint jobs that get fucked up! If I just had an average paint, but no. It just dont work taht way. Oh well, we'll see.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn tha sucks bro... You'll get it figured out


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

A little done by myself this week, ran completely out of room for bags, so I'm gonna run a hydraulic setup instead. The bed floor will flip up and show underneath.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> A little done by myself this week, ran completely out of room for bags, so I'm gonna run a hydraulic setup instead. The bed floor will flip up and show underneath.


do this lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fuckign sick


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres my jambs in primer not too bad...keep in mind theres no body work yet...








everything still fits but a little snug gonna have to make the pieces a little smaller for paint


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Man that is awesome.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

kykustoms said:


> heres my jambs in primer not too bad...keep in mind theres no body work yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God Damm man. U kidding me. WOW


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

thats clean , got the batteries mocked up on the 66


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> do this lol


Ok, Im still lookin at this tryin to figure out how it's gonna lift the truck. :scrutinize: 



kykustoms said:


> heres my jambs in primer not too bad...keep in mind theres no body work yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit's insaine Jake. I cant wait to see the paint you put on this thing!



machio said:


> thats clean , got the batteries mocked up on the 66


Lookin good as hell Machio! You keepin them on the underside, or just mockin them up for trunk space?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, Im still lookin at this tryin to figure out how it's gonna lift the truck. :scrutinize:


the bags air up and push one one lever that pivots to push upwards on the cantilever which pushed downward on the coils which pushes the arms lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys now i just got to do the body work and get it ready for paint...got a few ideas but havnt really figured out what to do yet lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

machio said:


> thats clean , got the batteries mocked up on the 66


looks good machio


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

COLOR!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn jake...thats gonna be some JAMB WORK!! craziness!! machio....are the batteries gonna be optimas? TAT...early score for a body painted!! LOL


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol thanks bro ...TWO POINTS HELL YUH ..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd do that Jake but I don't have room at all for bags.. they take up way more room than my hydros and optima batteries I'm using... Though it does look badass and confusing as fuck all at once.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> damn jake...thats gonna be some JAMB WORK!! craziness!! machio....are the batteries gonna be optimas? TAT...early score for first body painted!! LOL


:loco::scrutinize: Joe, you need your eyes checked. LOL.......

Jake I saw that the first time I looked at it, but I dont think the concept is very well executed. :dunno: Doesnt look like it will last long with them week ass welds they got on the canti set up. jm .02


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :loco::scrutinize: Joe, you need your eyes checked. LOL.......
> 
> Jake I saw that the first time I looked at it, but I dont think the concept is very well executed. :dunno: Doesnt look like it will last long with them week ass welds they got on the canti set up. jm .02


my bad, you are right!!! i will go edit that!! meant A body painted, not FIRST! my bad!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> thanks guys now i just got to do the body work and get it ready for paint...got a few ideas but havnt really figured out what to do yet lol


It's gotta be somethin that would be hard as hell to put together as a puzzle.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

HAHAHA oh well rejected


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> It's gotta be somethin that would be hard as hell to put together as a puzzle.


yea it needs like murals but i dunno if i could do that with gel pens and i dont got an air brush lol might just do designs that follow the piece lines or something... i wish i could do each piece like a diff paint design from a bunch of diff famous cars but i could never do that haha


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> my bad, you are right!!! i will go edit that!! meant A body painted, not FIRST! my bad!


first paint for lugk :dunno:... im pretty sure grim was first with paint james also got his painted awhile ago lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :loco::scrutinize: Joe, you need your eyes checked. LOL.......
> 
> Jake I saw that the first time I looked at it, but I dont think the concept is very well executed. :dunno: Doesnt look like it will last long with them week ass welds they got on the canti set up. jm .02


yea i see what ur sayin... maybe it was mocked up for show or just for testing it out either way its deff creative lol wonder how much lift it gets


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

well progress is a lil slow for me Scru-rape...an here is the progress Machio's asking for. not much going on...still moving like a turtle in this rabbit race. lol...:rofl:

mounted hydros to the bed...took out one half of the wooden bed floor for a sub box. rapped sub box with cloth...going for that fiber glass look.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sub box...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,thats fuckin sick D.the leaf springs,working suspention on that things a Beast,your on another level homie,the 76 is holding it down Tat ,perfect color to go with the woodgrain floors,thanks for da good words felas,wus up Scrape,i am going with the batterie set up under the 66,i cut the gas tank in half to make space.im going for the optima look.heres a better pic


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Badass machio. I'm doing a setup with optimas also..very cool.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass work fam. Keep up the good work. Ill have some updates soon


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Love that battery rack Machio!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my second compressor built.Not sure how I'm going to set everything in the bed yet but here is the tanks and compressors together.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

thanks homies,that set up is sick Aces, mocked up the rear suspension on the 66,


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Jake that car is crazy man, just looking at it, and i have no clue how you even cut that out, AWESOME work homie, keep it up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Them tanks and comps look really good Jermey.
machio that's a nice set up ya got going.
EVERYONE IS DOING GREAT WORK, Keep it up guys.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

chevyguy97 said:


> Jake that car is crazy man, just looking at it, and i have no clue how you even cut that out, AWESOME work homie, keep it up.


thanks matt shit took forever im just glad most of the major cutting is done but i still got to finish the interior and put some puzzle pieces in here and there... 

machio that undercariage looks good 
aces i like that setup u should ad some small bars off the inside of the frame for mounts or something


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

machio said:


> thanks homies,that set up is sick Aces, mocked up the rear suspension on the 66,


aww shieeet!! that bad boy is gonna be adjustable!! sick work from EVERYONES bench!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

DTAT2 said:


> HAHAHA oh well rejected


LOL Nah, not rejected. Jakes right, youre the first from LUGK with paint laid. You're all gravy baby!! :roflmao: 



kykustoms said:


> yea i see what ur sayin... maybe it was mocked up for show or just for testing it out either way its deff creative lol wonder how much lift it gets


Yeah it's a bad ass concept, but I just dont think it's plausible to work well. Would snap right the fuck off the first time you drug that bitch. Either way, start with that and improve for sure!



machio said:


> thanks homies,that set up is sick Aces, mocked up the rear suspension on the 66,


Some fukkin sick shit bro! I see how you did that though now. That's slick as fukk DoOd! 

I gotta say this to both sides of this build off, we got 33 pages into this motha so far, and they are JAM PACKED with pics! That is serious fellas. Anyone that reads through this whole thread wouldnt be bored. I gotta say to the few of you that put this idea together, yall sparked up some fire in this place for a little bit. Lets just hope it follows suit! Thanks to all of you for keepin the motivation up in here. :run:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> sub box...


what did yah use for the wood grain look?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

It was an idea I thought on for a day, asked both dig and James on before I made the.next move to making it a buildoff. I agree, to see some of the other buildoffs being started at or around the same time as this one..this one seems to take a page a day. I hated seeing l.I.l. as a waste away site, and a real big buildoff between cool clubs should make things really come back around on some type of levels.

Hell if it was worthy, I'd put drag lo against any of the other clubs out there, the guys in this club show off and in a serious manner..we be bringing it to the party club brothers.
Ok..back to building evident bullshit from me..lmao.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> what did yah use for the wood grain look?!


what's up Hock bro'...i used popsicle sticks, some turned on its side for foil, then used a stain pen to give it that real wood finish look.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,got the cylinders out the way,moving on to the front suspension


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> what's up Hock bro'...i used popsicle sticks, some turned on its side for foil, then used a stain pen to give it that real wood finish look.


good idea!! i got a 50's ford truck i need to finish, i think popsticks will be too thick for mine, but imma look at some balsa wood at hobby lobby!? anyway...good idea, bed looks sick!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Got started on the spindles for the front suspension.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

machio said:


> Got started on the spindles for the front suspension.


:run: this shit is gettin personal now!! nice machio!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

LoL,sup Hock,na homie,just trying new things,realy diggin this build ,post em up felas.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Machio, bro, that shit is sikk man. Them fukkin spindles are off the heezie for sheezie! :wow: :run:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

machio said:


> LoL,sup Hock,na homie,just trying new things,realy diggin this build ,post em up felas.


you should add another 6 to this 66.......making it 666 cuz this bad boy is gettin pure evil!!! im diggin this shit machio....i need to quit my overtime at work to catch up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> LoL,sup Hock,na homie,just trying new things,realy diggin this build ,post em up felas.


fuck'n off the hook bro'...real clean:thumbsup: :worship: MASTER MACHIO :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> LoL,sup Hock,na homie,just trying new things,realy diggin this build ,post em up felas.


 Dammmm thats a beauty rite there. Nice job homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ya killin it w/ this one Machio!!

I'm trailing the race, but i got a lil progress done.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> ya killin it w/ this one Machio!!
> 
> I'm trailing the race, but i got a lil progress done.


looking good Dig bro'...them jams and door panels are clean.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

got a lil work done on the center console...not quite done, but im liking where its going so far.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Fam ,Thanks 4da motivation,Lovin the way the 64 turning out Dig ,real nice tuch with the seats,grill,jams.sup Master D,can't wait to see that bad boy in person some day,on a nother level,thanks to all the DragLow and LUGK homies for keepin this biuldoff top notch.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

machio said:


> thanks to all the DragLow and LUGK homies for keepin this biuldoff top notch.


X2

thanx bro'...i'll make sure to send out some of my work this year for a show, that way you get to see some up close and personal.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hay Dig, i love that grill, where did you get it or did you build it, i need one, i am going to be putting one of those in my 1:1 64 impala, and i need one for the model im going to build of my 1:1. looks bad ass in there. i need one.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chevyguy97 said:


> Hay Dig, i love that grill, where did you get it or did you build it, i need one, i am going to be putting one of those in my 1:1 64 impala, and i need one for the model im going to build of my 1:1. looks bad ass in there. i need one.


sorry brutha, I was sworn to secrecy until the buildoff is over at least. :shh: :nono:  tell ya later though for sure.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn Machio, loving that dash..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's cool dig, but after this thing is over i wana know where to get one, that grille is awesome on the 1:1's and on the model scale, so ima gonna need one for my build for sure. lol
well i got my flocking finished on the interior of the charger, got the seats in and the dash finished. now on to painting the body. i got till the 20th to finish this build caues there is a show coming up on the 21st of this month and i wana take it to that show.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

machio said:


> LoL,sup Hock,na homie,just trying new things,realy diggin this build ,post em up felas.



TE SALES Bro! Better call the Dr... cause that car is looking SIKKKKKK! I've been slacking, but I'll get on the bench this weekend... work has been crazy these last few months bro's... by the time I get home I'm mentally exhausted... I just want to lay on my couch and relax... but I finally have a free weekend to get this show on the road.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> got a lil work done on the center console...not quite done, but im liking where its going so far.


Darin, shit's sick bro. Gawd damn I need to get on it and get this paint stripped. Fuck it, I aint out of this yet! 



dig_derange said:


> sorry brutha, I was sworn to secrecy until the buildoff is over at least. :shh: :nono:  tell ya later though for sure.


Yeah, x2 on this secrecy shit. Once it's over you best be releasin the details mawfawka!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> that's cool dig, but after this thing is over i wana know where to get one, that grille is awesome on the 1:1's and on the model scale, so ima gonna need one for my build for sure. lol
> well i got my flocking finished on the interior of the charger, got the seats in and the dash finished. now on to painting the body. i got till the 20th to finish this build caues there is a show coming up on the 21st of this month and i wana take it to that show.


Nice Matt! Cool little skull you got graphed into that! Cool shit bro!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

sup Rivi,thanks homie,that build is looking very clean chevy,still trip pin on Ds truck,crazy .thanks Dig,cant wait to to get home so i can hit the bench,keep up the sick work fam..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Darin, shit's sick bro. Gawd damn I need to get on it and get this paint stripped. Fuck it, I aint out of this yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, x2 on this secrecy shit. Once it's over you best be releasin the details mawfawka!! :biggrin:






Lol. 


Yo Matt, that interior is CLEAN. Like the accessories man, flocking looks perfect too.. Just CLEAN


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll be getting back to mine this weekend..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> that's cool dig, but after this thing is over i wana know where to get one, that grille is awesome on the 1:1's and on the model scale, so ima gonna need one for my build for sure. lol
> well i got my flocking finished on the interior of the charger, got the seats in and the dash finished. now on to painting the body. i got till the 20th to finish this build caues there is a show coming up on the 21st of this month and i wana take it to that show.


interior's looking good bro'...can't wait to see more



Scur-rape-init said:


> Darin, shit's sick bro. Gawd damn I need to get on it and get this paint stripped. Fuck it, I aint out of this yet!


thanx Scur-rape bro'...



machio said:


> sup Rivi,thanks homie,that build is looking very clean chevy,still trip pin on Ds truck,crazy .thanks Dig,cant wait to to get home so i can hit the bench,keep up the sick work fam..


thanx master Machio...means a lot bro'


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

This what I'm talking about right here,D Real clowning.nice stance D.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

So much innovation in this single buildoff it's fucking near overwhelming like crazy.If the Summer buildoff is anywhere near this,we're in for a real treat.....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hey fellas, Johnny asked me to share a few progress pics of Wild Thing 2000.. 

with all the engine & suspension out for plating, the homie got a lil bondo work done on the interior.



















decals laid out


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Comin along nice Homie.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

I havnt been here a couple days and missed a lot every fuckin last one are insane good shit everybody


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the body of the charger painted this morning, now i gota let it dry for a couple of days and hope to have this one finished up by mid week.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That Charger is going to be sick dude.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Fuckin WET! Nice Matt!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry fellas, no disrespect, I just couldn't help myself


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHAH :rofl::rofl: ... lol (ahem) Doug im disappointed in you :nono:.....PFFFT ....Thats soooo RUDE ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Like I said: no disrespect. Them drag lo boys know I got nothing but total respect for them, it's all in the sport of competition.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Now if I can just spend more time at the bench instead of the computer......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

my bench looks like a fucking a bomb went off im not going in there for a few days


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sinicle said:


> Sorry fellas, no disrespect, I just couldn't help myself


HAHA, thats funny shit... Can't wait to see the finish builds! Either way I think both clubs got some heavy hitters doin some serious work! :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> my bench looks like a fucking a bomb went off im not going in there for a few days


I wish I could spend a day or two at my bench. Shit's just waiting... Waiting... Waiting


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh no he didn't! Get em boys! Show em what's up! Naw, for real, everyone is killing it, I wish I would've came back earlier, so I could've jumped in


sinicle said:


> Sorry fellas, no disrespect, I just couldn't help myself


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Its all in good fun drag low doing there thang mad respect an props this a good build off lot of talent here


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

sinicle said:


> Sorry fellas, no disrespect, I just couldn't help myself


Bwahahahahaha, Ahh this guy! This fukkin guy! :roflmao: That was good Doug. I was laughin and almost woke up the kiddies! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle......uhhhh....that was fucked up!! but i laughed about it!!! made me do some work....CUZ DRAG-LO ISN'T DEAD PLAYA!! i havent hinged shit since the mini truckin magazine build off in '09...til tonight!!
























thanks for the motivation sinicle....... I JUST KICKED OVER THAT WEAK ASS PHOTO SHOPPED TOMB STONE!! DRAG-LO is in this bitch!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad to see it worked


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LMFAO @ THE TOMBSTONE, i see you got jokes. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Instead of peein myself every time someone revs up the microwave, I can just look at that tombstone.... Lmao!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Instead of peein myself every time someone revs up the microwave, I can just look at that tombstone.... Lmao!


LMAO The Microwave? WTF DoOd?!?! :wow: What kind of microwave do you have, Cause I aint ever had to turn mine over to get it working!! :roflmao: 

 "Ding" Wonderbread just lost another ounce of fluid! :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHhaha


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

*DONE*

Might still add somethin to the bed, but as of right now it's finished.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dang man, some killer detail work on this interior! Nice job on the truck!


grimreaper69 said:


> *DONE*
> 
> Might still add somethin to the bed, but as of right now it's finished.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> *DONE*
> 
> Might still add somethin to the bed, but as of right now it's finished.


looks good bro'...got some nice detail work going on. now its all sit and wait for the rest of us to catch up...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. No waitin for me, gonna start another one. lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Next up.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Fukk yeah James! Silverado looks good bro! I cant wait to see what you have in store for the monte!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nothin outragous, just some "ink".


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Nothin outragous, just some "ink".


"FRANKLIN ink" by chance?! duuuh! right?! LOL...is that the trumpetter monte kit?! im diggin that....truck came out nice for sur!! you got away easy cuz that didnt really need foil! LOL!! maybe a trailer on the silvy to tow the monte?! hmmmm?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> "FRANKLIN ink" by chance?! duuuh! right?! LOL...is that the trumpetter monte kit?! im diggin that....truck came out nice for sur!! you got away easy cuz that didnt really need foil! LOL!! maybe a trailer on the silvy to tow the monte?! hmmmm?


Yup, Franklin Ink. It's the AMT/MPC 80. The plan all along was a trailer behind it for somethin, just don't know what yet.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

The truck looks great! Lovin the details on the interior and under hood!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work up in here homies,
Mocked up the front suspension


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Truck looks good grim. nice and clean.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro.

The 80 Monte is on hold, started diggin in the box and the oil pan is MIA. Since I ALWAYS build the engine first can't really do nothin. Guess I'm gonna step up to an 86 Monte. This one will be inked as well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

James, can't u find an oil pan from another motor for it? I would love to see more of that 80 monte..... Truck came out badass!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't have anything even close to it. It'll get done as soon as I find it, it's gotta be here somewhere.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

just make one James. you could make a rought shape out of a block of Balsa, smooth final design with sandpaper/files and paint. the Balsa will keep it lighter than just a bock of putty or plastic. doing it that way you could make it custom, like the squared aluminum style, or whatever:dunno:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Finally got off my ass and am trying to get some work in


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sinicle said:


> just make one James. you could make a rought shape out of a block of Balsa, smooth final design with sandpaper/files and paint. the Balsa will keep it lighter than just a bock of putty or plastic. doing it that way you could make it custom, like the squared aluminum style, or whatever:dunno:


X2 100%


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

trying to keep the interior simple and clean...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice Work with them scratch built seats D.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:them seats are


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

machio said:


> Nice work up in here homies,
> Mocked up the front suspension


thats nice rite there great detail bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> trying to keep the interior simple and clean...


thats nice bro


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Tx,we need some progress pics of that radical homie,can't wait to see some color on that bad boy .


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> Nice work up in here homies,
> Mocked up the front suspension


looking good bro.. got that shit all functional! photoetch brakes in there too?? shit man!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Dig,ye ,they are photo etch disk,goin to make a Dayton adapter to remove wheels and switch out when I show it ,see how they turn out.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Good plan. 

N yo, I have been working on mine.. just a LOT of test fitting, chopping, etc.. I should have some cool progress pics tonight.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> Good plan.
> 
> N yo, I have been working on mine.. just a LOT of test fitting, chopping, etc.. I should have some cool progress pics tonight.


Bout time! :uh: Yall threw up that head stone, but yall better be ready to "Dig" that grave! LOL :roflmao: Just playin fellas. I got my wagon in the dip. Stupid ass paint man, but let me tell you, I got some new colors from Kustom Kolor, and my airbrush is ready to fire up when it comes out of the Pond!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Next up.....


bad ass...already, can't wait to see how this one turns out. i know Trend's inks will do it proper...



machio said:


> Nice work up in here homies,
> Mocked up the front suspension


bad ass Master Machio...hitting it hard bro', looks like ima need to step it up a knotch. 



machio said:


> Nice Work with them scratch built seats D.


thanx bro'...



COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:them seats are


thanx Coast...



OFDatTX said:


> thats nice bro


thanx bro'...still got a few more things to do before setting it all up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i don't know what to call this one, but i guess i will call it TOMBSTONE KILLER. lmao. but it's DONE, well im going up to the sign shop tomorrow to get some kind of sticker for that panel i made under the hood then it will be finished.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Matt, she's CLEAN bro. Paint, stance, full on attitude bro! Nice work.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah man, came out pretty sweet!Nice job!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

The Tombstone Killa SO glassy! Great build!
I got some work in today. Redid the hubcaps (shaved down the outter rings a bit).








and finished the interior tub








Now I need to figure out a good spot for the switch and power scorce.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

damn sin them hub caps look F'n real bro!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Fukk yeah Doug. Interior and hub caps are looking sweet bro. 


Well, I got my body soaking, and now it's going to need a LOT of body work thanks to someone suggesting that some graffitti remover takes paint off the bodies and it wont hurt the plastic.  Oh well, nothing like coming from behind right?!?!?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i gotta say sin....them hubcaps are the shiznit!!! dont care for em on 1:1s but those are bad-ass!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

If I can ever get a fucking signal worth a shit I'd upload pics.. but since 4G acts like dial up I don't see it happening. So if an ever I get a way to upload ill drop em then. Fuck Verizon .


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks coast! yeah, I never really paid much attention to the 1:1s before having to make a set.

DAMN VANCE, that sucks!!!. I'd never heard of using graffiti remover, but even the title sounds harsh! I'm always leery about dipping in general (weather it's purple power or brake fluid), I usually (if the paint's not TOO thick) just try to sand smooth and paint over existing. maybe instead of using putty, you could use a thick primer. spray a light coat, sand, spray another light coat, sand, ect...:dunno: I'm terrible at paint work anyway, so it's probably best not to take my advice:banghead:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i went to the sign shop this morning and had the ladie make me a sticker for under the hood, just tring to fill up that big ass gap that's between the grill and radiator. but it's finished now for sure, i will be taking it to a show on Sat, so i hope to bring home some goodies. ( like 1st place) lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the switch placement figured out









I hate seeing switches. If I can't disguise it, I try to hide it. At least here, it's not very noticeable but still accessible with ballpoint pen.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

charger is nice bro!

sin thats bad ass wey ! luv the rim wey !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chevyguy97 said:


> well i went to the sign shop this morning and had the ladie make me a sticker for under the hood, just tring to fill up that big ass gap that's between the grill and radiator. but it's finished now for sure, i will be taking it to a show on Sat, so i hope to bring home some goodies. ( like 1st place) lol


that's awesome


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> Got the switch placement figured out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work brutha! I can't see where there would be a switch at dude.. oh wait maybe barely. so damn, this thing's almost done huh?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, never failing to amaze me, this is awesome! Did you file down the lever a little, or was it tiny to begin with?


sinicle said:


> Got the switch placement figured out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks guys
@dig: almost. Got paint and a few more accessories. After that though, put a fork it it. 

@yota: I didn't shave it down, they're tiny to begin with


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh okay right on, I was thinking of a bigger toggle switch


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

sinicle said:


> thanks coast! yeah, I never really paid much attention to the 1:1s before having to make a set.
> 
> DAMN VANCE, that sucks!!!. I'd never heard of using graffiti remover, but even the title sounds harsh! I'm always leery about dipping in general (weather it's purple power or brake fluid), I usually (if the paint's not TOO thick) just try to sand smooth and paint over existing. maybe instead of using putty, you could use a thick primer. spray a light coat, sand, spray another light coat, sand, ect...:dunno: I'm terrible at paint work anyway, so it's probably best not to take my advice:banghead:


Douggie Fresh, It does suck brotha, but oh well. I think Im going to do just that, it's going to take some time and work, but sand and prime, sand and prime. Eventually it will take shape again. I know that being leary is a big reason why I've always taken advice from people that say it worked LOL, so that when the guy showed me pics of using the stuff, and it cleaning the body back to straight plastic like it was just molded and you can see all the paint in his tub, I thought, ok COOL!  Well, I am here to tell you, Brake fluid is the ONLY way I'm going to go from now on. Take it from me, I've fucked up more damn paint jobs in the last 5 years, I should have been using this stuff 4 years ago, but anywhoooo LOL, brake fluid is honestly the only way I will go from now on.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just stay with dot 3 or dot 4


Scur-rape-init said:


> Douggie Fresh, It does suck brotha, but oh well. I think Im going to do just that, it's going to take some time and work, but sand and prime, sand and prime. Eventually it will take shape again. I know that being leary is a big reason why I've always taken advice from people that say it worked LOL, so that when the guy showed me pics of using the stuff, and it cleaning the body back to straight plastic like it was just molded and you can see all the paint in his tub, I thought, ok COOL!  Well, I am here to tell you, Brake fluid is the ONLY way I'm going to go from now on. Take it from me, I've fucked up more damn paint jobs in the last 5 years, I should have been using this stuff 4 years ago, but anywhoooo LOL, brake fluid is honestly the only way I will go from now on.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Douggie Fresh, It does suck brotha, but oh well. I think Im going to do just that, it's going to take some time and work, but sand and prime, sand and prime. Eventually it will take shape again. I know that being leary is a big reason why I've always taken advice from people that say it worked LOL, so that when the guy showed me pics of using the stuff, and it cleaning the body back to straight plastic like it was just molded and you can see all the paint in his tub, I thought, ok COOL!  Well, I am here to tell you, Brake fluid is the ONLY way I'm going to go from now on. Take it from me, I've fucked up more damn paint jobs in the last 5 years, I should have been using this stuff 4 years ago, but anywhoooo LOL, brake fluid is honestly the only way I will go from now on.


YELLOW CAN EAY OFF vance!! waaaay faster the BF...i was leary at first, but i cleaned a 65 RESIN wagon, 65 impy PLASTIC and a 63 impy PLASTIC under they spray now! i say you are best grabbin a new body/ kit bro?! i dont think primer and sanding will help yah out in a quick hurry?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> YELLOW CAN EAY OFF vance!! waaaay faster the BF...i was leary at first, but i cleaned a 65 RESIN wagon, 65 impy PLASTIC and a 63 impy PLASTIC under they spray now! i say you are best grabbin a new body/ kit bro?! i dont think primer and sanding will help yah out in a quick hurry?!


Well, do you have another body for me? LOL cause I just spent my money for this "Throw Down" stuff, and now I cant afford anything for a while LOL! I been sanding the fuck out of it though, and it's startin to take shape. I say in a few weeks, I should have a body ready to paint, and then it's ON! Tombstone my ass! We aint dead yet!!!!! Speakin of which, where the hell is all the other Drag Lo boys at damn it?!?!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Well, do you have another body for me? LOL cause I just spent my money for this "Throw Down" stuff, and now I cant afford anything for a while LOL! I been sanding the fuck out of it though, and it's startin to take shape. I say in a few weeks, I should have a body ready to paint, and then it's ON! Tombstone my ass! We aint dead yet!!!!! Speakin of which, where the hell is all the other Drag Lo boys at damn it?!?!


Shit homie, y'all got 2 completes already! But the deadline's not till Aug first (if I'm not mistaken), plenty of time for completions. Even with the occasional setback.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm here just can't do pics.. anyone got a text I can send to and go that route?? I'm serious, I lose signal with the wind where I'm at. Any help would work... Got tons of pics to show just can't upload.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pm sent bro


SlammdSonoma said:


> I'm here just can't do pics.. anyone got a text I can send to and go that route?? I'm serious, I lose signal with the wind where I'm at. Any help would work... Got tons of pics to show just can't upload.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> YELLOW CAN EAY OFF vance!! waaaay faster the BF...i was leary at first, but i cleaned a 65 RESIN wagon, 65 impy PLASTIC and a 63 impy PLASTIC under they spray now! i say you are best grabbin a new body/ kit bro?! i dont think primer and sanding will help yah out in a quick hurry?!


I second that. I've been stripping paint as fast as I lay it down w/ Easy Off. Hadn't tried it on resin, so that's good to know Hock.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

progress is bad ass fellas...your all doing it proper up in here. can't wait for the end...wanna see everyones build done. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got the sliding rear window working fine, gas filler door is plumbed in, and since these pics the pumps have been painted one of the colors ill be laying down. Also the front wheels will have a camber to them, with a stretched tire.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Got the sliding rear window working fine, gas filler door is plumbed in, and since these pics the pumps have been painted one of the colors ill be laying down. Also the front wheels will have a camber to them, with a stretched tire.


So I see you got the pics thing figured out, good too, cause the truck looks awesome! Love the sliding glass!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man brian that truck is lookn good, really likes the back glass and gas door. keep up the great work homie, DRAG-LO that's how we do. so put that on ya tombstone. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao Matt. And yeah it only took me all of 45 minutes to upload 7 pics..another 15 to get em on here.. feel like I'm in dial up hell. I still need to add a radiator support and all the extras, find a pulley belt to finish up the engine and move onto the push button start button ill be putting in the dash.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Pust button start button????? ya going to make it crank up. good luck with that. i mean with all the other bad ass work you did, why not. lol---looks really good man, whatcha got planed for paint?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks great Brian! really good job on all the scratch building!

what do you mean "gas filer door is plumbed in."?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

sinicle said:


> looks great Brian! really good job on all the scratch building!
> 
> what do you mean "gas filer door is plumbed in."?


If you look at it right Doug, you'll see the filler tube and everything is inside the cap.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> If you look at it right Doug, you'll see the filler tube and everything is inside the cap.


:scrutinize:  :worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah I still need to make a screw off cap, with the little plastic piece that keeps it from falling on the ground...Matt yeah it'll crank. It's wired to a 3v watch battery. This is a skills buildoff, so I'm bringing what I do to the table. Paint is gonna be a multiple color job. Alpine built a truck a few years back that was on truckin mag cover..gonna go about trying what they have on it with changed colors.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Forgot this one. I need to get a pic of it from the front.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


>


I didnt care for this as you started it. But you won we over. This thing is krazy man. And that gas filler cover, WOW. I like everything your doing to it sofar.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> If you look at it right Doug, you'll see the filler tube and everything is inside the cap.


what?! mr detail missed some DETAIL?!!! LOL........trucks lookin good brian the scratch pumps are nice!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Brian! That is one hell of crazy detail right there! Good shit!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks James..and you thought the wonderbread truck was the shit...lmao. appreciate the good words guys. Back.to the shack to do up some more stuff.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Forgot this one. I need to get a pic of it from the front.


This truck is sick bro!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got started on the engine. The kit came with a 427, but the build needed a small block. So I grabbed an old one and started rebuilding it to resemble the 1:1. First on the list was headers. I needed the block hugger type and couldn't find any in my "might" boxes so I made'em. I started with styrene tube, but realized it was way outta scale. 









So I went with aluminum tubing. Don't know why I even messed with the styrene first








Next up is pulleys.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That looks really clean Doug. What size is that if I might ask? May help others in here also for their builds..


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Of course! The styrene is 3/32" tube stock and the aluminum is (I'm pretty sure, I always toss out the bag and just keep all tubing in a coffee can)1/16". I hope this helps


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

headers are great brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Those headers are sweet!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> I didnt care for this as you started it. But you won we over. This thing is krazy man. And that gas filler cover, WOW. I like everything your doing to it sofar.


This is clean Slam,caint wait to see some color on it.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

sinicle said:


> Got started on the engine. The kit came with a 427, but the build needed a small block. So I grabbed an old one and started rebuilding it to resemble the 1:1. First on the list was headers. I needed the block hugger type and couldn't find any in my "might" boxes so I made'em. I started with styrene tube, but realized it was way outta scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your on another level ,I can see some Sin scale resin products in the future.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks bro..and those look clean. I might have to do some of those. Also been thinking on with the windshield wipers working on my truck... Got the working setup figured out but the little motor to make it it run ill have to work on, still in the thoughts part of it til I get in shop this weekend.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Brian, that truck is really coming together man. Incredible!

Sin, bro those headers look perfect!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

them headers look great, good job on um.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Hell yea, block hugger headers look on point, what did u do to connect them all at the flange? Did u solder them or something?? Looks killer :guns:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guys 

@chris: I can't seem to get solder to work on aluminum, maybe I'm doing it wrong...I bent each tube individually then just used CA to hold them together. It works but they're delicate.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the comps guys
> 
> @chris: I can't seem to get solder to work on aluminum, maybe I'm doing it wrong...I bent each tube individually then just used CA to hold them together. It works but they're delicate.


you cant solder aluminum only brass, you can try using solder with high silver content


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: Builds are lookin good as hell fellas. I unfortunately am probably going to have to back out right now due to the extensive damage on this wagon body. It will be more difficult to sand and rebuild this. The work you see in the pictures is already a weeks worth of work, and it STILL is rutted up like a MOFO! Oh well, will finish it one day, when I find another body for it.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What happened?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Clear was hot and cracked my paint. So I tried stripping it with something new, and heard it worked well for others, but, not in my case.  Oh well, you live and learn!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Vance, throw it in some super clean and let it soak for a couple days, should take the rest of the paint and primer off.... Don't throw in the towel bro....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Back on the bench... Gonna get the motor done and foil the body....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well since there is so much time left in this build off, i desided to get this build back out, it's a 1/20th scale ex-cab S-10 i was going to build a replica of my 1:1, but i sold my old body S-10 a few months back so i could work on my 64 impala, so this build kinda got put off to the side, but i am getting it back out and putting it into this build off to motivate myself to finish it.










it has ajustable suspension onit, just gota build the shocks so it will hold it's self up. i built the frame from Square tubing, and used 2 cabs to make it ex-cab, Shaved everything and the driver door is susicided, custom console and speeker box is in the ex-cab, not sure on paint, but i know it's going to be some kind of blue.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is what ive got built so far on the frame and interior


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I remember that truck, I'm glad you're working on it again, you build some sweet trucks! And Vance, let it slide for a couple days, come back to it, you'll figure it out, you're a good builder!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :thumbsup: Builds are lookin good as hell fellas. I unfortunately am probably going to have to back out right now due to the extensive damage on this wagon body. It will be more difficult to sand and rebuild this. The work you see in the pictures is already a weeks worth of work, and it STILL is rutted up like a MOFO! Oh well, will finish it one day, when I find another body for it.


Damm homie. Sorry to see that. Hope it turns out ok soon.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damm homie. Sorry to see that. Hope it turns out ok soon.


Thanks bro. I appreciate it. I will see soon enough, but I lost a lot of motivation after this happened. So, it's gonna be tough to jump back on and get goin like I was.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks bro. I appreciate it. I will see soon enough, but I lost a lot of motivation after this happened. So, it's gonna be tough to jump back on and get goin like I was.


so jump in with something new?! matt started a new ride?! dont quit vance!! you gotta help represent drag-lo!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Exactly what he said. Don't let the plastic bully ya man.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

progress pics all looking good fellas...great work going on in here. i been slacking for a few days now...but back and ready to get on it. sry about your wagon Scur-rape...i was wondering if that first pic you took, did it still have primer. maybe you could use the the edge of your blade and chip off a few spots...then try soaking it again using a different method. that way what ever method you go with might be able to get under the primer...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

had to go back and look...maybe you should just spray a lil easy-off yellow top on a spot. wait for a few mins an scrub...see how that works.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> so jump in with something new?! matt started a new ride?! dont quit vance!! you gotta help represent drag-lo!!


Joe, Brian, Easier said then done. I have looked at starting a new kit, but it is going to be a lot of work starting over. I dont have a whole lot of time to build when it comes to the summer because of the upkeep on the cottages, and yard work. Trust me, I was hoping to get this one done before summer even hit, that way I could sit back and watch everyone else do their thing.



dfwr83 said:


> progress pics all looking good fellas...great work going on in here. i been slacking for a few days now...but back and ready to get on it. sry about your wagon Scur-rape...i was wondering if that first pic you took, did it still have primer. maybe you could use the the edge of your blade and chip off a few spots...then try soaking it again using a different method. that way what ever method you go with might be able to get under the primer...


D, what you see in the pics is diveted plastic bro. This shit wrinkled up, and burnt through the paint straight into the plastic and left it lookin like you just got out of the bath after an hour. It is fucked, so I am on the look for another body, but I am having no luck. Dont want to buy the whole kit, but it's lookin that way.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well guys i just need to vent for a minute, i went to a model car show today and did not do very well, the charger i built for this build off came in 2nd and my 1/16th general lee got 3rd, this is not that big of a deal to me caues there was some kind of race car that showed up in that class and really had some nice detail on the engine, so im not to upset coming in 2nd to that car, BUT i worked really hard on Sledge Hammer, it's a 70 road runner, i real car painted and cleared it, buffed it to a high gloss shine, opened both doors and the trunk, built the whole inside of the trunk, flocked the whole interior and trunk, wired the motor, slammed it on some nice black wheels, the guy judging the show even came up to me and said that the car looked awesome. BUT i got nothing for it, not even 3rd place, i put it into the custom class and lost to a stock 59 caddi, the only thing he done to that caddi was a nice solid color paint job and wired the motor, THAT'S IT. stock wheels, painted interior, nothing but the hood opened, so maybe im not as good at building as i thought i was, i put my all into that road runner, it's got to be one of, if not the best model i have ever built so with that being said at this time i no longer care to build anymore. last year i built some models and took them to this show and got 2nd and 3rd, so it did not upset me too much, it motivated me to build better, so that's what i did, i put my all into Sledge Hammer. it's the best i have ever done and i don't know what more i can do. So im steping out for now, taking a nice long break, cleaning up my work bench and wiping my hands of models for awhile, NOT saying i won't every build again, just saying at this time im done. Thanks for letting me vent for a min, i just need to figure out some things.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Tell me what ya'll think, This is the caddi i lost too, he got 1st with is one.




























Not saying it's not a clean ass caddi, i like it alot, but im just saying how was this even in custom class, and how did it beat somthing with doors and trunk opened. ya'll tell me.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

it is a clean build, there's no denying that. but if I were you, I'd focus more on how lame that show must be than continue thinking it had something to do with your building skills. you'd be surprised (well, maybe not now ) at how political model shows can be. a lot of times it's not how you build, it's who you know.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sinicle said:


> it is a clean build, there's no denying that. but if I were you, I'd focus more on how lame that show must be than continue thinking it had something to do with your building skills. you'd be surprised (well, maybe not now ) at how political model shows can be. a lot of times it's not how you build, it's who you know.


x2 100%


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> it is a clean build, there's no denying that. but if I were you, I'd focus more on how lame that show must be than continue thinking it had something to do with your building skills. you'd be surprised (well, maybe not now ) at _*how political model shows can be. a lot of times it's not how you build, it's who you know*_.


:werd: thats why i quit doing what little shows were around here.....everyone knew each other unless a few of us "outsiders" came in! i just build now.....yah kinda of pointless, but calms the nerves! shake that shit off matt.....remember how i got burned in the "podium" invite final round in minitruckin's build off?! you took what....2nd?! LOL i didnt care what place i got, as long as i got a shot in the mag! oh well?! im gunnin for LISM now!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> it is a clean build, there's no denying that. but if I were you, I'd focus more on how lame that show must be than continue thinking it had something to do with your building skills. you'd be surprised (well, maybe not now ) at how political model shows can be. a lot of times it's not how you build, it's who you know.[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> X2 Damn straight!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chevyguy97 said:


> Tell me what ya'll think, This is the caddi i lost too, he got 1st with is one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that car is far from stock lol, bobbed wings, shaved handles, lowered, those arent stock wheels, and a real subtle chopped top.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Perfect example. Look in my thread at the orange hilux. And then look at the black Dakota Rick built for me. Now you tell me how the fuck that box stock hilux won anything over that Dodge.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well thanks for the great words guys, it does make me feel better, just kinda down and out about it, but i think ya'll are rite, it's not what you build it's who you are or who you know, and i know that most of the guys who won are either friends with the judges or are in the same club. so that's gota be it, not tring to be a sore looser, i can take it, but damn i really tried to do my best on that build and would just like to have somthing to show for it, JUST TRING TO REP MY CLUB and show that im building good for you guys and im not the weakest link. lol
but i really do thank you guys for the great words, might just be the thing that pulls me up outa this and get's my ole work bench dirty again. 
i really don't care what those guys think, caues the GREATEST BUILDERS IN THE WORLD ARE RIGHT HERE ON LAYITLOW and i mean that.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

You do have something to show for it. The car itself.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> well thanks for the great words guys, it does make me feel better, just kinda down and out about it, but i think ya'll are rite, it's not what you build it's who you are or who you know, and i know that most of the guys who won are either friends with the judges or are in the same club. so that's gota be it, not tring to be a sore looser, i can take it, but damn i really tried to do my best on that build and would just like to have somthing to show for it, JUST TRING TO REP MY CLUB and show that im building good for you guys and im not _*the weakest link*_. lol
> but i really do thank you guys for the great words, might just be the thing that pulls me up outa this and get's my ole work bench dirty again.
> i really don't care what those guys think, caues the GREATEST BUILDERS IN THE WORLD ARE RIGHT HERE ON LAYITLOW and i mean that.


LOL...nah...i think thats me right now! at least you got something finished to show!! LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

it's ok hock that you have not finished anything in a while, but when you do it's some bad ass shit, and bad ass shit takes time. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya got that right.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Matt, you're always putting up clean builds dude! No worries on the show, building it how you like, and liking the finished result, knowing you put heart in it is what matters, and that comes through on your builds


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok.....now that matt's feeling better.....we got side tracked...LOL...take everthing else to the bad ass DYNASTY thread.....back to the build off!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Next up.....




What kit is this from trumpeter or monogram kit?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

AMT/MPC


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea im feeling better, SORRY about the side tracking, but this was the only thread that i could think to vent in caues there are 2 bad ass clubs building in here and i know there would be guys in here that would know how i felt.

BACK TO THE BUILDING GUYS.

While at the show yeasterday i did buy some raffles tickets and i won this wrecker, i have a friend that is working on a 1:1 77 chevy pickup, it was his first truck that his dad gave him and he's redoing it, and he owns a junk yard so im going to put this in this build off so that i can build it and give it to him, for now im putting the old body S-10 into the dip caues the paint i put onit last year is not the right color and i need to find the right color for it so im going to be building this wrecker now.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Aby updates on it grim?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

If I worried about getting plaques or what I call beer coasters...I wouldn't be here doing buildoffs. The show I go to at the end of the year is ridiculous to even think of winning an award..so I dont even go for that..that's just a waste of time since its the same guys every year winning the same award. I go for the vendors and a possibility of getting a mag shoot, which is more satisfying to have than any shit ass award.
Even the real car shows I don't even attend anymore as its a waste of time when ya get beat out by the same old rusted piece of shit 55-57 chevy in our class... Wasted time considering they pay off individuals for favoritism on a show like that...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Matt, that sucks bro... I know how it feels bro...you. Just gotta shake that shit off... I remember goin to two shows and had a photo shoot both times for my weathered Chevelle wagon... Said it would be in the next issue of MCM, that issue came then was told it would be in the contest annual issue, still nada... I got pissed and said fuck Gregg and MCM because why would you do a photoshoot on my car and not put it in the mag... And it took first place at one of those shows... I emailed Gregg with no response, so I said fuck it, not worth gettin angry over.... Glad you're building that wrecker...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Aby updates on it grim?


Set aside, can't find the oil pan.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the trim painted in black, and got the tail lights in...as soon as paint dries I will post pics of the interior and engine bay...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

About 90% done


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hahaha!! Give Wonderbread some credit! Finally finished a build for a build off.... I'll get pics in a bit...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

#3 finished, and if memory serves correctly all 3 are DLK. We're workin too fast guys. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pics...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hell yeah Wondernugget, looks good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit I got at least 2 more months on the silvy myself. I keep adding shit to it that id otherwise not do just to step up my game a few notches than normal.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell yeah james that's a nice vette. nice to see ya finish a build off build. lol
Well all i need to do to this wrecker is paint it, it's a fucking snap together that just needs glue to hold it together. lol not really much to it just a real simple build.
there is not even a motor init, it does have a motor but it's molded into the frame and under the hood, it's got a couple of pieces that you put on to look like a motor but that's it. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Not only do i build model cars, i also am working on a 1:1 64 impala, if you would like to keep an eye on my progress you can click on this link. (http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/333305-building-custom-64-impala.html) and check it out.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That's an interesting engine bay. I think they'd been better off leaving it empty. It'd be easier to kitbash and add one. I'd still cut that outta there and find a good donor. 

James, I love the color of that Vette. The wheels sit just right on there... My only beef is that you backed out on opening that sucka up! Supwidat? Left me hanging fucker! Lol. J/p man. 

Yo, I'll have some status pics in a lil bit fellas. My 64 is starting to take shape.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> Hell yeah james that's a nice vette. nice to see ya finish a build off build. lol
> Well all i need to do to this wrecker is paint it, it's a fucking snap together that just needs glue to hold it together. lol not really much to it just a real simple build.
> there is not even a motor init, it does have a motor but it's molded into the frame and under the hood, it's got a couple of pieces that you put on to look like a motor but that's it. lol


Thank you Revell for the retooled kit that you have offered us... Now if this was the cutlass kit as it was planned to be released with molded engine in bay, would y'all be bitching?



dig_derange said:


> That's an interesting engine bay. I think they'd been better off leaving it empty. It'd be easier to kitbash and add one. I'd still cut that outta there and find a good donor.
> 
> James, I love the color of that Vette. The wheels sit just right on there... My only beef is that you backed out on opening that sucka up! Supwidat? Left me hanging fucker! Lol. J/p man.
> 
> Yo, I'll have some status pics in a lil bit fellas. My 64 is starting to take shape.


Oooohhh, it ain't my fault, did I do that, it ain't my fault... Lol change of plans bro... Thanks


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol. Probably be bitching a little, but I'd still fucks with it


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*digzilla*

I figured out what I'm doing w/ the interior here.. the dash & console will get some black pearl on it eventually & a lil brown on the door panels










I'm gonna start messing with the chassis.. I'd cut out the attached gas tank to add a 4 dimensional one you'll see from inside the trunk & underneath. i'm planning on bagging it, getting that motor looking pretty this week.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

if i werent going to give the wrecker to my friend i would have cut that molded in engine out and put in one of the many 350's i have laying around, but since im just going to give it to my friend and he is just going to put it on his shelf at the shop then im not going to worry about it.
But im going to look into getting another one for me, then i will cut out that molded in shit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yo dig that is lookin badass bro!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :thumbsup: Builds are lookin good as hell fellas. I unfortunately am probably going to have to back out right now due to the extensive damage on this wagon body. It will be more difficult to sand and rebuild this. The work you see in the pictures is already a weeks worth of work, and it STILL is rutted up like a MOFO! Oh well, will finish it one day, when I find another body for it.


I would maybe try wet sanding it with 320 - 400 grit.. Sand the hell out of it, prime it, and wet sand it again with like 600 grit and reprime it to see where u are at.. You can probably save that thing.. What kind of clear did u use for it to crack??? I always use automotive urethane and haven't had a problem yet. You can spray through the airbrush I have cleared over enamel, spray can laquer, gel pens, and markers. You can get a quart with catalyst for like $40 - $50 and it will be enough to clear like 30 models... It always holds a nice shine and will bury some imperfections:thumbsup: Just my 2 cents... Don't give up though, U got this! Gotta represent the Ohio boys!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I got some color on the body and have been making some headway on the motor. but I talked to the client and her husband had the interior redone since I started the build, so I have some re-painting to do.... Ill get some progress pics up soon


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> I would maybe try wet sanding it with 320 - 400 grit.. Sand the hell out of it, prime it, and wet sand it again with like 600 grit and reprime it to see where u are at.. You can probably save that thing.. What kind of clear did u use for it to crack??? I always use automotive urethane and haven't had a problem yet. You can spray through the airbrush I have cleared over enamel, spray can laquer, gel pens, and markers. You can get a quart with catalyst for like $40 - $50 and it will be enough to clear like 30 models... It always holds a nice shine and will bury some imperfections:thumbsup: Just my 2 cents... Don't give up though, U got this! Gotta represent the *Ohio* boys!


Oh shit! Hell yeah! Good to see that! Yeah, Doug (Sinicle) and I had a long bullshit on the phone the other night. He understands where Im at on it, and Im not going to give up, but damn did the motivation get knocked the fuck outta me. My problem was that I used a Rustoleum High gloss enamel OVER TOP of a Testors enamel candy and that's why it cracked up on me. I have been workin on it little by little and will eventually get it done, just have to step back and work on other areas so that I can get the motivation to get back on the body and finish that up to tie it all together. Also am waitin on my automotive clear so that I can spray my colors and clear with my airbrush, and call that bitch Gloss-House. :roflmao: Nah, Im kiddin, I dont know what I'll name it, but Im sure once it gets closer to finish, it will create its own name. :dunno:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the box pretty much done.A few pinholes to deal with on the tailgate but its getting there.








Set the taillights in to check their fit.








Started jamming the cab.Since the bed was starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hell yeah Jeremy, that is lookin sikk bro. Love that body style all laid out man. They look so good like that.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that chevy's look'n good jeremy, keep up the great work onit.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

interior looks good dig......and that square body chevy looks good layed out!! cool look keeping the tails with a smooth rear....dont see that done often!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*Wild Thing 2000*

Here's a couple progress pics from el mero mero's Wild Thing 2000 replica.. 

Interior is starting to take shape :nicoderm:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got a little work in on the wrecker, i desided to do somthing to the motor, i added a blower sticking outa the hood, i got the interior and frame finished, now i gota paint the body and this puppy will be finished. just a quick little build.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

wild thing is lookn good dig. i likes. can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Laid some color, still needs a cut and buff. Did a quick motivational mockup.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yes, Jeremy, that square body is bad ass, Doug, I'm diggin the 67....


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Man you guys are doing a awesome job in here! I feel like I'll never get my van done, but I'm working on it.

I can't wait till school is done so I can actually cut some crap up! I'm sick of quick box stock builds.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sin that car looks soooooo kool man. And those hubcaps look great on it to.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Oh shit! Hell yeah! Good to see that! Yeah, Doug (Sinicle) and I had a long bullshit on the phone the other night. He understands where Im at on it, and Im not going to give up, but damn did the motivation get knocked the fuck outta me. My problem was that I used a Rustoleum High gloss enamel OVER TOP of a Testors enamel candy and that's why it cracked up on me. I have been workin on it little by little and will eventually get it done, just have to step back and work on other areas so that I can get the motivation to get back on the body and finish that up to tie it all together. Also am waitin on my automotive clear so that I can spray my colors and clear with my airbrush, and call that bitch Gloss-House. :roflmao: Nah, Im kiddin, I dont know what I'll name it, but Im sure once it gets closer to finish, it will create its own name. :dunno:


Cool bro.. I am pulling for ya!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the comps fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I like what your doing with that tow truck dude.. Supercharger looks cool.

Doug: I like that term "motivational mockup" looks good bro, a lil buff should make it shine. Did you get some of that Tamiya black?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

everybodies builds are lookin great... i took a brake on puzzled to do a quick build of the re-released 55 cameo soon as its together ill get puzzled back out and try to get some color on it


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> I like what your doing with that tow truck dude.. Supercharger looks cool.
> 
> Doug: I like that term "motivational mockup" looks good bro, a lil buff should make it shine. Did you get some of that Tamiya black?


I tried, no place in town can get Tamiya black...yeah, I know
I went with Duplicolor universal black


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah yeah whatever


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Laid some color, still needs a cut and buff. Did a quick motivational mockup.




this is looking sweet sin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

those murals came out badass dude.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's a shot of Wild Thing: Pina got some work in the bed done now.










the homie's getting down!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I got some aluminum for the subfloors


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Builds are looking good, this build off has been the most entertaining in awhile


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

all you guys are doing some bad ass work...can't wait to see all the builds done and see who takes the bragging rights home. 

here is a lil progress from me...got one side of the seats to slide forward, would of made them recline as well. i thought there was really no point in showing off the gas tank behind the seats...so that is all im going with for now.

p.s. sry for the messed up pics, used my phone to take the pics...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Them seats are cool dfwr83.
This has been one fun build off, everyone keep up the great work, can't wait to see all the finished builds. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN THIS BUILD OFF IS OVER??????????


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

August 1st


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dtat2 dat caprice looks clean bro sin 67 looks gangsta an dig you gettin down on that 63 man love the motavation goin on in this build off an D ur truck is fuckin clean dig all d work u puttin into it keep up the good work guys


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I see my team putting in work,mush respect,Pina,sup wit it,i got half on the badger,lets go ahead make it happen cuz..


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

got a few more murals put on ... and some pins too..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damm homie.....that chit is hot.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DTAT2 said:


> got a few more murals put on ... and some pins too..


:thumbsup: dope


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


> yeah yeah whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talkin bout,murderous, TAT!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's awesome work homie, i likes them murals.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got a lil paint down.....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good hock. i likes.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

DTAT2 said:


> got a few more murals put on ... and some pins too..




Wherd you get that at?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> got a few more murals put on ... and some pins too..


I like boobies



:fool2: (I'm not sure why the "jerkin" smiley looks so angry)


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

gonna work on mine today shave the doors and do some body work and finish up the engine.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> I like boobies
> 
> 
> 
> :fool2: (I'm not sure why the "jerkin" smiley looks so angry)


LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> gonna work on mine today shave the doors and do some body work and finish up the engine.


:drama:hell yeah.

I'm planning on getting back at it tonight too. took a cpl days off there already.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn homie this gold caprice is looking fucking clean i likes nice work with the lugk logo dat shit looks fly much props


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:decals on the caprice is killin it !! i love it, great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Aint out of this yet!! After a few weeks of body workin this bitch, I finally got her smoothed out, and ready for paint!  I was going to go with another body and rework it, but it seems as though this one is coming along just fine now!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Aint out of this yet!! After a few weeks of body workin this bitch, I finally got her smoothed out, and ready for paint!  I was going to go with another body and rework it, but it seems as though this one is coming along just fine now!


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Aint out of this yet!! After a few weeks of body workin this bitch, I finally got her smoothed out, and ready for paint!  I was going to go with another body and rework it, but it seems as though this one is coming along just fine now!



Good save man, that's awesome!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Fellas. Time to get motivated again and rep for the DLK! :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that's lookin good man. Keep grinding away at it.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> i got a lil paint down.....


.....this looks good broh.....VERY FAMILIAR .. ?.?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> .....this looks good broh.....VERY FAMILIAR .. ?.?


:roflmao:is yours the one shot inca gold?! :facepalm:dont worry, my impy wont have body murals....im kinda going with a paint job from a 1:1......had a bunch of murals i got from ofdat awhile back and this one kinda fit?! havent laid the mural yet.....just mocked up....my luck the brown mural will look RED now when its on!?


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

yup with a transparent Wicked pearl yellow over the top....i made the decals in a golden orange it worked good ... i still gotta alot to do to mine too bruh ..good luck homie


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

managed a clean cut...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> managed a clean cut...


Clean as hell bro. LOVE this damn truck!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

amazing work being done on that truck D,you geting down homie..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

builds are lookn good guys, i been kinda busy on my 1:1 64 impala, not really been building on my wrecker much, but im almost done with the impala and i will get right back on the wrecker i still gots plenty of time. ya'll keep up the great work.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Clean as hell bro. LOVE this damn truck!


thanx bro'...glad u like it.



machio said:


> amazing work being done on that truck D,you geting down homie..


Master Machio:worship: approves...hell yea!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Aint out of this yet!! After a few weeks of body workin this bitch, I finally got her smoothed out, and ready for paint!  I was going to go with another body and rework it, but it seems as though this one is coming along just fine now!


Glad you were able to save it,bro cant wait to see this Pachuco wagon done


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> managed a clean cut...


Looking killer!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Laid some color, still needs a cut and buff. Did a quick motivational mockup.


So much detail in the 67 and it aint even done yet,great work Doug!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

DTAT2 said:


> yup with a transparent Wicked pearl yellow over the top....i made the decals in a golden orange it worked good ... i still gotta alot to do to mine too bruh ..good luck homie


LOL so this is a build off with in a build off now!!...we both goin INCA GOLD with pearl.....at least your pearl is a diferent color!!! i love the one shots...but no flake in em means a pearl coat if you are gonna build a low low!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Glad you were able to save it,bro cant wait to see this Pachuco wagon done


Thanks bro. Means a LOT! Motivation words right there! :biggrin: 



hocknberry said:


> LOL so this is a build off with-in a build off now!!...we both goin INCA GOLD with pearl.....at least your pearl is a diferent color!!! i love the one shots...but no flake in em means a pearl coat if you are gonna build a low low!!


Joe, Why dont you try finishing ONE build off before you start another, :roflmao: :roflmao: j/p j/p LOL


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Aint out of this yet!! After a few weeks of body workin this bitch, I finally got her smoothed out, and ready for paint!  I was going to go with another body and rework it, but it seems as though this one is coming along just fine now!


Hey man, looks good. How did you end up saving it? Did any of my advice help?? :dunno:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> So much detail in the 67 and it aint even done yet,great work Doug!


Thanks a lot man! I keep thinking I'm kickin ass on this one, till I get online and see everybody else's progress! Insane work on all sides in here!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking killer!


thanx bro'...appreciate it


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

got the other door cut out...now back to my passenger side seat. seat still needs a frame...then onto my jams.

p.s. proud of myself for making nice clean cuts...without messing up the windshield pilers.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Hey man, looks good. How did you end up saving it? Did any of my advice help?? :dunno:


Yeah, I just started sandin the shit out of it with some 400, then went to an 800 then hit a 1200 and then a 2000 to finish off the body. Now just waiting on my day off and the kids to not be home so I can bust out the new paint on it. Then I will have to get some money together for the damn clear. Perciate the help mayne!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dfwr83 said:


> got the other door cut out...now back to my passenger side seat. seat still needs a frame...then onto my jams.
> 
> p.s. proud of myself for making nice clean cuts...without messing up the windshield pilers.



 I'm proud of you too man! That shit takes extra patience w/ zero margin for error. Looking forward to them jambs!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Yeah, I just started sandin the shit out of it with some 400, then went to an 800 then hit a 1200 and then a 2000 to finish off the body. Now just waiting on my day off and the kids to not be home so I can bust out the new paint on it. Then I will have to get some money together for the damn clear. Perciate the help mayne!!


That's really awesome man. Great save!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

dfwr83 said:


> got the other door cut out...now back to my passenger side seat. seat still needs a frame...then onto my jams.
> 
> p.s. proud of myself for making nice clean cuts...without messing up the windshield pilers.


You should be proud Darin. That truck is killin it. Always loved that body style and really love seein them laid out! 



dig_derange said:


> That's really awesome man. Great save!!


Thanks Dave. I just hope that I can get back on it soon so that the summer doesnt pull me away when it starts gettin busy as hell around here. :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sneak peak of whats going in the Ferrari's trunk


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

wasnt happy with how the truck opened it was also a pain in the ass so i changed the hinge to get the "pop" trunk to give me some room to open it. also fixed the weird gap to compensate for the slight warp the body has from being opened.










heres how it works closes like a normal trunk








theyres like .005 give in the front of the trunk when you push down on it it causes the pop


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Haven't done much. Added door mirrors and that's about it for a whole week. Been busy otherwise.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Lovin that 1500 Slam,OK felas,finally got my hands on a new setup,my last compressor gave out,went ahead and upgraded the gun .time to put some color on theSix.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

machio said:


> Lovin that 1500 Slam,OK felas,finally got my hands on a new setup,my last compressor gave out,went ahead and upgraded the gun .time to put some color on theSix.


Been wanting one of them Dagr's. Nice shit there.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

machio said:


> Lovin that 1500 Slam,OK felas,finally got my hands on a new setup,my last compressor gave out,went ahead and upgraded the gun .time to put some color on theSix.


:wow: Can I have your old gun then, now that you have this nice Top o the line? :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> sneak peak of whats going in the Ferrari's trunk



That's gonna be dope dude!


Lownslow302 said:


> wasnt happy with how the truck opened it was also a pain in the ass so i changed the hinge to get the "pop" trunk to give me some room to open it. also fixed the weird gap to compensate for the slight warp the body has from being opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE



SlammdSonoma said:


> Haven't done much. Added door mirrors and that's about it for a whole week. Been busy otherwise.


Looks great bro.. one badass truck right there. LOADED with features, can't wait to see how this one finishes out.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> Lovin that 1500 Slam,OK felas,finally got my hands on a new setup,my last compressor gave out,went ahead and upgraded the gun .time to put some color on theSix.



ooooooohhh shit!! hno: cant wait to see it w/ some paint man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's what I got done this week so far.
Closed








Open


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Here's what I got done this week so far.
> Closed
> 
> 
> ...


SIIICK where can i find a truck like this bro ??


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

They're not that easy to find you can try E-Bay.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Truck looks great man. Love that chassis


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

what do i look for cuzz


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

DTAT2 said:


> what do i look for cuzz


It's an AMT kit. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=1984+gmc&_sacat=2580&_odkw=1984+gmc+4x4&_osacat=2580&_catref=1


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

grimreaper69 said:


> It's an AMT kit. http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=1984+gmc&_sacat=2580&_odkw=1984+gmc+4x4&_osacat=2580&_catref=1


ima start unloading mine


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

fuuuuck yeah thank you dawg


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Working on my door jambs tonight, modified escalade door inners.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah ive been slacking on my shiit i got two cadillac kits and forgot what my buildoff project was ..... more progress pics soon


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LOL. I got a little cleaning up done last night.. planning on having some shit to show tonight


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

making some progress


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> making some progress


Looks good Frank. I like how you did that pop trunk. That's a sick ass idea.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lotta good thangs go'n on up in here Bigg Thangs, Trucks & Cars customs which I give Madd Props to yall Scur-rape took a hard hit but he's still in the game, Chevy guy fuck that shit brah that charger is clean and detailed there'll be better days homie entering a contest is like play'n lotto, keep build'n homie, we are all winners, JUDGE differently, individually, by individuals, DRAG LO & L.U.G.K :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> Lotta good thangs go'n on up in here Bigg Thangs, Trucks & Cars customs which I give Madd Props to yall Scur-rape took a hard hit but he's still in the game, Chevy guy fuck that shit brah that charger is clean and detailed there'll be better days homie entering a contest is like play'n lotto, keep build'n homie, we are all winners, JUDGE differently, individually, by individuals, DRAG LO & L.U.G.K :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds are looking real good L.U.G.K fam


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the props Dre1only.
Everyone is doing some killer work up in here, both teams really bringing it. keep it up guys.
At this time i am hard and heavy working on my 1:1 64 impala. im hoping to be cranking it up on sunday, so im busting ass to finish up all the little shit onit, not too much left to do onit, so untill this puppy cranks for the first time im will be busy working onit, but don't worry there is still plenty of time left to finish my wrecker.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

sinicle said:


> :fool2: (I'm not sure why the "jerkin" smiley looks so angry)


funny as shit !!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


> got a few more murals put on ... and some pins too..


looks sick ! can't go wrong with topless chicks. :thumbsup:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you .. that was my thoughts EXACTLY .....:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well guys i got my 1:1 64 impala cranked up for the first time yeasterday, still got a couple of things left todo be for she's road ready, you can keep up with the progress on my impala by clicking on this link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/333305-building-custom-64-impala.html

As soon as i finish up the impala i will finish up my wrecker. keep up the great work guys.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the pulley setup made








Just gotta plumb, wire, and build valve covers and the engines done


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sin I can print that pic out and get you identity off your finger print. I GOT U NOW......lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Sin I can print that pic out and get you identity off your finger print. I GOT U NOW......lol


ah shit! I got caught slippin!!!:roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

motor looks good nice and clean


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Nice work Doug!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

first off i wanna say...all you guys are doing some bad ass work. i know this is probably one of the many reasons some of the guys started coming back to this site...LUGK and Drag Lo getting down hard. the other thing is that i might be going back to AZ to visit my family in 3 wks or so...which i'm not sure if i'll be able to finish my build in time. i got so much to do within the 3 wks...jambs, paint, patterns, and a few more mods to add. i was also working on a build for Dig...i didn't want to have to ship it back half way done. so i might get on that as well...plus a few other mods i need to get on and ship out. but all in all...i will try my best to finish my build before i go. i might be staying out there for the summer...i know i wont have any time for builds out there since i haven't visited in 3yrs. my time there is gonna be spent on family...

here is a lil progress i got done...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I gotta get back on mine, my week is covered up with some meetings after work so hoping to get back to it soon.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

This build will mark the first time I've used PE parts. I'm pretty impressed so far


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Sin dat 67 is nice looks gangsta keep up the good work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sinicle said:


> This build will mark the first time I've used PE parts. I'm pretty impressed so far


Nice work Doug


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Nice work Doug


Grill looks sick.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thx guys


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn Sin,the grill looks tight!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice grill, that PE stuff looks great. ima going to build a 69 charger R/T soon using PE parts.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice work guys. Everything looks great so far.

My van is officially done, nothing wild but it was a fun quick build. I'll have pics sometime soon lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

sinicle said:


> This build will mark the first time I've used PE parts. I'm pretty impressed so far


Great Job....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well guys i got my 1:1 64 impala running and got to take it out for a little drive today, had to take it over to my brother's shop so he could build me some seat brackets, but i got to drive it and put around 15 miles onit. hope to have the interior init tomorrow and hood back onit tomorrow afternoon. i will post up some pic's once i get it all back together and cleaned up.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That grill is nice wey great job sin!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hey guys long time no speak i havent been around because i hurt my back i have a disease called digenitve disk dissease and it has cause me to have spinal stinosis aka narrowing of the spinal canal i have pertymuch been stuck in bed for like 2 months so under the light of the situation i hate to do this but i am resigning from this build off and also from drag lo i promise guys it is nothing personal i love all of my brothers in a no **** way and i will be back from time to time to check in and see how bad drag lo spanks lugk lmao jk all of you builders have taught me alot and ive enjoyed making friends with all of you so as i put on my helmet and climb off of the special bus this is corky saying good night and goodbye for now :tears:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that bro,All the best wishes toward a recovery and Godbless!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that bro,All the best wishes toward a recovery and Godbless!


X2.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude that sucks, praying for you. How about setting up a TV tray in bed as a new work bench and then have at it? Use the situation as a way to have everyone be your gopher! "I need more paint!". "I need another brush!". Etc.... 


corky said:


> hey guys long time no speak i havent been around because i hurt my back i have a disease called digenitve disk dissease and it has cause me to have spinal stinosis aka narrowing of the spinal canal i have pertymuch been stuck in bed for like 2 months so under the light of the situation i hate to do this but i am resigning from this build off and also from drag lo i promise guys it is nothing personal i love all of my brothers in a no **** way and i will be back from time to time to check in and see how bad drag lo spanks lugk lmao jk all of you builders have taught me alot and ive enjoyed making friends with all of you so as i put on my helmet and climb off of the special bus this is corky saying good night and goodbye for now :tears:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Of course the stock exhaust didn't come anywhere close to matching up with the block huggers, so scratch building was a must. 








Now to make an exact opposite copy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well that sucks Patrick... I know your situation bro, you don't need to resign from the club for that... Everyone knows we all go through shit from time to time.. Look at my ass, spent half a year in the hospital and couldn't do shit, but when I came back, it was all ou mofos givin me love(nohomo).... If you wanna leave the club I won't stop you, but think about it bro before making a decision....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

corky said:


> hey guys long time no speak i havent been around because i hurt my back i have a disease called digenitve disk dissease and it has cause me to have spinal stinosis aka narrowing of the spinal canal i have pertymuch been stuck in bed for like 2 months so under the light of the situation i hate to do this but i am resigning from this build off and also from drag lo i promise guys it is nothing personal i love all of my brothers in a no **** way and i will be back from time to time to check in and see how bad drag lo spanks lugk lmao jk all of you builders have taught me alot and ive enjoyed making friends with all of you so as i put on my helmet and climb off of the special bus this is corky saying good night and goodbye for now :tears:


damn homie.. sorry to hear that. We'll pray for ya man. Stay in touch!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> Of course the stock exhaust didn't come anywhere close to matching up with the block huggers, so scratch building was a must.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Of course man. It's coming together beautifully though.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

body is finally at 100% & ready for paint. 










rear end is complete w/ brake lines


















decided on graphite dust instead of black.. cant get tired of this color


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

look'n good.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

x2! the sculpted lowrod feel of this build is dead on dig, you're kickin ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That impala is coming out clean dig keep up the good work


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I appreciate it fellas. Hoping to get it painted this wknd. We'll see how I can squeeze it in around the mother's day wknd.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

NICE DIG!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> body is finally at 100% & ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck thats bad Dig!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> body is finally at 100% & ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyways I finally finished this thing. It was really just practice for my airbrush, so there is alot of things that are not perfect but I tried alot of new things on this one. But it looks pretty good and it looks great on my shelf.

















































Thanks for looking.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice colors on the Vantasy!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

The van came out great! very clean, good looking van.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Anyways I finally finished this thing. It was really just practice for my airbrush, so there is alot of things that are not perfect but I tried alot of new things on this one. But it looks pretty good and it looks great on my shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I am diggin the shit outta this bro!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn homie that van is killer, nice finish. HELL YEAH DRAG-LO IN DA HOUSE.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Engine's done (ok, I still have to add the script on the valve covers and air cleaner). Here it is and here's the reference pic of the 1:1


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

NICE!! What'd you do to get that finish on the valve covers & air cleaner?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like that bitch would start up... Nice job Doug!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys! I used Alclad, Dig. but I scuffed the styrene before paint to try and give it a "billet" look. it actually looks better in person. I did the same to the pulleys. the intake manifold wasn't scuffed and it was painted at the same time, as you can see it has more of a chrome look to it.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah sin! That's some nice work on the engine!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah. If you'd a said that was machined aluminum, I would've believed you.


----------



## Valve Easy (Apr 28, 2012)

08 Viper ACR; I know, it's not a lo-lo, but I've gotta finish it before I get to the Merc.







Didn't like the chrome so I opted for flat black, but that seemed too.....flat; so i mixed flat with semigloss, added some Titanium, and I got this semi-satin anthracite-ish metallic. not bad.






Ignore the seats, it's a test fit. But it's gettin there.






I've never done lights, so I couldnt resist. Finally made a decent amount of progress... 

I'll put some more up this AM, body progress and full chassis.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Valve Easy said:


> 08 Viper ACR; I know, it's not a lo-lo, but I've gotta finish it before I get to the Merc.
> View attachment 480800
> 
> Didn't like the chrome so I opted for flat black, but that seemed too.....flat; so i mixed flat with semigloss, added some Titanium, and I got this semi-satin anthracite-ish metallic. not bad.
> ...


HELL YEAH BRIAN!!! good to see you up in this bitch!!! the lights look GREAT!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Valve Easy said:


> 08 Viper ACR; I know, it's not a lo-lo, but I've gotta finish it before I get to the Merc.
> View attachment 480800
> 
> Didn't like the chrome so I opted for flat black, but that seemed too.....flat; so i mixed flat with semigloss, added some Titanium, and I got this semi-satin anthracite-ish metallic. not bad.
> ...


 wutup Brian.. good to see you pushing through & making some progress. Looks great bro, love the lights!!


----------



## Valve Easy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Sin, I got some whites on the way, and I been pushin, so I just might have it done by Sat.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Valve Easy said:


> Thanks fellas. Sin, I got some whites on the way, and I been pushin, so I just might have it done by Sat.


that's my deadline too!....I should have it done. I think it's like $10 to enter and $2 for each model entered. it's gonna be nice to give the people their model AND a 1st place trophy to go with it!


----------



## Valve Easy (Apr 28, 2012)

this is her! Skipped the decals for actual paint, Mica Blue. still needs clear.







Put the wheels on last night. Brakes are clear orange over chrome; I tried to sprinkle some orange through the build, it's in the suspension, too.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Valve Easy said:


> View attachment 481020
> 
> this is her! Skipped the decals for actual paint, Mica Blue. still needs clear.
> View attachment 481021
> ...


that car is fun as hell to build too bad revell went a fucked it up by setting the ride height to monster truck


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good homie eso diggin it


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Paint looks great Brian. Great color scheme.


----------



## Valve Easy (Apr 28, 2012)

thank you. Unfortunately LHS is out of my color so I wont be reppin with Sin this weekend.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

About 80% done just need add detail to the engine. And few other stuff.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Shit looks excellent bro!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Shit looks excellent bro!


Thanks bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaaaamn homie that duce looks clean homie much props!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Daaaaaamn homie that duce looks clean homie much props!!!!!!!


Thanks bro means alot.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> About 80% done just need add detail to the engine. And few other stuff.


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

OFDatTX said:


> About 80% done just need add detail to the engine. And few other stuff.


Gawd damn! :wow: That is fukkin sikk bro! Love that ride!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

beautiful work JC. 

LUGK finally reaching the finish line on a few :thumbsup: 

...I'll be catching up soon.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks wey. Shit wey wait till u see it in person pics dont do justice!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Well you better get the lead out dig! Jk
I still got a couple things to add, but it's done enough for the show tomorrow

































I'll post more and better pics in a week after I deliver it to the owners


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Well you better get the lead out dig! Jk
> I still got a couple things to add, but it's done enough for the show tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME ...simply awesome sin .. came out sick .. makes me wanna get my build on...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Well you better get the lead out dig! Jk
> I still got a couple things to add, but it's done enough for the show tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...



That looks so fuckin nice bro! And you say you can't paint?! I swear this pic can fool alot of folks into thinking its real!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks guys
As far as paint, I got some good advice from a few people and it paid off. It's still not perfect, but I'm happy with it. Like I said, I'll post better pics along with all the reference pics of the 1:1 after I hand it over. I just don't want to ruin the surprise.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Douggie doug, that Imp is SIKK!!!! I love them hubcaps on there bro. They set it off SIKKLY! Sweet werk bro!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell yeah, them impala's look great guys, love'n that blue one, and that black one is clean ass hell. nice job guys.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DAMN THAT'S CLEAN ASS HELL, LOOKS SO REAL. MAN NICE JOB!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

sinicle said:


> Well you better get the lead out dig! Jk
> I still got a couple things to add, but it's done enough for the show tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys for all the kind words
@chevyguy: that should look real, it's the reference pic of the 1:1


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I got to see that deuce in person,work of art Tex,that 67 looks drivable Sin,unbelievable work homie,I just started the paint on the 66 today,check it out


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

machio said:


> I got to see that deuce in person,work of art Tex,that 67 looks drivable Sin,unbelievable work homie,I just started the paint on the 66 today,check it out


Aweeeshiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! That is gonna have some KILLER color to it!! That's lookin bad ass so far Machio!! Cant wait to see more. 


Hey JC, that duece is sick bro. I keep rollin back to them pics! :thumbsup: to all the fellas puttin down! Hope to have some time to build this weekend, or something. Who know's. Summer is busy as hell around here, so my build time is LIMITED!

Oh and Dougie Doug, that 67 is Clean, simple and a real beauty bro. I love it.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Scurapeinit ,got a lil work in on the body


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> Well you better get the lead out dig! Jk
> I still got a couple things to add, but it's done enough for the show tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


that is such a clean build bro. That paint looks great!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> I got to see that deuce in person,work of art Tex,that 67 looks drivable Sin,unbelievable work homie,I just started the paint on the 66 today,check it out


awww shit. had no idea what direction you were headed w/ paint. that is sick!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

get the flock outta here! we got some stainless steel flooring


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

that's a GREAT idea dig!!!!! looks fantastic!!!
and if that firewall is any indication, machio, that 66 is gonna be SIIIICCCKKK!!!!!! sculpted interior and pattern paint...LIFESTYLE shit right there!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Sin ,i have to go with a different color scheme on the interior now,the tan aint cutting it for the paint job,nice job on the floor Dig..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

machio said:


> I got to see that deuce in person,work of art Tex,that 67 looks drivable Sin,unbelievable work homie,I just started the paint on the 66 today,check it out





machio said:


> Thanks Scurapeinit ,got a lil work in on the body


Man O man thats som nice painting right there. LOVE IT.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> Thanks Sin ,i have to go with a different color scheme on the interior now,the tan aint cutting it for the paint job,nice job on the floor Dig..


thanks Sin, Machio.

damn that's looking good bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the props on the duece heres some finish pics brought 2nd from the show on saturday, machio that 66 is comming out nice bro cant wait to see her done bro, dig 64 coming out good to wey, sin that 67 is nice bro love all the detail bro very cool.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats on d win tx 62 looks clean bro much props on d paint job


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Sinicle, great job. Nice to see a non ss Impala


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Sinicle, great job. Nice to see a non ss Impala


thanks! I'm really pleased on how it came out


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

D whole L.U.G.K fam gettin down all d buils are looking clean much props im proud to b a part of such a talented crew L.U.G.K 4 life in this bitch!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn that 66 is badass!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that 62 is PIMP man. Great paint.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

machio said:


> Thanks Scurapeinit ,got a lil work in on the body


:wow: :wow: Damn that is sweet as hell Bro. Lovin that paint scheme! 



halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that 62 is PIMP man. Great paint.


x2 on that JC. That paint and pattern work is ODH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think the owners look in here, so fuck it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaaaanm sin u got down dat build looks clean as fuck much props


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn Sin, that's fucking amazing man. ...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice work sin, i wont make the deadline for this build off but then again i never planned to


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean build!!



sinicle said:


> I don't think the owners look in here, so fuck it.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks guys
You still got like 2 months Eso, you can do it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that's one beautiful ride Doug.... Nice work!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sinicle said:


> I don't think the owners look in here, so fuck it.


WOW thats nice as hell. Still love those caps. :worship:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

That model looks exactly like the real one. How did you do those wire wheel covers?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys
@sandcast I posted a quick how to on my build thread


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sin that garage makes it look like its a real car bro. Real bad ass bro !


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Got a lil more progress on the 66 paint


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

DAMN MACHIO!!!!! AMAZING WORK!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Paint job coming out killer cuz u gettin down much props


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homies,I was nervese to paint this kit,hadn't touched a airbrush in months,gave me no problems so far,hope the chrome turns out nice,time will tell.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Paint job coming out killer cuz u gettin down much props


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks incredible brutha!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Sup Dig,this what the arm setup looks like


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn sick builds i been doing some body work on mine needa kick it in gear lol how long till the deadline?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't have a huge update but I deleted the vent windows on the doors.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Just came back from shipping my parts to chrome tech usa getting them gold plated should b 6 to 7 weeks bout to knock out d decals an interior to my wild thang 2000 while d parts get plated ima really try an finish for d dead line hopefully


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> damn sick builds i been doing some body work on mine needa kick it in gear lol how long till the deadline?


Jake the deadline is August 1st bro. You got almost 2 1/2 months! Sin, nice build bro. I agree on that garage photo. Thought it was the real shit for a minute! Jeremy, that 84 is lookin good bro. Mr. Machio, that paint is killer as fawk, and the suspension is lookin bad ass too bro. Damn, this place is GETTIN CRAZY skilled!! I havent done much of anything to my build because I've been tryin to foil and clear this fawkin promo for a guy.  pisses me off because it's taking WAY too long to do, but I gotta make sure it's right. Here's a few shots of it. 

55 Pontiac Promo. 


































Still got to do final clear, but this thing has been a BITCH! Oh well, it will be outta my hair in a week. Then back to the Wagon!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

All primed up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Builds look great guys, keep up the great work, we still gots plenty of time for all to finish, i hope to finish mine soon, been really busy tuning and driving my 1:1 64 impala, now that ive got it where i can drive it, that's what ive been doing. already got around 150 miles onit, and loving every mile. my kids last day of school was yeasterday, so im going to have more time to build now that the kids will be home all day. i bought my daughter a 50 chevy pickup model so she will have somthing to build this summer. so we will be back to building soon just tring to work out all the little things on my impala and back to the bench i go.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Jake the deadline is August 1st bro. You got almost 2 1/2 months! Sin, nice build bro. I agree on that garage photo. Thought it was the real shit for a minute! Jeremy, that 84 is lookin good bro. Mr. Machio, that paint is killer as fawk, and the suspension is lookin bad ass too bro. Damn, this place is GETTIN CRAZY skilled!! I havent done much of anything to my build because I've been tryin to foil and clear this fawkin promo for a guy.  pisses me off because it's taking WAY too long to do, but I gotta make sure it's right. Here's a few shots of it.
> 
> 56 Pontiac Promo.
> 
> ...


Man I love that car. 

NOTE: thats not a 56. Its a 55, I no it may say 56, but I used to own a 56 and the buddy molding is diff- on the car.

Heres the 56,


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

You are correct sir. I typed it wrong. LOL My bad. I got big fingers so it's hard to keep them on the keyboard striaght.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, I forgot I hadn't posted this.. 1st cpl coats of Graphite Metallic


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great color,nice build bro!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

everybody is doing it up in here...fuk'n bad ass work from all the guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

wassup everyone ...WASSUP LUGK FAM .... ok so i thought i would share a little bit with everyone i have some updated pics of my build off car the Land Yacht i have a couple of pics of a group build a Bro of mine (big shaky) and my self are tearing into were calling it NokTurnal ... and just a couple of .. well i guess you could call them "where The Magic happens" pictures ... enjoy ....HOLLA


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> right on D. long time no see homie.. you know I love me some visors..:thumbsup:I got a little start on the bike tonight. on inspection i see the bottom half of one of the split frame was broken. so I glued that together, and I guess my glue from July of last year is a little aged and stringy. and i did not glue the broken bar as flush as it should be. but i dont want to re-brake it. i hope it does not give me any fit-ment or alignment problems down the road? my camera is more unforgiving than any woman ive ever known. but i half ass got the rake where i want it. but the frame still separates into two half's for now.. i dont want to prematurely make the frame permanent, because there is so much more unfamiliar territory to cover.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MY EYE SIGHT IS PRETTY BAD WHEN IT COMES TO NEAR VISION, AND i DONT MEASURE THINGS VERY WELL AT ALL, SO MOST OF MY FAB WORK IS A CRAP SHOOT.












BIGGER SCALE DOES NOT NECESSARILY MEAN LESS DELICATE FOR ME!


















any way? this is the basic idea of
COMFORT ZONE! much love GUYS..


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 487323
> MY EYE SIGHT IS PRETTY BAD WHEN IT COMES TO NEAR VISION, AND i DONT MEASURE THINGS VERY WELL AT ALL, SO MOST OF MY FAB WORK IS A CRAP SHOOT.
> View attachment 487324
> View attachment 487325
> ...


Nice bike!! Should be bad ass when finished!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work in here, guys!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 487323
> MY EYE SIGHT IS PRETTY BAD WHEN IT COMES TO NEAR VISION, AND i DONT MEASURE THINGS VERY WELL AT ALL, SO MOST OF MY FAB WORK IS A CRAP SHOOT.
> View attachment 487324
> View attachment 487325
> ...


Hell yeah,thats badass!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

DTAT2 said:


> wassup everyone ...WASSUP LUGK FAM .... ok so i thought i would share a little bit with everyone i have some updated pics of my build off car the Land Yacht i have a couple of pics of a group build a Bro of mine (big shaky) and my self are tearing into were calling it NokTurnal ... and just a couple of .. well i guess you could call them "where The Magic happens" pictures ... enjoy ....HOLLA


Thats kool the progress on the raghouse looks dope!Is this team build with your homie gonna look like a ride from the clud Nokturnal? Thatd really be bad ass!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

everything in hear is just plain sick. you guys are getting down for sure: yall know Im a man of very few word's.:rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

DTAT2 said:


> wassup everyone ...WASSUP LUGK FAM .... ok so i thought i would share a little bit with everyone i have some updated pics of my build off car the Land Yacht i have a couple of pics of a group build a Bro of mine (big shaky) and my self are tearing into were calling it NokTurnal ... and just a couple of .. well i guess you could call them "where The Magic happens" pictures ... enjoy ....HOLLA


short box burban??


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

DTAT2 said:


> wassup everyone ...WASSUP LUGK FAM .... ok so i thought i would share a little bit with everyone i have some updated pics of my build off car the Land Yacht i have a couple of pics of a group build a Bro of mine (big shaky) and my self are tearing into were calling it NokTurnal ... and just a couple of .. well i guess you could call them "where The Magic happens" pictures ... enjoy ....HOLLA


Great work homie! Very cool workspace too


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I still want one of these grills homie. don't for get to tell me where ya got it when this thing is over. I'll be waiting. car looks good.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice Work Fellas.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> short box burban??


YOU WOULD ...... yeah snaptite 96


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thats kool the progress on the raghouse looks dope!Is this team build with your homie gonna look like a ride from the clud Nokturnal? Thatd really be bad ass!


YESSER down to the suede and alligator interior we gonna go CrAzY


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work in here guys!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hinged the hood tonight.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chevyguy97 said:


> I still want one of these grills homie. don't for get to tell me where ya got it when this thing is over. I'll be waiting. car looks good.


Lol. Thanks bro!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

corky said:


> hey guys long time no speak i havent been around because i hurt my back i have a disease called digenitve disk dissease and it has cause me to have spinal stinosis aka narrowing of the spinal canal i have pertymuch been stuck in bed for like 2 months so under the light of the situation i hate to do this but i am resigning from this build off and also from drag lo i promise guys it is nothing personal i love all of my brothers in a no **** way and i will be back from time to time to check in and see how bad drag lo spanks lugk lmao jk all of you builders have taught me alot and ive enjoyed making friends with all of you so as i put on my helmet and climb off of the special bus this is corky saying good night and goodbye for now :tears:


 Dammm Corky sorry to hear that Brah hope you get better and that you can find the strength to do the things you like to do be blessed homie !!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Dammm Corky sorry to hear that Brah hope you get better and that you can find the strength to do the things you like to do be blessed homie !!!











x2 on that for real man, do research on your condition using the web. always keep an alternative before you make any major decisions regarding your health. we wish you the best. and all your brothers are pulling for you!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm pulling out of the buildff, its been 3 whole weeks since I've picked anything plastic and I'm not feeling it.. summers nearly here and I doubt ill go in the shop at all. Keep on doin what Yall doin. I'll vw back around when it gets cold again. Laters.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:chuck::facepalm:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

this shit's over in August, 2 MONTHS!!!. a lot can get done in small pockets of time over the course of two months! regardless who wins, I don't want to see it done by default! I'm not singling you out Brian, I say the same to the members of my club as well. and this goes to anybody on either side who is thinking of throwing in the towel: I know everybody has real lives and shit to do, BUT THIS IS A CLUB BUILD OFF. you want to drop out of a 1 on 1 build off, that's your choice. but this one is for the name of your club, it's not about you, it's about them and you can't quit on them.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well.....im still trying...although i did manage to break one of my front fenders in half!!! been sittin since then and our lil mis-hap....but all is lookin good now so imma jump back at it! KEEP GOING EVERYONE!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> well.....im still trying...although i did manage to break one of my front fenders in half!!! been sittin since then and our lil mis-hap....but all is lookin good now so imma jump back at it! KEEP GOING EVERYONE!


THAT'S WHAT'S UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Hang in there hoc im still workin on mine think i might b abel to finish it on time just talkt today to the guy from chrome tech he said my gold plated parts should be done in about 3weeks ima try an have d interior an decals knockt out by d time i get d parts back


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Hang in there hoc im still workin on mine think i might b abel to finish it on time just talkt today to the guy from chrome tech he said my gold plated parts should be done in about 3weeks ima try an have d interior an decals knockt out by d time i get d parts back


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

sinicle said:


> this shit's over in August, 2 MONTHS!!!. a lot can get done in small pockets of time over the course of two months! regardless who wins, I don't want to see it done by default! I'm not singling you out Brian, I say the same to the members of my club as well. and this goes to anybody on either side who is thinking of throwing in the towel: I know everybody has real lives and shit to do, BUT THIS IS A CLUB BUILD OFF. you want to drop out of a 1 on 1 build off, that's your choice. but this one is for the name of your club, it's not about you, it's about them and you can't quit on them.


:nicoderm:well stated


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Cab-floor base done


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Hang in there hoc im still workin on mine think i might b abel to finish it on time just talkt today to the guy from chrome tech he said my gold plated parts should be done in about 3weeks ima try an have d interior an decals knockt out by d time i get d parts back


Whats up pina cant wait to see that build homie i heard u getting down on it.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Cab-floor base done


Nice!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Wuz good tx i like how wild thang is coming along real nice bro gonna have a lot of progress to post up soon


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

sinicle said:


> this shit's over in August, 2 MONTHS!!!. a lot can get done in small pockets of time over the course of two months! regardless who wins, I don't want to see it done by default! I'm not singling you out Brian, I say the same to the members of my club as well. and this goes to anybody on either side who is thinking of throwing in the towel: I know everybody has real lives and shit to do, BUT THIS IS A CLUB BUILD OFF. you want to drop out of a 1 on 1 build off, that's your choice. but this one is for the name of your club, it's not about you, it's about them and you can't quit on them.


Motivational speaker right there! I have finally finished the foiling job for a guy, so now it's back onto my wagon build. Gonna fire up the compressor and get crackin soon fellas. WATCH OUT FELLAS!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well ive not been building, so if i don't finish anything else for this build off, i did atleast finish what i started, and that's the purple full custom 1/16th 69 dodge charger. so im pretty happy with how that came out, just been having alot of fun riding around in my 1:1 64 impala at this time, model building is the last thing on my mind, but i did finish a build for this build off so ya'll just keep on keeping on, and i will check in from time to time and see how it's going. GOOD LUCK TO BOTH SIDES everyone is doing some really bad ass work. so keep it up.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i been randomly sanding and doing other body work on mine but i need some primer... i did get a few things painted to like the engine and frame... ill work on it until the deadline and if i dont finish it ill just toss it together and say its a finished project car fuck it haha


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

got a lil progress in on my '55...door panels, jambs, hinge, and optima batteries. optima batteries need paint and wiring...also need to run wires and hard lines under the bed. still got a lot more coming...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Tuck looking good D


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Tuck looking good D


x2 :yes: 


No bullshit, it's probably my favorite build of the build off D.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Tuck looking good D


thanx mero-mero...appreciate the props bro'.



Scur-rape-init said:


> x2 :yes:
> 
> 
> No bullshit, it's probably my favorite build of the build off D.


Thanx a lot Scur-rape...means a lot bro'. glad you like it...plus still got a lot more coming.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

sry for the bad pics...used my phone to make it a lot quicker to post up. but here is just a lil progress plus mock up...to give you an idea on how im going with it.

battery trays all set up with optima batteries...just needs paint and wires. also need to paint the frame and start running hard lines for the hydros...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:guns: hit the deck they ain't play'n ova here :guns: shit I know how it feels to wanna drop out cuz shit ain't go'n right my first build off shit just started go'n wrong on my ragg top I got so frustrated I was literally ready c walk on that bitch but needless to say I still got it still giving me problems like a wife would Cemetry Angel gave me some Encouraging words in a post not knowing I had premeditated murder on my mind, he saved her life, man what ever you do keep building yall got mad skill, one day I'll be jump'n off the porch building with yall :x:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Always nice work D.got a sneek peek at piñas truck ,homie almost done with the decal work,better picks soon.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Got a lil help from the homie machio with the decals looks much better in person will post better pics soon my gold plated pats should be in about 2 weeks its coming along tryn to work with what i got tryn to get it as close as i can


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> :guns: hit the deck they ain't play'n ova here :guns: shit I know how it feels to wanna drop out cuz shit ain't go'n right my first build off shit just started go'n wrong on my ragg top I got so frustrated I was literally ready c walk on that bitch but needless to say I still got it still giving me problems like a wife would Cemetry Angel gave me some Encouraging words in a post not knowing I had premeditated murder on my mind, he saved her life, man what ever you do keep building yall got mad skill, one day I'll be jump'n off the porch building with yall :x:


damm I can relate! Get it off your chest bro.. The Doctor is a hear for you! lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Got a lil help from the homie machio with the decals looks much better in person will post better pics soon my gold plated pats should be in about 2 weeks its coming along tryn to work with what i got tryn to get it as close as i can


 I know its going to be dope.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dfwr83 said:


> got a lil progress in on my '55...door panels, jambs, hinge, and optima batteries. optima batteries need paint and wiring...also need to run wires and hard lines under the bed. still got a lot more coming...


 amazing..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

OFDatTX said:


> About 80% done just need add detail to the engine. And few other stuff.


damm I am just now seeing the interior.. man so clean. congrats on the recent win..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 487323
> MY EYE SIGHT IS PRETTY BAD WHEN IT COMES TO NEAR VISION, AND i DONT MEASURE THINGS VERY WELL AT ALL, SO MOST OF MY FAB WORK IS A CRAP SHOOT.
> View attachment 487324
> View attachment 487325
> ...


I FINISHED COMFORT ZONE WHILE i WAS ON PUNISHMENT, i POSTED 1,000 PICTURES ON FB ALREADY. (SO WHAT) IM POSING 1,000 HEAR NOW. iM VERY HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS.. AND VERY HAPPY IT'S OVER. i FOUND THE GAS CAP AFTER TAKING ALL THE PICTURES.. OH WELL,, i FEEL SO GOOD i COULD SHIT.. oH YEA? i ALREADY DID THAT!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

machio said:


> Always nice work D.got a sneek peek at piñas truck ,homie almost done with the decal work,better picks soon.


killin it brutha!! those decals are on point man, really bring it to life.. interior and bed looking real good too bro


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yo, I'm having to switch it up.. running too short on time to rush this any further & as luck would have it ran into some inspiration to finish the LimeLighter MC. was stuck on wheels, but found the ones I wanna use now.. some 20" rallies :thumbsup:










just gotta finish the suspension, wire up the LED's and put this mutha together.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thankd hydro an dig its coming along


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks hydro an dig its coming along homies


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Clean ass monte dig looks nice


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Pina that truck is sick bro. Much props on it. Cant wait to see all that gold plated parts on it, all fam is doing some nice builds. Unfurtently my chrome hasnt come thru for my monte. If my chrome gets here in the next week. Ill get it done in time.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn nice builds guys........LOL who's left from drag-lo?!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> damm I can relate! Get it off your chest bro.. The Doctor is a hear for you! lol


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I don't think the owners look in here, so fuck it.


 Kill'n em Sinicle :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Kill'n em Sinicle :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks homie
both sides are killin em in this build off!:worship:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> About 80% done just need add detail to the engine. And few other stuff.


 looks good homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> yo, I'm having to switch it up.. running too short on time to rush this any further & as luck would have it ran into some inspiration to finish the LimeLighter MC. was stuck on wheels, but found the ones I wanna use now.. some 20" rallies :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats looks real nasty right there, built real nice Digs


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> I FINISHED COMFORT ZONE WHILE i WAS ON PUNISHMENT, i POSTED 1,000 PICTURES ON FB ALREADY. (SO WHAT) IM POSING 1,000 HEAR NOW. iM VERY HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS.. AND VERY HAPPY IT'S OVER. i FOUND THE GAS CAP AFTER TAKING ALL THE PICTURES.. OH WELL,, i FEEL SO GOOD i COULD SHIT.. oH YEA? i ALREADY DID THAT!
> View attachment 499983
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah Markie! Nice work brotha!! That's a LOT of Chrome! 



hocknberry said:


> damn nice builds guys........LOL who's left from drag-lo?!


Im still in this bitch. Got a little over a month left and once I finish the paint this weekend, it's ON LIKE DONKEY KONG, :roflmao: I hope.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks fam Dig,Tx,Hydro means alot wild thing coming along


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

got some exclusive sneak peaks at Wild Thing!! It's really coming together bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks dig once me an machio get d decals finishd ima shoot like 2 coats of clear to get it real smooth an glossy


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> got some exclusive sneak peaks at Wild Thing!! It's really coming together bro!


much love Pina.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thx hydro that bike u built looks good homie


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Progress...... really a sneek peak of the motor .. NOT FINISHED YET .... soon enough soon enough


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks tight tatman u gettin down homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DTAT2 said:


> Progress...... really a sneek peak of the motor .. NOT FINISHED YET .... soon enough soon enough


 hmm moving suspension? I love it. cool radiator hose too.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Land Yacht looks incredible bro. Love that engine!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LimeLighter is coming along. Thanks for the tips Sin.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaaaaamn dig tha shit looks sick


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That motor is sick tat, dig that monte is clean bro dem lights are killing it.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

In here, it goes the f*ck down!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks homies


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

DAMN FAM!!!!!!!! :worship:

everybody's work is AMAZING!!! 

glad the late night sketch worked for ya dig!:roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

& now... a word from our sponsor


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

good call homie! I still bump this shit to this day!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dig_derange said:


> LimeLighter is coming along. Thanks for the tips Sin.


Heyy Digggady Dig, Pass the remote, I want to see what else is on the TV. hey I didnt know the old school Monte had a check engine light?:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yu all dont get it? all is not well in the universe! THE TAMBOURINE GIRL WAS SUPPOSED TO BE MY BABY'S MAMA!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> Heyy Digggady Dig, Pass the remote, I want to see what else is on the TV. hey I didnt know the old school Monte had a check engine light?:thumbsup:


Lol! Didn't think about that at all.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> LimeLighter is coming along. Thanks for the tips Sin.


Damn DIG, this monte is bad.. I love the lights and the wheels.. give it that California muscle look.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Damn DIG, this monte is bad.. I love the lights and the wheels.. give it that California muscle look.


In this case it gots that TX muscle look homie we go them down here to


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this build goes til august right!? im tryin to get through the summer build then im back to this shit so vance aint left hangin!! PROPS for the spot in LISM btw vance!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes sir, August 1st! I was thinking July for a min there! A whole month to go. It should be the perfect timing for everyone to have not rushed through anything. Can't wait to see the final pics!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> In this case it gots that TX muscle look homie we go them down here to


Thats tru homie, I was just thinking its got that Foose flavor. I know some people dog him, but I love his designs. Texas muscle it is then:thumbsup: In Ohio there isn't a lot of anything. I bet since I got rid of my Cutlass, I haven't seen a nice lowrider on spokes in like 2 years around my town. Kinda sad. I been wanting another one, but it would have to be a daily, and I got a 65 mile round trip to work. Might get a newer towncar or something that will get decent mileage.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol. Yeah Foose catches a lot of shit cuz he blew up. People are gonna hate. I'm definitely a fan of the whole low rod/ pro-touring scene. Kinda the best of both worlds to me. 

I feel ya on that daily driver shit too. I had 78 Cutlass n a 76 Monte n damn I miss them. I do about 80 miles/day so picked up an 81 toyota. 44mpg n fun as hell to drive. Eventually I'll get myself another cruiser though.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Oh n hell yeah Pina, this is Texas representa right here.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> LimeLighter is coming along. Thanks for the tips Sin.


damn!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> Lol. Yeah Foose catches a lot of shit cuz he blew up. People are gonna hate. I'm definitely a fan of the whole low rod/ pro-touring scene. Kinda the best of both worlds to me.
> 
> I feel ya on that daily driver shit too. I had 78 Cutlass n a 76 Monte n damn I miss them. I do about 80 miles/day so picked up an 81 toyota. 44mpg n fun as hell to drive. Eventually I'll get myself another cruiser though.


Bad thing is tho, winter time we usually get hit with a lot of snow up North here, so having a rear wheel drive daily isn't the best option.. I do have a 4x4 Silverado that I drive if it gets real bad tho. I would get myself an import for the mileage, but I want another Low low.. I am driving a 2010 Gmc Terrain right now, but I might be giving that to the wifey so I can get a towncar or something to throw some wires on (even though I am NOT a Ford guy at all... GM through and through!) I need that new car dependability.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Yo DIG..whats them wheels from anyways, they would look bad as fawk on a Chevelle!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Yeah, I know how that snow is. from IL and yeah, this little car would be all over the road (& off) out there. 

I'm glad you guys are feeling this. they are off the 32 scale Jada. Had to buy 2 of them, for the rears. They measure out to 20's so yeah, perfect for updating any old Chevy that came w/ rallies.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> Yeah, I know how that snow is. from IL and yeah, this little car would be all over the road (& off) out there.
> 
> I'm glad you guys are feeling this. they are off the 32 scale Jada. Had to buy 2 of them, for the rears. They measure out to 20's so yeah, perfect for updating any old Chevy that came w/ rallies.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OK....DRAG-LO STEPPIN IN FINALLY!! LOL.....some shots of the guts to the 67.....thought i was gonna be all cool and get her done.....FUCK NO...im outta the felt i need to finish.....so here goes what i got laid down!








TBC!!!


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

lookin good fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> OK....DRAG-LO STEPPIN IN FINALLY!! LOL.....some shots of the guts to the 67.....thought i was gonna be all cool and get her done.....FUCK NO...im outta the felt i need to finish.....so here goes what i got laid down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great start man... diggin that button tuck!



chris g said:


> lookin good fellas:thumbsup:


wutup Chris!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> OK....DRAG-LO STEPPIN IN FINALLY!! LOL.....some shots of the guts to the 67.....thought i was gonna be all cool and get her done.....FUCK NO...im outta the felt i need to finish.....so here goes what i got laid down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dig_derange said:


> great start man... diggin that button tuck!


X2! the button tuck looks spot on!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good hoc


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> OK....DRAG-LO STEPPIN IN FINALLY!! LOL.....some shots of the guts to the 67.....thought i was gonna be all cool and get her done.....FUCK NO...im outta the felt i need to finish.....so here goes what i got laid down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my monitor would not show me a picture of this? until I hit reply with quote, I wonder what that's about?
nice work by the way!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> Yeah, I know how that snow is. from IL and yeah, this little car would be all over the road (& off) out there.
> 
> I'm glad you guys are feeling this. they are off the 32 scale Jada. Had to buy 2 of them, for the rears. They measure out to 20's so yeah, perfect for updating any old Chevy that came w/ rallies.


:thumbsup: i'm going to have to start picking up some of these 1/32 big time die cast for my next couple of pro touring builds.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah, I never would've thought about it either, if it weren't for a guy on another forum. 

btw, I have a couple 32 scale kits I could use the fronts for if you won't use them.. hit me up!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> this build goes til august right!? im tryin to get through the summer build then im back to this shit so vance aint left hangin!! PROPS for the spot in LISM btw vance!!


Thanks Joe. I am still surprised by it. You know me though, the Chevelle aint gonna ever get done if I dont get fukkin crackin! I keep gettin hung up at work, or workin around the house because of the summer.  Oh well, lets push Joe, cause these fools are gettin down! LUGK has a LOT of people reppin! :run:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Id jump back on but it'll be sumthin else other than a truck.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks Joe. I am still surprised by it. You know me though, the Chevelle aint gonna ever get done if I dont get fukkin crackin! I keep gettin hung up at work, or workin around the house because of the summer.  Oh well, lets push Joe, cause these fools are gettin down! LUGK has a LOT of people reppin! :run:


:werd:



SlammdSonoma said:


> Id jump back on but it'll be sumthin else other than a truck.


sounds fine to me......i think we only have 1 truck going anyways?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ummm, maybe ill throw another truck together.. messing with a 80 ford stepside I could throw at it. Frame, and interior is all it needs..engine is ready to throw in.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn hock, that interior is bad ass, nice job onit homie. keep up the killer work.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Damn hock, that interior is bad ass, nice job onit homie. keep up the killer work.


its a ROUGH start matt.....i was gonna go hard on it, but relized i was out of felt i needed, so i threw a pic to show some progress....im still on it! thanks bro!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bla bla bla bla, yada yada yada yada, is that all you lady's do is talk? Damm lol just kiddin guys.. Im just stoked that i finished something for a change... much love On the down low.. lol kidding.. much love Drag low..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: motivate.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*LimeLighter is complete*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

another one down. DRAG LOW, COME OUT AND PLAY, EASTSIDERS COME OUT AND PLAY! THAT SHIT IS TIGHT DIG..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn Dave, that is one bad ass Monte bro. Nice work!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuckin sweeeet ass monte dig much props


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

appreciate the love fellas. now to get back to the 64


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


>


 Digs I know this spot where you can pick up a few G's on friday nights looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> got some exclusive sneak peaks at Wild Thing!! It's really coming together bro!


 Its like this spot is vacant, whats up with the Wild Thing I know it ain't ova :nicoderm:Bump Bump :drama: where you at Pina ?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

car looks good dig. nice detail.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*That Monte turned out SWEEEEEET ! *


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

2 more weeks fellas...hope y'all get your builds done in time. i know i'll be cutting it close...with all the rain we're having down here, painting is really not a good option right now. humidity hits 80 to 90 percent...dont wanna mess up the paint job.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> 2 more weeks fellas...hope y'all get your builds done in time. i know i'll be cutting it close...with all the rain we're having down here, painting is really not a good option right now. humidity hits 80 to 90 percent...dont wanna mess up the paint job.


Lookin chingon!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


>



That is one detailed ass bright Monte:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> 2 more weeks fellas...hope y'all get your builds done in time. i know i'll be cutting it close...with all the rain we're having down here, painting is really not a good option right now. humidity hits 80 to 90 percent...dont wanna mess up the paint job.


 looks real good D ... :h5:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lookin chingon!


thanx bro'...


Dre1only said:


> looks real good D ... :h5:


thanx Dre...still got a lil more ways to go.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That truck is looking clean D much props


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dfwr83 said:


> got a lil progress in on my '55...door panels, jambs, hinge, and optima batteries. optima batteries need paint and wiring...also need to run wires and hard lines under the bed. still got a lot more coming...


page 55 with the 55. Im lovin it.. what's up with the Land yacht?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i wont finish in 2 weeks, still got the summer build off to do.....but im gonna grind til i do...ill post up when its done! props to LUGK......LOL...i think you guys took this one, both sides had sick shit going on!!! i need some lights in my 67 like the monte!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been slackin on getting to the bench lately.But here's what I got.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Great scratchbuilding man!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a lil' more done.Finished the tunnel,cut the vent windows off and fitted the dash.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking good aces!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> Looking good aces!


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Got a lil' more done.Finished the tunnel,cut the vent windows off and fitted the dash.


this truck is coming along nice homie


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> That truck is looking clean D much props


thanx mero-mero...



Hydrohype said:


> page 55 with the 55. Im lovin it.. what's up with the Land yacht?


Land Yacht? what you talking about bro'...lol?


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

just a lil progress...a week left for this build off.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That truck is coming out clean D you did ur thang with this 1


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dfwr83 said:


> 2 more weeks fellas...hope y'all get your builds done in time. i know i'll be cutting it close...with all the rain we're having down here, painting is really not a good option right now. humidity hits 80 to 90 percent...dont wanna mess up the paint job.


 I Seen that Clean interior and was like that looks like an apache/cameo dash but that looks too lavish. Like a living room sofa.


dfwr83 said:


> just a lil progress...a week left for this build off.


Then I seen this! Nice job on that truck's guts, thats VERY nicely done!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

So Aug 1st is the deadline for this???
man that don't leave much time for ya'll to finish, so ya'll better get back to work. lol
so what happen's when this is over, does everyone that finished there build need to post up pic's or what??
was this just for fun or will there be voting on which club one. who knows??????


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chevyguy97 said:


> So Aug 1st is the deadline for this???
> man that don't leave much time for ya'll to finish, so ya'll better get back to work. lol
> so what happen's when this is over, does everyone that finished there build need to post up pic's or what??
> was this just for fun or will there be voting on which club one. who knows??????


thinking we start a new thread for voting! post up complete pics & do a vote for club winner open to everyone & then maybe a second vote for best build from the club.. whadyall think?


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

lime lighter is freakin wicked man good work


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> I Seen that Clean interior and was like that looks like an apache/cameo dash but that looks too lavish. Like a living room sofa.
> Then I seen this! Nice job on that truck's guts, thats VERY nicely done!


thanx a lot Mike...



chevyguy97 said:


> So Aug 1st is the deadline for this???
> man that don't leave much time for ya'll to finish, so ya'll better get back to work. lol
> so what happen's when this is over, does everyone that finished there build need to post up pic's or what??
> was this just for fun or will there be voting on which club one. who knows??????


i think everyone's gonna choose who gets bragging rights...as well as a favorite from each club.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

so here's all the progress that's been going on for me...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

corky said:


> lime lighter is freakin wicked man good work


hey cool, thanks bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> so here's all the progress that's been going on for me...


thats bad ass!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn I liked it silver and black. Lookin good.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Aight fellas, Ill say this, I havent given up yet for my DLK brothers!  I just pulled a kit out today, and started fresh. I am currently going to pull a late nighter to get as much done as I can, and then be able to finish it up before the first. It wont be that wagon, but, Ill finish one DLK style! Mock up pics soooooooooooooooooooon.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Good luck guys i dont have mine anymore or have anything close to built for this. I know i let yall down but i had other things come up i had to deal with. In any case, both clubs are the best they can be. Congratulations on all that built and finished.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok let me see if i understand this, on the 1st of aug, you are going to start a new thread for us to post up finished pic in, OR do we need to post them up in here on the 1st and your going to start a voting thread using the finished pic's of our builds?????
just let me know where and when you want me to post finished pic's of my build and im there. lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I told you Im not out of this yet! :biggrin: Lets do this thing! Been workin on it full on tonight, and so far, I've shaved the door handles, rear lights, molded in the roll pan, chopped all the fenderwells for lowered heighth, mad a custom grill and headlights, and will be doing the frame. Paintjob is probably going to be a two tone with a pinstripe divider. Not fully sure yet.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell yeah one more for drag-lo, come on man you aint got much time to pull this off, but we know you can do it. GOOD LUCK


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Hell yeah one more for drag-lo, come on man you aint got much time to pull this off, but we know you can do it. GOOD LUCK


do it up brian!! my 67 is stuck in hocks shop behind a list of others! she's done for now...............i may pull out a 720 thats needs to be finished if thats cool with the LUGK fam?! sorry fellers, im just gettin back from a kick back at a week long visit at the beach on the west coast!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice cant wait to see it finished! here is mine i did about ten years ago, little motivation!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Daaaaaaaamn that bitch is clean homie you got down much props


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Daaaaaaaamn that bitch is clean homie you got down much props


hell yeah x2!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> I told you Im not out of this yet! :biggrin: Lets do this thing! Been workin on it full on tonight, and so far, I've shaved the door handles, rear lights, molded in the roll pan, chopped all the fenderwells for lowered heighth, mad a custom grill and headlights, and will be doing the frame. Paintjob is probably going to be a two tone with a pinstripe divider. Not fully sure yet.


I FUCKIN LOVE THE WHEELS AND THE STANCE OF THIS THING.. AND GIL? THAT TRUCK IS SO HARD i DONT KNOW WHERE TO BEGIN?
AND THAT BUILD IS TEN YEARS OLD? DAMM YOU ARE A BAD MAN!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> nice cant wait to see it finished! here is mine i did about ten years ago, little motivation!


That's clean as hell !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

alright fellas, the deadline is here.. you guys wanna create a youtube video of the completed build pics? I'll start a poll thread tomorrow after we get our video up.. that or we can post the pics, but we'll need to seperate them from each other well.. like all Drag Lo, then all LUGK


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

btw.. we have confirmed completion of D's Smile Now & D2's Landyacht :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hit em with the video Dig. Fire in the hole baby!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i think its only right to give ya a taste of whats to come...since DLK did post up their finish buids as well as Dig and Markie. so here is a taste of "Smile Now"...will be showing more in the video.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dfwr83 said:


> i think its only right to give ya a taste of whats to come...since DLK did post up their finish buids as well as Dig and Markie. so here is a taste of "Smile Now"...will be showing more in the video.


 THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS BEAUTIFUL. OFF THE CHAIN SEXY.. i LOVE THAT TRUCK DUDE.. i THINK THATS A TROPHY GETTER..

TURN IT UP MOTHER FUCKERS......... I WAS GONNA GO WITH HENDRIX BUT EVERYTHING I CAME UP HAD ME ALL SENTIMENTAL ABOUT JIMI.. SO i WENT ANOTHER WAY.. (LUGK) (DRAG LOW) MUCH LOVE EVERYBODY THIS SHIT WAS FUN....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dfwr83 said:


> i think its only right to give ya a taste of whats to come...since DLK did post up their finish buids as well as Dig and Markie. so here is a taste of "Smile Now"...will be showing more in the video.


Very nice and clean lookin.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow guys im with slammed on this one im sorry i let everyone down on this buildoff so i do have a small curbside i built for my daughter a week ago ill try to get pics posted or send em to dig for the video i gota admit guys in my eyes everyone on both sides are winners we had a good time in this buildoff their is no best club we both are equally good in our own styles so hell yea good building guys awsome


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

corky said:


> wow guys im with slammed on this one im sorry i let everyone down on this buildoff so i do have a small curbside i built for my daughter a week ago ill try to get pics posted or send em to dig for the video i gota admit guys in my eyes everyone on both sides are winners we had a good time in this buildoff their is no best club we both are equally good in our own styles so hell yea good building guys awsome[/QOTE]
> X2 was fun much props to the homies that finishd sucks i didnt finish my build but proud d fam put it down much props to both clubs


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

dfwr83 said:


> i think its only right to give ya a taste of whats to come...since DLK did post up their finish buids as well as Dig and Markie. so here is a taste of "Smile Now"...will be showing more in the video.


beautiful ride!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i did finish mine, DRAG-LO in da house. This is my custom 69 dodge charger, 1/16th scale


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS BEAUTIFUL. OFF THE CHAIN SEXY.. i LOVE THAT TRUCK DUDE.. i THINK THATS A TROPHY GETTER..
> 
> TURN IT UP MOTHER FUCKERS......... I WAS GONNA GO WITH HENDRIX BUT EVERYTHING I CAME UP HAD ME ALL SENTIMENTAL ABOUT JIMI.. SO i WENT ANOTHER WAY.. (LUGK) (DRAG LOW) MUCH LOVE EVERYBODY THIS SHIT WAS FUN....


thanx Markie...glad you like it bro'.



halfasskustoms said:


> Very nice and clean lookin.


thanx bro'...



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> beautiful ride!!!


what up Oldskool...thanx a lot bro'.



chevyguy97 said:


> Well i did finish mine, DRAG-LO in da house. This is my custom 69 dodge charger, 1/16th scale


very clean...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS BEAUTIFUL. OFF THE CHAIN SEXY.. i LOVE THAT TRUCK DUDE.. i THINK THATS A TROPHY GETTER..
> 
> TURN IT UP MOTHER FUCKERS......... I WAS GONNA GO WITH HENDRIX BUT EVERYTHING I CAME UP HAD ME ALL SENTIMENTAL ABOUT JIMI.. SO i WENT ANOTHER WAY.. (LUGK) (DRAG LOW) MUCH LOVE EVERYBODY THIS SHIT WAS FUN....


awesome vid Markie...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

patiently waiting for the final thread to go up...Dig is caught up in work at the moment. it was him and Brian for first started off this build-off...so i'll let Dig do the honors of posting up the new thread for us to post up our final pics. i see Chevyguy is wasting no time and posting up his final pics...but he was done way before us.

here is a few for ya all to check out while we all wait...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn that charger is clean chevyguy nice job an D that truck is clean u did ur thang much props


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dfwr83 said:


> i think its only right to give ya a taste of whats to come...since DLK did post up their finish buids as well as Dig and Markie. so here is a taste of "Smile Now"...will be showing more in the video.


Damn that trokita is sweet,yo.the art on the hood is hand painted,that just makes it that much more killer:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> Well i did finish mine, DRAG-LO in da house. This is my custom 69 dodge charger, 1/16th scale



Im Not much of a pro touring guy,but this big 1/16 one is immaculate,much props


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps guy, yea i did build that one kinda quick, but i had a show coming up i really wanted to take it too, i won 2nd place in the 1/16th scale class, really happy with how that one came out. it was a lot of fun building with you Lugk guys, ya'll have some mad talent going on, and the best of all now Drag-lo and Lugk are alies in the war on plastic.
good luck in the voting to all those that finished. We will have to do this again somtime.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> THAT MOTHER FUCKER IS BEAUTIFUL. OFF THE CHAIN SEXY.. i LOVE THAT TRUCK DUDE.. i THINK THATS A TROPHY GETTER..
> 
> TURN IT UP MOTHER FUCKERS......... I WAS GONNA GO WITH HENDRIX BUT EVERYTHING I CAME UP HAD ME ALL SENTIMENTAL ABOUT JIMI.. SO i WENT ANOTHER WAY.. (LUGK) (DRAG LOW) MUCH LOVE EVERYBODY THIS SHIT WAS FUN....



That choppers is badass,wouldn't mind having me a real panhead like that,


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

this was a cool and fun build off, im bummed i fell short, but there are some sick ass builds that got finished! props to all who made it to the checkered flag!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

chevyguy97 said:


> Well i did finish mine, DRAG-LO in da house. This is my custom 69 dodge charger, 1/16th scale


hell yea, my first love affair with a Mopar was a 69 and a 68 charger.. you really hooked up a car i wish I could get in a drive right now.. Turn it up and punch it.. that car is bad ass.. i love it bro... engine detail and all the interior/trunk flocking really set it off too..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comps hydro, i really like this build too. i wanted to do a new twist on an old charger with out changing the car too much. And with the 1/16th scale i had plenty of room to do what ever i wanted to.


----------



## SS450 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> theres a ferrari model car show in 3 weeks my goes is to get it done for then


that has to be one of the most sickest things being built i have ever seen,a dropped ferrari, i think you might have inspired me to do one like that


----------



## SS450 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> hell yea, my first love affair with a Mopar was a 69 and a 68 charger.. you really hooked up a car i wish I could get in a drive right now.. Turn it up and punch it.. that car is bad ass.. i love it bro... engine detail and all the interior/trunk flocking really set it off too..


not into mopar like that but thats a sick charger


----------



## SS450 (Nov 22, 2012)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Wow everyone's builds look GREAT! Makes mine look like crap right now haha.
> 
> So I did not get as much done as I wanted today, but I got my bags made and some little progress on the frame, tomorrow I'll get some styrene from work to add the details. I also think I am going to go with the stock grill.
> 
> ...


how do you make the bags because i dont know how to make them at all


----------



## SS450 (Nov 22, 2012)

dig_derange said:


>


thats dope,how long it take you to do that?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> I told you Im not out of this yet! :biggrin: Lets do this thing! Been workin on it full on tonight, and so far, I've shaved the door handles, rear lights, molded in the roll pan, chopped all the fenderwells for lowered heighth, mad a custom grill and headlights, and will be doing the frame. Paintjob is probably going to be a two tone with a pinstripe divider. Not fully sure yet.





Gilsdropshop1 said:


> nice cant wait to see it finished! here is mine i did about ten years ago, little motivation!


uffin:nice:yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> uffin:nice:yes:


Thanks bro. I never got the chance to post up the finished product because I was out of town when the build off ended. 



SS450 said:


> how do you make the bags because i dont know how to make them at all


Go to home depot and go into the faucet section. Look for little rubber o-rings that would make the correct size of the deflated bags, then it's all fab work from there.


----------

